# Авиация > Холодная война >  Был ли сбит KAL 007?

## Anonymous

Меня весьма заинтересовала книга М.Брюна "Сахалинский индидент".
http://www.airforce.ru/history/kal007/index.htm
Автор доказывает, что в 80-х шла настоящая "подпольная война" в воздухе.
Может быть, кто-то знает об этом больше?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вообще, было достаточно много инцидентов в воздухе, посмотрите, например, статью Котлобовского и Сеидова:
http://www.airforce.ru/awm/hotsky/hotsky.htm

Что касается книги Брюна, то народ ее много обсуждал на разных форумах, и пришел в выводу, что там слишком много притянуто за уши и версия его не выдерживает серьезной критики.
Мое мнение - правды мы не узнаем никогда. Дети - может быть :-)
Скорее всего, правда где-то посредине. Я думаю, что имела место разведывательная операция, но кроме Боинга КАЛ-007 ничего более сбито не было.

----------


## juky-puky

Крайне досадно, конечно, что за всё время полёта Боинга в советской зоне ответственности перехватчики (~500 км) не смогли подойти к нему и выполнить весь предписанный комплекс действий.
См. таблицу внизу:
http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm

Потому, что американцы, например, к советским Ту-16 и Ту-95, летающим над океанами, подходили на расстояния считанных десятков и просто - метров, сотни раз...

----------


## An-Z

[quote="juky-puky"]Крайне досадно, конечно, что за всё время полёта Боинга в советской зоне ответственности перехватчики (~500 км) не смогли подойти к нему и выполнить весь предписанный комплекс действий.
......Потому, что американцы, например, к советским Ту-16 и Ту-95, летающим над океанами, подходили на расстояния считанных десятков и просто - метров, сотни раз...[quote]

Ну как же, подошли и выполнили при первой же возможности.. 
А что касается сопровождения американцами наших самолётов, дак они не просто над океаном летали, а работали по АУГ, а это (как вариант) подразумевает проход вблизи авианосца с целью его фотографирования, ессесно супостат пытался помешать выполнению боевой задачи. Кстати, случаев, когда наши самолёты "прозёвывались" операторами РЛС кораблей охранения достаточно было..

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Крайне досадно, конечно, что за всё время полёта Боинга в советской зоне ответственности перехватчики (~500 км) не смогли подойти к нему и выполнить весь предписанный комплекс действий.
> ......Потому, что американцы, например, к советским Ту-16 и Ту-95, летающим над океанами, подходили на расстояния считанных десятков и просто - метров, сотни раз...
> 
> 
> Ну как же, подошли и выполнили при первой же возможности..


- Да, полно, когда нарушитель 500 км пролетел в зоне ответственности...



> А что касается сопровождения американцами наших самолётов, дак они не просто над океаном летали, а работали по АУГ, а это (как вариант) подразумевает проход вблизи авианосца с целью его фотографирования, ессесно супостат пытался помешать выполнению боевой задачи.


- Естественно. И успешно мешал. Много-много-много раз.



> Кстати, случаев, когда наши самолёты "прозёвывались" операторами РЛС кораблей охранения достаточно было..


- Мне достоверно известен один-единственный: героический пролёт Су-24 с предельно-малой высоты над "Китти Хок". 
"Не заметить" идущие на большой высоте Ту-95 или Ту-16 довольно проблематично - их было видно почти за 400 км...

----------


## An-Z

вы бы поконкретнее написали, что Вас не устраивает в действиях ПВО СССР в той ситуации? 500км над Тихим океаном это не над Кольским полуостровом.. 
"много-много".. у нас таких "глубоких" залётов контролируемых ПВО было всего ДВА и оба кончились печально для нарушителя..
почитайте литературу, фактов пролётов Ту-16 и Ту-95 без сопровождения над авианосцами достаточно много, тогда за это награждали..

----------


## juky-puky

> вы бы поконкретнее написали, что Вас не устраивает в действиях ПВО СССР в той ситуации? 500км над Тихим океаном это не над Кольским полуостровом..


- Вы маршрут его видели где проходил? 
http://dv.kp.ru/2004/10/08/doc37514/
На его высоте полёта он виден более, чем за 300 км. Его должны были встретить перехватчики ещё перед Камчаткой, километров за 50...



> "много-много".. у нас таких "глубоких" залётов контролируемых ПВО было всего ДВА и оба кончились печально для нарушителя..


- Залётов было не два, а гораздо больше:
http://www.warlib.ru/index.php?id=000032
А налётов было больше на порядки: только Осипович рассказывал, что он поднимался по тревоге за время службы несколько сот (!) раз... 



> почитайте литературу, фактов пролётов Ту-16 и Ту-95 без сопровождения над авианосцами достаточно много, тогда за это награждали..


- Приведите цитатку, про "достаточно много"? пролетали над авианосцами, пытались снимать, но очень часто истребители с авианосцев просто подходили на момент пролёта под люки фотоаппаратов и закрывали их. После пролёта - опять отходили в сторону. Так что хорошие снимки привезти и медаль заработать тогда было непросто...  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Не совсем понятно, что Вы хотите доказать? В 50-е годы, когда техника ПВО не позволяла успешно противодействовать врагу, американцы, действительно, много и безнаказанно летали над СССР. В 60-е 70-е и 80-е годы, когда на вооружение встала новая техника, это все прекратилось. Были либо очень скоротечные наскоки на пару километров, либо нарушитель просто уничтожался. Вы можете привести пример безнаказанного пролета нарушителя в 70-е годы?

Что касается снимков авианосцев - вот например фотографии авианосцев, которые попали в мои руки. 
http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/oversea/
Это все из одного полка, более того, от одного человека. Конечно, сделать такие фотографии было непросто, но все же возможно. И примеров, когда охранение авианосцев "зевало" и пропускало наших разведчиков есть немало. При том, что охранять им надо кусочек суши размером в пол квадратного км, на не одну шестую часть планеты :-)

----------


## juky-puky

> Не совсем понятно, что Вы хотите доказать? В 50-е годы, когда техника ПВО не позволяла успешно противодействовать врагу, американцы, действительно, много и безнаказанно летали над СССР. В 60-е 70-е и 80-е годы, когда на вооружение встала новая техника, это все прекратилось. Были либо очень скоротечные наскоки на пару километров, либо нарушитель просто уничтожался. Вы можете привести пример безнаказанного пролета нарушителя в 70-е годы?


- Эти данные ведь на публиковались в открытой печати, поэтому ссылки искать бесполезно.Тем более появились разведывательные ИСЗ, которые совершенствовались семимильными шагами. Но в период вьетнамской войны SR-71 вполне успешно уходил от советских ракет над Северным Вьетнамом.



> Что касается снимков авианосцев - вот например фотографии авианосцев, которые попали в мои руки. 
> http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/oversea/
> Это все из одного полка, более того, от одного человека. Конечно, сделать такие фотографии было непросто, но все же возможно.


- Да, конечно. Вы только обратите внимание, что на каждом, почти, втором снимке маячит американский истребитель. Поэтому, возвращаясь к теме топика, вот так же перед тем злосчастным Боингом-747,  километров за 50 до его подлёта к Камчатке (см.карту), должна  была замаячить пара советских перехватчиков, подойти к его кабине метров на 100, установленным порядком (см. ссылку) помигать фарами и АНО,  что не заметить уже было бы нвозможно, и далее действовать установленным порядком - например, принудить самолёт-нарушитель к посадке.
Вместо этого там 40 минут в системе ПВО был полный обосрач. И это при том, что налёты американской авиации к советским границам там происходили через день, - то есть всё должно было быть отработано до автоматизма.

----------


## An-Z

- Вы маршрут его видели где проходил? 
http://dv.kp.ru/2004/10/08/doc37514/
На его высоте полёта он виден более, чем за 300 км. Его должны были встретить перехватчики ещё перед Камчаткой, километров за 50...[/quote]
 :lol: Вы уверены что 007 шёл именно так как нарисовала КР?? Святая простота.. А с чего вы решили что его непременно должны встретить за 50 км перед Камчаткой? Вы полагаете, что граница у нас в 50 км от береговой черты? Вы знаете, что в то время там находилось большое количество БОЕВЫХ самолётов ВВС и флота США? Вот по ним то и работали в первую очередь наши истребители.




> - Залётов было не два, а гораздо больше:..


Если вы хотите разобраться в конкретном случае, не надо мешать всё в кучу. Если для Вас нет разницы в ситуациях 50-х годов, когда RB-57 и U-2 спокойно летали над СССР и 70-х, когда наши научились сбивать даже высотные аэростаты, то разговаривать собственно не о чем. 




> - Приведите цитатку, про "достаточно много"? пролетали над авианосцами,


Мне лениво сканить в настоящий момент, попробуйте почитать"Мир Авиации" там такие (и вообще всякие) случаи упомянуты. Или купите книгу "Дальня Авиация - первые 90 лет", там о таких случаях тоже рассказывается. Кроме того, я надеюсь, что как нибудь сюда зайдёт Nazar и расскажет что нибудь поконкретнее. Я подозреваю, его отец над авианосцами бывал.




> Но в период вьетнамской войны SR-71 вполне успешно уходил от советских ракет над Северным Вьетнамом.


А кто вам сказал, что по ним ракеты пускали? Кто и какие ракеты? Единственный ракетный комплекс ПВО теоретически имевший шанс достать "дрозда" находится во Вьетнаме 4 месяца на войсковых испытаниях.




> Вместо этого там 40 минут в системе ПВО был полный обосрач. И это при том, что налёты американской авиации к советским границам там происходили через день, - то есть всё должно было быть отработано до автоматизма


Вы там были, чтоб так заявлять? Вчерашним днём все герои и мудрецы, а самому приходилось ли принимать решение в считанные минуты, после которого ты отправляешься либо в тюрьму, либо в Кремль, за наградой, а потом с этой наградой в край вечно зелёных помидоров?? Наверно автоматизм и подвёл, ибо работали по привычным для себя целям, самолётов ДС не хватало, подымать полк по тревоге?  Чьими полномочиями? Вот и запустили самолёт до Сахалина, где обстановка была спокойнее и свободные силы имелись..

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Но в период вьетнамской войны SR-71 вполне успешно уходил от советских ракет над Северным Вьетнамом.


К сказанному Андреем добавлю, что это потому что во Вьетнаме не было С-200 :-) А в СССР были. И черный дрозд над СССР не летал. А когда в войска начали поступать АРКП МиГ-31, то его вообще сняли с вооружения.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Вы маршрут его видели где проходил? 
> http://dv.kp.ru/2004/10/08/doc37514/
> На его высоте полёта он виден более, чем за 300 км. Его должны были встретить перехватчики ещё перед Камчаткой, километров за 50...
> 
> 
>  :lol: Вы уверены что 007 шёл именно так как нарисовала КР??


- А Вы видели где-нибудь другой маршрут его? Ссылку можете дать?



> Святая простота..


- Вы жутко заблуждаетесь в этом месте... :twisted: 



> А с чего вы решили что его непременно должны встретить за 50 км перед Камчаткой? Вы полагаете, что граница у нас в 50 км от береговой черты?


- Хорошо, его должны были встретить на границе 12-мильной зоны. С этим Вы согласны? 
Дальность обнаружения самолёта размерности Боинга 747, летящего на 9 км, равна примерно 330 км, время пролёта этого расстояния, на скорости 800 км/час, почти 25 минут - это до пересечения самолётом береговой черты. 



> Вы знаете, что в то время там находилось большое количество БОЕВЫХ самолётов ВВС и флота США? Вот по ним то и работали в первую очередь наши истребители.


- Там истребителей был целый полк.



> Но в период вьетнамской войны SR-71 вполне успешно уходил от советских ракет над Северным Вьетнамом.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А кто вам сказал, что по ним ракеты пускали? Кто и какие ракеты? 
> Единственный ракетный комплекс ПВО теоретически имевший шанс достать "дрозда" находится во Вьетнаме 4 месяца на войсковых испытаниях.


http://www.brazd.ru/catalog/craft/usa/lockheed/sr71/descrpart/onepage/
Вьетнамцы постоянно пытались достать разведчиков: по американским данным по четырем самолетам SR-71 из комплексов С-75 было выпущено несколько сотен ракет, все мимо. Считается, что успех летчикам обеспечила установленная на борту SR-71 аппаратура РЭБ, "гасившая" радиолокатор системы наведения ЗРК С-75. После каждого разведывательного вылета на борту SR-71 появлялось белое изображение змейки хэба. Большинство экипажей в числе первых летавших с Окинавы удостоились креста "За летные заслуги". 



> Вместо этого там 40 минут в системе ПВО был полный обосрач. И это при том, что налёты американской авиации к советским границам там происходили через день, - то есть всё должно было быть отработано до автоматизма
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вы там были, чтоб так заявлять?


- Зачем для этого быть там?



> Вчерашним днём все герои и мудрецы, а самому приходилось ли принимать решение в считанные минуты, после которого ты отправляешься либо в тюрьму, либо в Кремль, за наградой, а потом с этой наградой в край вечно зелёных помидоров??


- Совершенно типовая ситуация: есть самолёт нарушитель, есть расписанные в стихах действия всех должностных лиц. А Вы что-то беллетристическое рассказываете, страшилку из романа ужасов...



> Наверно автоматизм и подвёл, ибо работали по привычным для себя целям, самолётов ДС не хватало, подымать полк по тревоге?  Чьими полномочиями?


- Вы, вероятно, не в курсе, но по всем действующим в ту пору документам, в экстренной ситуации полк по тревоге имеет право поднять просто командир этого полка. :|  



> Вот и запустили самолёт до Сахалина, где обстановка была спокойнее и свободные силы имелись...


- Это Вы прямо анекдот цитируете, про Анку-пулемётчицу... :roll:

----------


## An-Z

> - А Вы видели где-нибудь другой маршрут его? Ссылку можете дать?


Видел. Ссылку нет, а на бумаге возможно, после предъявления хотя 2 -й формы допуска..




> - Вы жутко заблуждаетесь в этом месте... :twisted:


Ссылку можете дать? :evil: 




> - Хорошо, его должны были встретить на границе 12-мильной зоны. С этим Вы согласны? 
> Дальность обнаружения самолёта размерности Боинга 747, летящего на 9 км, равна примерно 330 км, время пролёта этого расстояния, на скорости 800 км/час, почти 25 минут - это до пересечения самолётом береговой черты.


Ничего хорошего, с чего бы его встречать то?? Почитайте те правила, на которые ссылались. Там говорится о действиях с самолётом-нарушителем воздушного пространства. Он границы ещё не нарушил, нарушителем не являлся. Да, отклонился он от *своего* коридора, но подходил к Камчатке по *другому* воздушному корридору.. А вот когда выяснилось, что он границу пересёк не законно, все и забегали.. и начали действовать как положено.




> - Там истребителей был целый полк.


Да вы что? А сколько там было исправных самолётов? А в ДС сколько машин стояло? А сколько работало по разведчикам и самолётам АУГ?




> .... постоянно пытались достать разведчиков: по американским данным по четырем самолетам SR-71 из комплексов С-75 было выпущено несколько сотен ракет, все мимо.


 :lol: по американским данным во Въетнаме победил Рембо!!  Меньше читайте Гагина.. больше учите матчасть и беседуйте с ветеранами..




> Зачем для этого быть там?


 :evil:  Именно для того чтоб иметь право так говорить!




> - Совершенно типовая ситуация: есть самолёт нарушитель, есть расписанные в стихах действия всех должностных лиц...


Да нет, ситуация была совершенно не типовая..




> - Вы, вероятно, не в курсе, но по всем действующим в ту пору документам, в экстренной ситуации полк по тревоге имеет право поднять просто командир этого полка. :|


 :shock: Ссылку можете дать?  Впевые слышу, чтоб  комполка мог единолично поднять полк по тревоге. Это уровень Командущего Армией или Округом. 
Может Вы путаете с сигналом "Сбор по тревоге"?
 Вы  процесс подъёма полка по тревоге представляеете? От отдачи команды "Тревога", до подёма первого снаряженного самолёта в воздух? Даже гипотетически на это ушло бы не менее 40-50 минут..
Речь не о ДС конечно..

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  - А Вы видели где-нибудь другой маршрут его? Ссылку можете дать?
> 
> 
>  Видел. Ссылку нет, а на бумаге возможно, после предъявления хотя 2 -й формы допуска..


- А на маршруты передвижения "1-ой конной" Будённого допуск не требуется?



> - Хорошо, его должны были встретить на границе 12-мильной зоны. С этим Вы согласны? 
> Дальность обнаружения самолёта размерности Боинга 747, летящего на 9 км, равна примерно 330 км, время пролёта этого расстояния, на скорости 800 км/час, почти 25 минут - это до пересечения самолётом береговой черты.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ничего хорошего, с чего бы его встречать то?? Почитайте те правила, на которые ссылались. Там говорится о действиях с самолётом-нарушителем воздушного пространства. Он границы ещё не нарушил, нарушителем не являлся. Да, отклонился он от *своего* коридора, но подходил к Камчатке по *другому* воздушному корридору..


- Минутку, а кто знал, _что_ это за самолёт?! Что это гражданский самолёт, сбившийся с одной трассы и идущий по второй?? Да и не было там никаких трасс в том месте, а была наоборот, запретная зона.
Поэтому при приближении к 12-мильной зоне неизвестного самолёта, не отвечающего ни на какие запросы и сигналы, не дающего правильного ответа в системе государственного опознавания, там все немедля должны были "на уши встать".



> А вот когда выяснилось, что он границу пересёк не законно, все и забегали.. и начали действовать как положено.


- Тут товарищи утверждают, что все свободные дежурные самолёты были подняты, потому как километрах в ста (это дальше 12-мильной зоны) крутился американский радиоразведчик... :twisted: 



> - Там истребителей был целый полк.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да вы что? А сколько там было исправных самолётов?


- Положено быть 80%.



> А в ДС сколько машин стояло?


- В строгом соответстствии со штатным расписанием. Кто-то был в готовности #2, но ведь кто-то был и в готовности #3. 



> А сколько работало по разведчикам и самолётам АУГ?


- А откуда кто-то должен знать, что этот приближающий самолёт к ним не относится??



> .... постоянно пытались достать разведчиков: по американским данным по четырем самолетам SR-71 из комплексов С-75 было выпущено несколько сотен ракет, все мимо.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :lol: по американским данным во Въетнаме победил Рембо!!  Меньше читайте Гагина.. больше учите матчасть и беседуйте с ветеранами...


- Приведите альтернативные данные? Из воспоминаний ветеранов? Не было мол, во Вьетнаме никакних пусков по энтим самым американским самолётам-разведчикам, нехай они свободно летають так, как хотят!  Чего на них зазря ракеты тратить, всё равно не достанет! :roll: 
Однако, достаёт:
http://pvo.guns.ru/s75/s75_data.htm



> Зачем для этого быть там?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :evil:  Именно для того чтоб иметь право так говорить!


- А Вы там не побывали в ту пору случайно? Если нет - то тоже не можете говорить ни о чём, что там тогда происходило.



> - Совершенно типовая ситуация: есть самолёт нарушитель, есть расписанные в стихах действия всех должностных лиц...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да нет, ситуация была совершенно не типовая...


-  И чем же это она была не типовая? Самолёт-нарушитель был "не типовой"? *Так в этом сначала убедиться надо...* А до тех пор - он абсолютно типовой. Тем более - простой: идёт прямолинейно и равномерно, не маневрирует, никаких помех не применяет, ЭПР - огромная... :twisted: 



> - Вы, вероятно, не в курсе, но по всем действующим в ту пору документам, в экстренной ситуации полк по тревоге имеет право поднять просто командир этого полка. :|
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :shock: Ссылку можете дать?


- Могу: на "Боевой устав" любого рода авиации.



> Впевые слышу, чтоб  комполка мог единолично поднять полк по тревоге.


- "Век живи - век учись".



> Это уровень Командущего Армией или Округом.


- Я же сказал: "в экстренных, не терпящих отлагательства случаях." 



> Может Вы путаете с сигналом "Сбор по тревоге"?


- А ещё я не путаю температуру кипения воды с прямым углом... :twisted: 



> Вы  процесс подъёма полка по тревоге представляеете?


- Ага.



> От отдачи команды "Тревога", до подёма первого снаряженного самолёта в воздух? Даже гипотетически на это ушло бы не менее 40-50 минут.. 
> Речь не о ДС конечно..


- А что ж Вы их так, в приграничном полку ПВО, из обращения выводите?

----------


## Nazar



----------


## Д.Срибный

> 2Дмитрий Срибный 
>  Над Кольским полуостровом появлялись в начале 80х,батя его пару раз видел,рассказывал они на 15 тысячах шли а он еще над ними тысяч 10 метров выше пилил.


Секундочку, Володя! SR-71 регулярно ( раз-два в неделю) летали в р-не Кольского полуострова *вдоль* границы. Обычно высота была 21000, скорость 3000. Около границы они разворачивались между Кольским и Н.Землёй двумя способами: правым или левым разворотом, но обычно левым (шел с курсом примерно 100, затем левым разворотом до курса 180, затем - 270). 
Так что ты уточни у отца, пересекали ли они границу или нет. Я сам служил в ПВО в 80-х и ни разу не слышал о нарушениях ими границы - слишком дорогая птичка была, чтобы ей рисковать. 
И еще что-то ты с высотой намудрил. Я так понял из твоего сообщения, что SR шел на 15км, а твой отец еще на 10км выше????

----------


## Д.Срибный

И еще, Володя, спроси у отца, не помнит ли он как году в 86 6 МиГ-31 устроили показательную травлю SR-71 где-то над Баренцевым морем, по-моему :-)

----------


## juky-puky

> Я так понял, что SR шел на 15км, а твой отец еще на 10км выше????


- Наоборот. :)

----------


## Nazar

> Секундочку, Володя! SR-71 регулярно ( раз-два в неделю) летали в р-не Кольского полуострова *вдоль* границы. Обычно высота была 21000, скорость 3000. Около границы они разворачивались между Кольским и Н.Землёй двумя способами: правым или левым разворотом, но обычно левым (шел с курсом примерно 100, затем левым разворотом до курса 180, затем - 270). 
> Так что ты уточни у отца, пересекали ли они границу или нет. Я сам служил в ПВО в 80-х и ни разу не слышал о нарушениях ими границы - слишком дорогая птичка была, чтобы ей рисковать. 
> И еще что-то ты с высотой намудрил. Я так понял из твоего сообщения, что SR шел на 15км, а твой отец еще на 10км выше????


Все правильно я Дима написал,просто ты меня не правильно понял,Ту-16 парой ходили,по-этому написал они,а SR-71 шел километров 10  выше
Ну а про нарушение границы обязательно уточню,но скорее всего это в нейтральных водах было

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Все правильно я Дима написал,просто ты меня не правильно понял,Ту-16 парой ходили,по-этому написал они,а SR-71 шел километров 10  выше
> Ну а про нарушение границы обязательно уточню,но скорее всего это в нейтральных водах было


ОК, теперь понял :-)
А насчет SR-71, ты меня не совсем понял. Я говорил, что они на нашу территорию не залетали - а вдоль границ - сколько угодно, сам засветки от SR-71 на радарах видел :-)

И кстати - классные фотографии, как всегда. На второй это Invincible? Такое ощущение, что вся команда высыпала на палубу поглазеть на нашего разведчика :-)

----------


## Nazar

> ОК, теперь понял :-)
> А насчет SR-71, ты меня не совсем понял. Я говорил, что они на нашу территорию не залетали - а вдоль границ - сколько угодно, сам засветки от SR-71 на радарах видел :-)
> 
> И кстати - классные фотографии, как всегда. На второй это Invincible? Такое ощущение, что вся команда высыпала на палубу поглазеть на нашего разведчика :-)


А ну теперь понятно,опять невнимательность подвела
По поводу англичанина спрошу у отца,но вроде да Invincible[/quote]

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый juky-puky 
> То что наше ПВО,что-то там прозевало-полный бред.


- Не хотите же Вы сказать, что наше ПВО там умышленно замочило лайнер с кучей народа? С целью измарать престиж страны и подставить её руководство, во главе с Андроповым? 



> Для Боинга 500км пути есть 40минут времени,теперь посчитайте сколько нужно времени,что-бы по тревоге поднять хотя-бы ДС...


 Ещё раз, уважаемый Nazar:
1. РЛС (которых не одна, а много) видят летящую равномерно и прямолинейно цель в том месте, где может быть только самолёт-нарушитель (разумеется, есть вариант: заблудившийся самолёт).
2. Дальность обнаружния его на высоте 9 км - 330 км, на высоте 8 км - 310 км, время полёта до берегов Камчатки со скоростью 800 км/час - 25-23 минуты. До входа в 12-мильную зону - меньше на 1 минтуу 40 секунд. 
3. При дальнейшем приближении дежурное звено должно быть переведено из готовности №2 в готовность №1 - лётчики в кабинах, на связи, техники - рядом с самолётом, двигатели прогреты, самолёты дозаправлены, средства запуска подключены. Две-три минуты после получения команды дежурное звено должно выруливать, ещё через 5-7 минут, максимум, - взлететь...
4. Поскольку самолёт никуда не сворачивал,  ведущий должен был определить тип самолёта (Боинг-747  даже ночью ни с чем не спутать), должить на КП, затем подойти к кабине, встать слева спереди и подать все команды установленным порядком (см ссылку в этой теме 22 Янв 2006 07:12 pm, табл. внизу).
5. После это самолёт был бы или посажен, или отправлен вовсвояси.
Все довольны и смеются, а больше всех т.Андропов, целующий взасос командующего ПВО и осыпающий его всеми мыслимыми наградами и повышающий его до самого верха...



> не говоря уже о полке(хотя я вообще не понимаю зачем поднимать полк в данной ситуации)


Ну, не весь полк, разумеется. Ещё пару звеньев...



> и получить из Москвы добро на уничтожение


Да сначала надо бы разобраться (по документам положено, см. ссылку), а уж потом, в случае чего, и уничтожать. А не наоборот. :roll: 



> Если Вам известен только один случай пролета рядом с авианосцем,то это говорит только о том ,что плохо копаете информацию, мне их известна масса,причем многие с участием моего отца (командира 967ОДРАП с 1992г до момента расформирования)


Да не один, разумеется. Я имел ввиду последние трудные годы.



> По поводу заметности,а если группа разведчиков или ракетоносцев идет не на большой высоте, а "до буруна" на предельно малой 15-20 метров над водой,на каком растоянии их обнаружит РЛС?


 Километров за 40. (Учтите, что антенны РЛС на кораблях находятся не у самой воды, а, примерно, на высоте тех же 15-20 метрах).



> Про пролеты над авианосцами, Вы так все говорите,как будто летали в разведке в то время, да мешали американцы, и под брюхо вставали и зонды, мешающие маневрированию запускали а наши к воде жались и все равно снимали


Не, лично я там не летал... :) 



> По поводу поднятия полка в воздух, специально справился об этом у отца, не имеет командир полка таких полномочий


 *Забыл он, значит*. Хотя как он мог забыть, будучи командиром полка?.. Смешно.



> Про SR-71 отдельная песня, даже вступать в дискуссию не хочется


 Смысл фразы непонятен.



> Не надо мешать все в кучу и действия ПВО и полеты нашей разведки и SR-71, если Вы задались задачей что-нибудь узнать, старайтесь выжать из доступных источников максимум
> информации, проанализировать, сравнить и сделать выводы
> Вы же нахватались всего по-маленьку, откинули все хорошее, увидев только плохое и начали все хаить, что в наше время стало весьма модно


- Это Вы мне как "старший товарищ" советуете?   :Wink:  Типа: "умудрённый и убелённый"? :twisted:

----------


## Nazar

> Не хотите же Вы сказать, что наше ПВО там умышленно замочило лайнер с кучей народа? С целью измарать престиж страны и подставить её руководство, во главе с Андроповым?


Нет блин,он его случайно по ошибке сбил и с чего Вы взяли,что там люди были?,лично я в этом не уверен,хотя это и не важно

Тем более не один Осипович поднимался в воздух на перехват этого борта,его вели с момента входа в наше воздушное пространство,а Осипович ,после получения приказа ,его уничтожил




> Километров за 40. (Учтите, что антенны РЛС на кораблях находятся не у самой воды, а, примерно, на высоте тех же 15-20 метрах).


я заканчивал ВВМУРЭ им.А.С.Попова
Специальность РЭБ и РЭР,так что не надо мне рассказывать принцип действия РЛС и места их расположения на кораблях,так вот цель летящюю на высоте около 10метров,в зависимости от тех.параметров РЛС,оператор обнаружит на удалении 5-6км,то-есть практически в пределах прямой видимости




> Забыл он, значит. Хотя как он мог забыть, будучи командиром полка?.. Смешно


Действительно смешно,уверенность в своей правоте иногда может сослужить плохую службу
Теперь по существу,что Вы понимаете под словом Тревога?вой сирены и беготню?
Тревога по сути и есть сигнал к действиям,в зависимости от вида тревоги(Учебная,Химическая  ,Боевая и т.д.) принимаются к выполнению действия ,прописанные штатным расписанием для каждого отдельного вида тревоги
Командир,а в его отсутствие оперативный дежурный,получает сигнал тревоги и действует согласно штатного расписания
Теоретически командир может поднять в воздух полк,если например на аэродром начинают падать бомбы,а сигнал тревоги не получен,но я надеюсь что Вы сознательный человек и понимаете,что данная ситуация абсурдна




> Про SR-71 отдельная песня, даже вступать в дискуссию не хочется 
> 
> Смысл фразы непонятен.


Странно а что не понятного я сказал,то что я не хочу вступать с Вами в дискуссию на эту тему,по моему все понятно,хотя ....





> Это Вы мне как "старший товарищ" советуете?  Типа: "умудрённый и убелённый"?


Да я тебя "товарищ" в глаза не видел,по-этому мне глубоко ...старший ты "товарищ" или младший,дело не в возрасте а в умении принимать правильно советы, которые даются

----------


## juky-puky

> Не хотите же Вы сказать, что наше ПВО там умышленно замочило лайнер с кучей народа? С целью измарать престиж страны и подставить её руководство, во главе с Андроповым?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет блин,он его случайно по ошибке сбил и с чего Вы взяли,что там люди были?, лично я в этом не уверен


- Дело в том, что 269 погибших пассажиров были родители, дети, братья и сёстры, друзья и товарищи, среди них было около 70 американцев и даже 1 сенатор США. Очень трудно (кроме, разве что, в КНДР) сделать так, чтобы все эти люди исчезли. Поэтому логика тех, кто заявляет: "А были ли там люди?" - она просто нелепа.



> ...хотя это и не важно


- Разумеется не важно, если это не твой родственник или друг.



> Тем более не один Осипович поднимался в воздух на перехват этого борта


- Я в предыдущем посту рассказал, что должно было быть сделано, ты не прочёл?



> ... его вели с момента входа в наше воздушное пространство


- Его не только вести надо было, его надо было перехватывать так, как это было предписано советскими документами.



> ...а Осипович, после получения приказа, его уничтожил


- Осипович не подошёл к кабине лайнера, не подал установленные документами сигналы АНО и фарами, - потому, что поздно уже было, все со всем опоздали, а уничтожить по команде - да, уничтожил.



> Километров за 40. (Учтите, что антенны РЛС на кораблях находятся не у самой воды, а, примерно, на высоте тех же 15-20 метрах).
> 			
> 		
> 
>  я заканчивал ВВМУРЭ им.А.С.Попова
> Специальность РЭБ и РЭР,так что не надо мне рассказывать принцип действия РЛС и места их расположения на кораблях,так вот цель летящюю на высоте около 10метров, в зависимости от тех.параметров РЛС, оператор обнаружит на удалении 5-6 км, то-есть практически в пределах прямой видимости.


- И так постепенно высота полёта самолётов снижена с 15-20 до 10 метров (скоро он в подводную лодку превратится :twisted: ), а высота расположения антенн на кораблях - абсолютно игнорируется.
И получается дальность уже обнаружения втрое меньше, чем невооружённым глазом... :roll: 



> Забыл он, значит. Хотя как он мог забыть, будучи командиром полка?.. Смешно
> 			
> 		
> 
> Действительно смешно, уверенность в своей правоте иногда может сослужить плохую службу


- Попроси его ещё повспоминать документы, которыми он руководствовался. Вспомнит, в конце концов...



> Теперь по существу, что Вы понимаете под словом Тревога? вой сирены и беготню?


- И лихорадочное натягивание кальсон офицерами, и мгновенное наматывание портянок срочной службой... 8) 



> Тревога по сути и есть сигнал к действиям, в зависимости от вида тревоги (Учебная,Химическая,Боевая и т.д.) принимаются к выполнению действия, прописанные штатным расписанием для каждого отдельного вида тревоги


- Кто бы с этим спорил...



> Командир, а в его отсутствие оперативный дежурный, получает сигнал тревоги и действует согласно штатного расписания


- И это верно.



> Теоретически командир может поднять в воздух полк, если например на аэродром начинают падать бомбы, а сигнал тревоги не получен, но я надеюсь что Вы сознательный человек и понимаете, что данная ситуация абсурдна


- Эта ситуация не только не абсурдна, а он во всех руководящих документах прописана, чёрным по белому, её даже совершенно сопливые лейтенанты знают. Не-абсурдной она стала после неких событий 22.06.1941 года и с тех пор эти положения никто не отменял. :roll:  



> Про SR-71 отдельная песня, даже вступать в дискуссию не хочется 
> 
> Смысл фразы непонятен. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Странно а что не понятного я сказал, то что я не хочу вступать с Вами в дискуссию на эту тему, по моему все понятно,хотя ...


- Для меня SR-71 не является предметом дискуссии.



> Это Вы мне как "старший товарищ" советуете?  Типа: "умудрённый и убелённый"?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да я тебя "товарищ" в глаза не видел, по-этому мне глубоко ...старший ты "товарищ" или младший, дело не в возрасте а в умении принимать правильно советы, которые даются


- В порядке ответной любезности: мне столько не выпить, чтобы твои советы начать принимать. :twisted:   :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

*Ведущим дискуссию просьба: держите себя в руках. Разница во взглядах еще не повод для ругани :-)*

----------


## An-Z

2juky-puky
Специально для Вас. По поводу приведения воинских частей в различные степени боевой готовности. Пару часов назад беседовал бывшим начальником мобилизационного отдела ГШ ВВС. Он как раз в те (начало 80-х) занимался проверкой частей ВВС как раз по этому профилю. Задал я ему вопрос, а мог ли командир в МИРНОЕ время поднять вверены полк по сигналу "Тревога", ответ однозначно НЕТ!
А вот в том что согласно Боевого устава ВВС он это мог сделать Вы абсолютно правы, но Вы не учитываете, что Боевой устав регламентирует действия частей только во время ведения боевых действий.
И по поводу пуска С-75 вы правы, было там порядка 15 пусков, потом на это дело плюнули..
Остальное завтра.. Но Вы странный человек.. мягко говоря..

----------


## juky-puky

> 2juky-puky
> Специально для Вас. По поводу приведения воинских частей в различные степени боевой готовности. Пару часов назад беседовал бывшим начальником мобилизационного отдела ГШ ВВС. Он как раз в те (начало 80-х) занимался проверкой частей ВВС как раз по этому профилю. Задал я ему вопрос, а мог ли командир в МИРНОЕ время поднять вверены полк по сигналу "Тревога", ответ однозначно НЕТ!


- И он ошибается. 



> А вот в том что согласно Боевого устава ВВС он это мог сделать Вы абсолютно правы, но Вы не учитываете, что Боевой устав регламентирует действия частей только во время ведения боевых действий.


- И это - не совсем правда. И в мирное время, в ходе боевой учёбы, рода авиации вовсю руководствуются своим боевым уставом. _Командир любого авиационного полка может поднять свой полк по тревоге с вылетом с случаях экстренных и не терпящих отлагательства. Когда связи с вышестоящим штабом нет. Разумеется, при этом он должен будет потом объяснить и обосновать своё решение._ Так, примерно, это звучит (по памяти).
Другое дело, что *масса командиров полков, за всю свою жизнь, этим правом так и не разу не воспользуются.*  :roll: Потому и не помнят.



> И по поводу пуска С-75 вы правы, было там порядка 15 пусков, потом на это дело плюнули...


- Вы будете смеяться, но во всём, о чём я говорю, я в примерно в 98% случаев бываю прав... :D   :Wink:  



> Но Вы странный человек.. мягко говоря..


- Более чем нормальный... :lol:

----------


## Viggen

Учитывая запас топлива и энергетические характеристики С-75, попасть в SR-71 она может только случайно. Помехи естественно усложняли задачу, но она и так была по большому счету невыполнимой. Aмериканцы с сотнями пусков очень сильно преувеличивают, но это обычаная ситуация во время борьбы с ЗРК.

----------


## Nazar

> И это - не совсем правда. И в мирное время, в ходе боевой учёбы, рода авиации вовсю руководствуются своим боевым уставом. Командир любого авиационного полка может поднять свой полк по тревоге с вылетом с случаях экстренных и не терпящих отлагательства. Когда связи с вышестоящим штабом нет. Разумеется, при этом он должен будет потом объяснить и обосновать своё решение. Так, примерно, это звучит (по памяти). 
> Другое дело, что масса командиров полков, за всю свою жизнь, этим правом так и не разу не воспользуются.  Потому и не помнят.


Вы так по моему и не поняли смысл слова тревога.Жаль,и продолжаете упорствовать с претензией нав то ,что авиа полками командовали именно Вы и лучше всех остальных эту ситуацию знаете




> Вы будете смеяться, но во всём, о чём я говорю, я в примерно в 98% случаев бываю прав...


Я БУДУ СМЕЯТСЯ,потому что заявить подобное может только не вполне здоровый,в моральном плане, человек

От дальнейшей дискусии отказываюсь,в виду нежелания дальнейшего общения с опонентом(все имеемое Вами сказать в почту или в пейджер)

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы так *по моему* и не поняли смысл слова тревога.


- Это - "*по-Вашему*"... :twisted:  



> От дальнейшей дискусии отказываюсь,в виду нежелания дальнейшего общения с опонентом.


- Вольному - воля... :roll:

----------


## An-Z

> - Это - "*по-Вашему*"... :twisted:


Скажите пажалста, по Вашему, в какой ситуации и кто конкретно объявлет в воинской части сигнал "Тревога"?

----------


## Sorm

> Скажите пажалста, по Вашему, в какой ситуации и кто конкретно объявлет в воинской части сигнал "Тревога"?


И какие действия предполагаются в рамках данного сигнала :D

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Это - "*по-Вашему*"... :twisted:
> 
> 
> Скажите пажалста, по Вашему, в какой ситуации и кто конкретно объявлет в воинской части сигнал "Тревога"?


- Любой вышестоящий штаб и любой проверяющий - представитель вышестоящего штаба, по поручению старшего начальника.

----------


## juky-puky

> Скажите пажалста, по Вашему, в какой ситуации и кто конкретно объявлет в воинской части сигнал "Тревога"?
> 			
> 		
> 
> И какие действия предполагаются в рамках данного сигнала :


- Это уже зависит от конкретных вводных - учебная тревога или боевая, от степени объявленной боевой готовности. Всё это заранее расписано для всех военнослужащих - от командира части до рядового в кочегарке...

----------


## An-Z

> - Любой вышестоящий штаб и любой проверяющий - представитель вышестоящего штаба, по поручению старшего начальника..


 :lol: ржу-немагу.. действительно, с Вами об этом не стоит говорить..
чёт-то Вы как то про командира полка позабыли..

А пока поизучайте географию, вот вам кусок навигационной карты по которой летают все, как раз ТОТ район входа 007 в наше воздушное пространство..  шёл он примерно по корридору УГ583. Видите там красным выделена зона закрытая для полётов?  Других нет.. Так что ситуация была вовсе не однозначной

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Любой вышестоящий штаб и любой проверяющий - представитель вышестоящего штаба, по поручению старшего начальника..
> 
> 
>  :lol: ржу-немагу.. действительно, с Вами об этом не стоит говорить..
> чёт-то Вы как то про командира полка позабыли..


- Сколько же можно про него повторять? Раз пять уж сказал, наверно, неужели мало?..



> А пока поизучайте географию, вот вам кусок навигационной карты по которой летают все, как раз ТОТ район входа 007 в наше воздушное пространство..  шёл он примерно по корридору УГ583. Видите там красным выделена зона закрытая для полётов?  Других нет.. Так что ситуация была вовсе не однозначной


- В чём же "неоднозначность ситуации"? Любой самолёт, входящий в зону ответственности центра УВД устанавливает с ним связь. Не говоря уже о том, что есть расписание полётов... 
Если некто прёт без связи, вне маршрута и вне расписания - он совершенно однозначно вызывает подозрение и у служб УВД и у ПВО.

----------


## Жора

Я тут почитал обсуждение уважаемыми товарищами означенной темы и не могу понять, о чём, собственно, спор. Обосрач, командир полка, уставы... 
Если не переходить на личности, не вдаваться в непринципиальные детали и не ставить целей во что бы то ни стало обгадить нашу советскую действительность образца начала восьмидесятых, можно в сухом остатке получить следующее:
1. Нашу границу нарушили, причём там, где этого делать категорически не следовало;
2. Нарушителя пытались посадить;
3. После того, как "посадиться" он не пожелал, его сбили. От себя добавлю, что правильно сделали. Что у него там на борту было? Разведаппаратура? Привет от Бен Ладена (утрирую)? Кстати, случай с пуском ракет по южнокорейскому нарушителю в нашей истории не первый. 
А в отношении хвалёной НАТОвской системы ПВО могу напомнить только о героическом полёте беспилотного МиГ-23 в 89, что ли, году. Это и есть тот самый обо...

----------


## juky-puky

> 2. Нарушителя пытались посадить;


- НЕ пытались. КАК нужно было на самом деле пытаться, я дал ссылку.



> 3. После того, как "посадиться" он не пожелал...


- Это просто враньё (см. радиообмен экипажа).



> ... его сбили.


- Это - сущая правда.

А к МиГу действительно гд-то над Ла-Маншем подошла пара НАТОвских истребителей, посмотрели в пустую кабину, изумились и...  ни черта не сделали. Пока шло согласование, что же с ним делать, самолёт упал на территории Бельгии и убил там молодого парня.

----------


## Ruslan

> А к МиГу действительно гд-то над Ла-Маншем подошла пара НАТОвских истребителей, посмотрели в пустую кабину, изумились и...  ни черта не сделали. Пока шло согласование, что же с ним делать, самолёт упал на территории Бельгии и убил там молодого парня.


Как я знаю, он летел из Польши, следовательно Ла-Манш тут не причем. Или МиГ-23 круги наматывал над Европой? Это так - к c слову.

Вопрос по теме такой: участие МиГ-31 в инциденте над Сахалином это факт или домысел автора?

----------


## An-Z

2juky-puky: Вам был задан прямой вопрос по поводу тревоги, а Вы вновь всемирно демонстрируете невнимательность и изворотливость. 
НЕ МОЖЕТ в мирное время КОМАНДИР полка поднять полк по тревоге по своему желанию, даже в случае появления самолёта нарушителя.
Выше Вы писали, что самолёт де приблизился к некой запретной зоне. О чём Вы говорили, о какой зоне?  Самолет летел вдоль этой зоны и по воздушному корридору, хоть не по своему.
Это так, к слову, о том что Вы всегда правы в 98%..
Есстественно такой полёт вызвал не только подозрения, но и соответсвующие действия наземных служб. 

2Жора: Нашу границу нарушать нельзя категорически везде. 007 шёл вблизи установленного воздушного корридора, см. карту.. а именно по этим корридорам предписано пересекать госграницу.  А вдруг самолёт терпит бедствие? Поэтому я и говорил, что ситуация была не однозначной. Опративного дежурного армии ПВО не осенило вдруг  - "это самолёт нарушитель!!" Пока связывались с гражданской службой УВД, пытались связаться с 007, прошло время и самолёт был уже глубоко в нашем небе..

2juky-puky: А почему вы свято верите что приведённый радиобмен полный? Там же приведёны в основном внутриэкипажные разговры.. А все запросы между самолётами - нарушителями ведутся на специально оговоренных частотах. Есть специалисты? Мож кто ответит, запись всех радио и внутрисамолётных переговоров ведётся на один канал "чёрного ящика"?
Откуда Вам известно, что самолёт НЕ ПЫТАЛИСЬ посадить "как положено"? То что нет реакции экипажа 007 в записях переговоров скорее настораживает. Вы знаете, что до Осиповича "боинг" сопровождали  другие экипажи, а сам Осипович до пуска Р-98 производил стрельбу из УПК по курсу "нарушителя"?  А он ничего не замечал..

----------


## An-Z

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> А к МиГу действительно гд-то над Ла-Маншем подошла пара НАТОвских истребителей, посмотрели в пустую кабину, изумились и...  ни черта не сделали. Пока шло согласование, что же с ним делать, самолёт упал на территории Бельгии и убил там молодого парня.
> 
> 
> Как я знаю, он летел из Польши, следовательно Ла-Манш тут не причем. Или МиГ-23 круги наматывал над Европой? Это так - к c слову.
> 
> Вопрос по теме такой: участие МиГ-31 в инциденте над Сахалином это факт или домысел автора?


Нет, МиГ-31 в том инценденте участия не принимали.

А juky-puky вновь демонстрирует отличное знание географии и фактов.

----------


## juky-puky

> А juky-puky вновь демонстрирует отличное знание географии и фактов.


- Это что-то типа иронии? Для тех, кто не знает, где находится Ла Манш и как туда можно попасть по дороге в Бельгию из Польши,  :twisted: вот карта:
http://www.poedem.ru/smap/nf/cntMap/id/45/index.htm
Тот злополучный аэродром расположен возле городка Колобжег (Kolobrzeg, см. в левом верхнем углу). И маршрут этого беспилотного МиГ-23М, покинутого замполитом, принявшим начало помпажа за полный отказ двигателя, пролегал над морем и над территорией ГДР, ФРГ, Нидерландов и только потом уже он упал в Бельгии, убив сына фермера...
А не сбивали его перехватчики НАТО, говорят, потому, что хотели подождать, пока у него топливо кончится и он сравнительно целый спланирует на землю, чтобы затем посмотреть его начинку - аппартуру СРЗО и др. авионику...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот карта маршрута МиГ-23 из Польши в Бельгию.



Покажите, пожалуйста, где тут Ла-Манш, над которым он пролетел?
Источники пишут, что он был перехвачен парой Ф-15 над ФРГ, но видимо они все ошибаются, ведь Вы всегда правы ;-)

----------


## Sorm

> А не сбивали его перехватчики НАТО, говорят, потому, что хотели подождать, пока у него топливо кончится и он сравнительно целый спланирует на землю, чтобы затем посмотреть его начинку - аппартуру СРЗО и др. авионику...


Я конечно не очень большой специалист в авиации... честно признаю,
но.....
как может планировать реактивный истребитель, без топлива и пилота?
По моему убеждению - только камнем вниз! Или все таки не прав?

----------


## An-Z

2juky-puky 
 :lol: ржу-немогу.. 
шли бы Вы..
на какой нить другой форум демонстрировать.. 
себя..

----------


## Д.Срибный

И еще одно, я что-то нигде не видел фотографий МиГа, перехваченного Ф-15...
Есть мнение, что он не был перехвачен, иначе бы его сбили над безлюдным районом. Просто информацию о перехвате запустили позже, чтобы продемонстрировать высокую боевую готовность своей ПВО :-)

----------


## An-Z

2juky-puky  Хотя извините, останьтесь, без Вас будет скучно!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я конечно не очень большой специалист в авиации... честно признаю, но.....
> как может планировать реактивный истребитель, без топлива и пилота?
> По моему убеждению - только камнем вниз! Или все таки не прав?


Может. Автопилот был включен и выдерживал первоначально заданное направление. 
Вот описание этого инцидента
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...FT/040789.html

----------


## Sorm

Большое спасибо! Очень интересно! Действительно невероятная история!
А применительно к вопросу:
- Летит боевой самолет, без пилота: кто знает, с чем летит?????????? :shock: 
Да в такой ситуации его должны были сбить сразу, без всяких согласований. 
А они хотели подождать пока он сядет и собрать авионику.......
А откуда они бы знали что он действительно сядет, а не упадет???? :shock: 
Точно обос.....

----------


## juky-puky

> Покажите, пожалуйста, где тут Ла-Манш, над которым он пролетел?
> Источники пишут, что он был перехвачен парой Ф-15 над ФРГ, но видимо они все ошибаются, ведь Вы всегда правы ;-)


- Ув.тов. Д.Скрибный, посмотрите ещё раз внимательно ссылочку, Вами же представленную:
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...FT/040789.html
"...Скуридин едва успел отвернуть самолет от города *в сторону моря* и катапультировался. Прежде чем приземлиться, пилот успел заметить, как *истребитель пересек береговую черту и затерялся на фоне голубых волн*.

Тем временем *локаторщики выдали информацию о потере объекта где-то в районе прибрежных вод.* Вылетевшая вслед аварийному МиГу пара истребителей его не обнаружила. Командование начало успокаиваться, рассудив, что серьезное летное происшествие закончилось довольно благополучно — без человеческих жертв. *В том, что МиГ-23 упал в море, никто не сомневался...*
- Тут малость побольше морем пахнет, чем на представленной карте. Летел просто МиГ-23М малость севернее, чем на той карте изображено, только и всего.  :Wink:  Поэтому его, НАТОвцы, в том числе, перехватывали и над морем, *в том числе*.

----------


## juky-puky

> 2juky-puky  Хотя извините, останьтесь, без Вас будет скучно!


- Ну, только ради Вас! :D

----------


## An-Z

:lol: УРРА!
Покажите нам ДРУГУЮ карту, ту которую Вы считаете единственно верной!

----------


## juky-puky

> :lol: УРРА!
> Покажите нам ДРУГУЮ карту, ту которую Вы считаете единственно верной!


- Неужели Вы всерьёз думаете, что кто-то осуществлял его проводку по всему злосчастному маршруту - крестики ставил, потом их соединял? Все эти карты лепились задним числом... Я просто помню из того времени, когда доводили это происшествие, что там говорилось о его перхвате над морем, почему-то мне втемяшился/вспоминается наименование "Ла-Манш"... _Пусть это будет просто Северное море_  :) - *но то, что я помню о перехвате его над водой - это 100%*,  хучь стреляйте меня, - это то, что тогда нам доводили... _"За что купил"_... :twisted:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> - Ув.тов. Д.Скрибный, посмотрите ещё раз внимательно ссылочку, Вами же представленную:
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...FT/040789.html
> "...Скуридин едва успел отвернуть самолет от города *в сторону моря* и катапультировался. Прежде чем приземлиться, пилот успел заметить, как *истребитель пересек береговую черту и затерялся на фоне голубых волн*.
> 
> Тем временем *локаторщики выдали информацию о потере объекта где-то в районе прибрежных вод.* Вылетевшая вслед аварийному МиГу пара истребителей его не обнаружила. Командование начало успокаиваться, рассудив, что серьезное летное происшествие закончилось довольно благополучно — без человеческих жертв. *В том, что МиГ-23 упал в море, никто не сомневался...*
> - Тут малость побольше морем пахнет, чем на представленной карте. Летел просто МиГ-23М малость севернее, чем на той карте изображено, только и всего.  Поэтому его, НАТОвцы, в том числе, перехватывали и над морем, *в том числе*.


Ув. тов. Juky-puky!
Это уже даже не смешно.
Посмотрите карту полета еще раз. Специально для Вас я красным пометил *берег моря*. Теперь Вам понятно в сторону какого моря он полетел? Это море называется Балтийским и в этом районе это внутренние воды с востока Польши, а с запада ГДР. Если бы американцы попытались перехватить на этим морем МиГ-23, это для них бы очень плохо кончилось  :lol: Перелетев этот участок моря, самолет оказался над территорией ГДР и т.д. Понятно, что карта из газеты вполне схематична, поэтому специально для Вас я потрудился сделать более точную карту.
Прежде чем преподносить свои домыслы, высосанные из пальца, потрудились бы посмотреть хотя бы карту Европы. Там бы Вы увидели где упал МиГ, а где Ла Манш и может быть не сели в лужу на такой ерунде.
Потом, с чего Вы решили, что МиГ был перехвачен над морем? Откуда такие данные? Приведите мне хоть одну ссылку?

ЗЫ. Я понимаю, что Вы никогда не ошибаетесь... бывает...  :lol: Но все же моя фамилия не Скрибный, хотя это и не имеет никакого значения :-)

----------


## Nazar

> почему-то мне втемяшился/вспоминается наименование "Ла-Манш"... Пусть это будет просто Северное море  - но то, что я помню о перехвате его над водой - это 100%, хучь стреляйте меня, - это то, что тогда нам доводили...


"Пытался промолчать-заставили кричать"
        А.Башлачев    Палата №6

Как человеку,который никогда не ошибается,может просто так что-то в голову втемяшиться?
Ну а если и была большая вода на пути этого Миг-23,то был это Шецинский залив,но никак не Северное Море или тем более Ла-Манш.

----------


## Owl

> Как человеку,который никогда не ошибается,может просто так что-то в голову втемяшиться?


Это те самые 2% от 98-ми....  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

To Juky-puky:

Прошу прощения!!! Хотел ответить Вам, но совершенно случайно стер Ваше сообщение! Виноват... :-(


Ниже ответ на Ваше стертое сообщение :-)	



Не надо полагаться на свою память, попробуйте подумать логически.

Самолет управлялся автопилотом, летел по прямой. Возьмите глобус, нитку. Натяните нитку между стартом и финишем и Вы увидете как летел МиГ и что ни над каким морем он не мог быть перехвачен. Доверять памяти на все 100% - опасная вещь! :D 
Лучше почитайте источники. А источники как один говорят, что пара Ф-15 перехватила Миг над территорией Германии. На карте из бельгийской газеты Вам даже показали место перехвата :D :D :D

Сил моих больше нету. Трудно разговаривать с человеком, который непогрешимее Папы Римского и который даже мысли не допускает о том, что он мог ошибиться. Пожалуй я пас, продолжайте верить в то, что Вы всегда правы. Удачи :D 

ЗЫ. Моя фамилия (не ник и не позывной - а именно фамилия) Срибный, а не Скрибный.

----------


## Ruslan

> Нет, МиГ-31 в том инценденте участия не принимали.


Я задал этот вопрос, т.к. в статье упоминаются "предупредительные очереди":
 "_Я зажег огни и дал четыре предупредительных очереди перед носом самолета. Но он никак не отреагировал и я получил приказ уничтожить нарушителя._ ". 
Как мне известно, на Су-15 нет стационарного пушечного вооружения, а на МиГ-31 есть. Или статья Мишеля Брюна не имеет никакого отношения к реальности.





> А juky-puky вновь демонстрирует отличное знание географии и фактов.


Да, ладно вам, блох ловить! Может действительно Балтика или Северное море попадались по пути. Слишком уж прямолинеен полет на  картах c одним поворотом в центре (так, по-моему, даже управляемые самолеты не летают:).

----------


## Owl

> Как мне известно, на Су-15 нет стационарного пушечного вооружения, а на МиГ-31 есть. Или статья Мишеля Брюна не имеет никакого отношения к реальности.


Вместо ПТБ могут подвешиваться два контейнера УПК-23-250 с пушками ГШ-23Л (23 мм, 250 снарядов). 
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html

----------


## Nazar

> Я задал этот вопрос, т.к. в статье упоминаются "предупредительные очереди": 
> "Я зажег огни и дал четыре предупредительных очереди перед носом самолета. Но он никак не отреагировал и я получил приказ уничтожить нарушителя. ". 
> Как мне известно, на Су-15 нет стационарного пушечного вооружения, а на МиГ-31 есть. Или статья Мишеля Брюна не имеет никакого отношения к реальности


Все верно,просто Вы не учли то, что в ту ночь,Су-15ТМ б/н 17,был вооружен парой ракет Р-98MT/MP и двумя пушечными контейнерами УПК-23-250

----------


## juky-puky

> Не надо полагаться на свою память, попробуйте подумать логически.


- Я по-другому и не умею... :twisted: 



> Самолет управлялся автопилотом, летел по прямой. Возьмите глобус, нитку. Натяните нитку между стартом и финишем и Вы увидете как летел МиГ и что ни над каким морем он не мог быть перехвачен.  Доверять памяти на все 100% - опасная вещь! :D


- Есть ещё такая штука, как *ветер*, который на пути в несколько сот км может меняться и по скорости, и - существенно - по направлению, это Вам любой даже пьяный авиатор подтвердит. Есть погрешности в выдерживании крена автопилотом и т.д. 
В неуправляемом полёте некому выполнять коррекцию линии пути, поэтому Ваше предложение натянуть нитку на расстояние в несколько сот км от одной точки глобуса до другой может рассматриваться только как пример Вашего исключительного чувства юмора! :D Это может быть реально такая офигенная дугища!.. :roll: 



> Лучше почитайте источники. А источники как один говорят, что пара Ф-15 перехватила Миг над территорией Германии. На карте из бельгийской газеты Вам даже показали место перехвата :D :D :D


- Я ещё раз повторяю: я не в давался в детали этого полёта, потому, что _не считал это побочное ответвление темы вообще важным_. 



> Сил моих больше нету. Трудно разговаривать с человеком, который непогрешимее Папы Римского и который даже мысли не допускает о том, что он мог ошибиться.


- Да не переживайте Вы по пустякам, мне например, глубочайшим образом наплевать, встретились ли НАТОвские перехватчики с тем несчастным МиГ-23М на 30 км левее от его линии пути, что обозначена на всех предложенных Вами картах, или же на 40 км правее... Абсолютно наплевать!



> Пожалуй я пас, продолжайте верить в то, что Вы всегда правы. Удачи :D


- Нет, разумеется, не всегда. _Мелкие, незначащие детали я могу запросто игнорировать._ Если Вы именно это пытаетесь "вменить мне в вину". :twisted: *Но ведь тема эта совсем о другом. Так что было бы гораздо интереснее, если бы Вы смогли указать на некую мою СЕРЬЁЗНУЮ ошибку*...  :Wink:  



> ЗЫ. Моя фамилия (не ник и не позывной - а именно фамилия) Срибный, а не Скрибный.


- Ай!  :cry: Прошу прощения!  :oops:

----------


## Жора

Был у меня в своё время один знакомый. Он был убеждён, уж не знаю, почему, что наше (в смысле, отечественное) - по определению дерьмо, причём только потому, что оно - наше. 
А что касается пересечения нашей границы - её и в самом деле не следует нарушать нигде, никому и никогда, категорически согласен.

----------


## Артём

Согласен с тем, что juky-puky - одиозный товарищ ;), но приводить вот ЭТО в качестве серьезного источника информации об инциденте - извините меня :).

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...FT/040789.html

Цитирую: "Случилось это на 41 -и секунде полета, на высоте всего 90 метров! Резко упала скорость, МиГ начал снижаться... Скуридин едва успел отвернуть самолет от города в сторону моря и катапультировался." 

Бугагагагага! 89-й год... это МЛД, скорее всего? Тяговооруженность недурная... Секундомер запускается одновременно со страгиванием самолета с места - и что, 41(!) секунда на разбег и набор жалких 90 метров? Далее: скорость резко падает, МиГ снижается с 90(!) метров - и за это время летчик успевает еще куда-то там ОТВЕРНУТЬ?! Крен, вообще-то, сопровождается падением подъемной силы ;) и, при упавших-то оборотах, однозначно дополнительной потерей высоты ;). одно остается сказать: ай да Скурдин, ай да сукин сын :). Или это вернее про журналаммера писавшего сказать :)?

----------


## An-Z

> Я задал этот вопрос, т.к. в статье упоминаются "предупредительные очереди":
>  "_Я зажег огни и дал четыре предупредительных очереди перед носом самолета. Но он никак не отреагировал и я получил приказ уничтожить нарушителя._ ". 
> Как мне известно, на Су-15 нет стационарного пушечного вооружения, а на МиГ-31 есть. Или статья Мишеля Брюна не имеет никакого отношения к реальности."


Всё верно описано, были и очереди и выпуск посадочных фар и много чего ещё.. Су-15ТМ мог нести на подфюзеляжных БД два УПК-23 (Универсальный Пушечный Контейнер -23 , пушка ГШ-23Л). В том полёте на самолёте Осиповича кроме двух УПК-23 имелось 2 Р-98, "тепловая" и "радийная". Стандартное вооружение самолёта в ДС.

 :Wink:   блох больше ловить не буду!

----------


## juky-puky

Вот здесь обратите внимание, где Осипович находился в то время, когда он включал АНО и посадочные фары, и где - когда стрелял из пушки (снярядами _без трассёров_ ночью). 
Это было бы смешно, если б не было так грустно...
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml

----------


## Viggen

Здравствуйте!

Случай с корейским Боингом - абсолютно вопиющий. Очереди перед носом самолета, учитывая позицию Су-15 и погодные условия абсолютно недостаточны. Так что Войска ПВО виновны в смерти всех тех, кто находился на борту Боинга. Вина экипажа присутствует, но в меньшей мере. Во многих странах самолеты пересекают границы, к тому же вне коридоров, но их не сбивают.

----------


## Ruslan

> Здравствуйте!
> Во многих странах самолеты пересекают границы, к тому же вне коридоров, но их не сбивают.


Ответственность за безопасность пассажиров полностью лежит на авиакомпании и диспечерских службах. 
Залет в запретную зону чужого гос-ва - это все равно, что залететь в грозовое облако: нельзя рисковать жизнями людей. 
Мое мнение: - виноваты пилоты Боинга и диспечеры, а также те кто готовил полет-маршрут (Если эта трагедия случайность).
А ПВО выполняла свою работу. К тому же нужно учитывать и систему и время когда это все призошло. Летчик истребителя виновен в последнюю очередь, а вернее невиновен вообще. 
Мое менение, наверное не ново. за это прошу простить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Viggen
> 
> Здравствуйте!
> Во многих странах самолеты пересекают границы, к тому же вне коридоров, но их не сбивают.
> 
> 
> Ответственность за безопасность пассажиров полностью лежит на авиакомпании и диспечерских службах. 
> Залет в запретную зону чужого гос-ва - это все равно, что залететь в грозовое облако: нельзя рисковать жизнями людей. 
> Мое мнение: - виноваты пилоты Боинга и диспечеры, а также те кто готовил полет-маршрут (Если эта трагедия случайность).
> А ПВО выполняла свою работу. К тому же нужно учитывать и систему и время когда это все призошло. Летчик истребителя виновен в последнюю очередь, а вернее невиновен вообще.


- Посмотрите, пожалуйста, в таблице, в самом низу ссылки, *как правильно должен был действовать лётчик и расчёт КП*:
http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Во многих странах самолеты пересекают границы, к тому же вне коридоров, но их не сбивают.


Назовите хоть один инциндент с ВС,когда бы оно пропилило 500км над территорией чужого гос-ва,да еще и над военными объектами?

Учитесь говорить фактами а не домыслами и "когда-то ,где-то я слышал"

----------


## Viggen

Здравствуйте!




> Назовите хоть один инциндент с ВС,когда бы оно пропилило 500км над территорией чужого гос-ва,да еще и над военными объектами?
> 
> Учитесь говорить фактами а не домыслами и "когда-то ,где-то я слышал"


Про конкретные случаи я говорить не буду, но например в Англии и Америке такие вещи проиcxодили часто. А 500 км не имеют значения, самолеты всех стран мира и не такие навигационные ошибки совершали. Главный принцип - ни один военный обьект в мирное время не стоит ни одной человеческой жизни. В СССР действовал другой принцип, ставшей одной из причин его развала. Но это уже совсем другой вопрос.

С уважением, Viggen[/quote]

----------


## Nazar

> Про конкретные случаи я говорить не буду


Потому-что ни одного подобного Вы просто не сможете назвать :( 




> но например в Англии и Америке такие вещи проиcxодили часто


Приведите пожалуйста хоть один конкретный пример ,с датами и фамилиями




> 500 км не имеют значения, самолеты всех стран мира и не такие навигационные ошибки совершали


У меня отец все свою жизнь отлетал на Ту-16,самолете соизмеримым с пассажирским,отклониться на несколько сот километров от курса и находиться в неведении произошедшего в течении часа,практически невозможно





> Главный принцип - ни один военный обьект в мирное время не стоит ни одной человеческой жизни.


Чей принцип? :?: 





> В СССР действовал другой принцип, ставшей одной из причин его развала. Но это уже совсем другой вопрос.


Надеюсь мы не будем общяться на эту тему,так как однозначного мнения в этом вопросе быть не может и лично у меня совсем другое мнение

----------


## juky-puky

> 500 км не имеют значения, самолеты всех стран мира и не такие навигационные ошибки совершали
> 			
> 		
> 
> У меня отец все свою жизнь отлетал на Ту-16,самолете соизмеримым с пассажирским, отклониться на несколько сот километров от курса и находиться в неведении произошедшего в течении часа, практически невозможно


- _"Никогда не говори никогда"_ - английская народная мудрость. :twisted: В 80-х годах был случай похлеще: на одном из северных аэродромов, вырулив на взлёт, на самолёте Ту-22М3, командир корабля установил курсозадатчик с обратным стартом. Взлетели они, облачность 10 баллов многослойная, маршрут у них, многочасовой, был запрограммирован, штук несколько поворотных пунктов, часа через два, они заподозрили, что происходит что-то не то. Начали пытаться восстанавливать ориентировку - и не могут этого сделать, - полнейший абсурд получается! 
Снизились километров до полутора, погода там внизу была сравнительно хорошая - и чуть с ума не сошли - они были, как выяснилось потом, над Израилем (израильская ПВО позорнейше это проспала!). 
Рванули с безумной скоростью назад, на север, к родным границом СССР, перетянули, сели на какой-то аэродром.
Обошлось всё без жертв и разрушений...
Автоматика их маршрут просто зеркально отобразила - не на север, а на юг. *Уклонение от линии заданного пути у них составляло тысячи киловетров, а не сотни, и шлялись они, потеряв ориентировку, в сумме, в течение нескольких часов*. :D

----------


## Anonymous

Источник пажалуста




> В 80-х годах был случай похлеще: на одном из северных аэродромов, вырулив на взлёт, на самолёте Ту-22М3, командир корабля установил курсозадатчик с обратным стартом. Взлетели они, облачность 10 баллов многослойная, маршрут у них, многочасовой, был запрограммирован, штук несколько поворотных пунктов, часа через два, они заподозрили, что происходит что-то не то. Начали пытаться восстанавливать ориентировку - и не могут этого сделать, - полнейший абсурд получается! 
> Снизились километров до полутора, погода там внизу была сравнительно хорошая - и чуть с ума не сошли - они были, как выяснилось потом, над Израилем (израильская ПВО позорнейше это проспала!). 
> Рванули с безумной скоростью назад, на север, к родным границом СССР, перетянули, сели на какой-то аэродром.
> Обошлось всё без жертв и разрушений...
> Автоматика их маршрут просто зеркально отобразила - не на север, а на юг. *Уклонение от линии заданного пути у них составляло тысячи киловетров, а не сотни, и шлялись они, потеряв ориентировку, в сумме, в течение нескольких часов*.

----------


## juky-puky

> Источник пажалуста


- В поисковиках ничего не просматривается. "Потрясите" старых лётчиков, кто служил в 80-х.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Снизились километров до полутора, погода там внизу была сравнительно хорошая - и чуть с ума не сошли - они были, как выяснилось потом, над Израилем (израильская ПВО позорнейше это проспала!).


Память Вас опять подвела. Прогуливались они не над Израилем, а над Ираном ;-)
Хотя сам факт имел место быть. Правда непонятно, что он доказывает. Если бы ПВО не проспала, их бы сбили без всяких колебаний (если бы смогли, конечно).

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Снизились километров до полутора, погода там внизу была сравнительно хорошая - и чуть с ума не сошли - они были, как выяснилось потом, над Израилем (израильская ПВО позорнейше это проспала!). 
> 
> 
> Память Вас опять подвела. Прогуливались они не над Израилем, а над Ираном ;-)


- Помнится, что Израиль они тоже "зацепили". И ещё ряд окрестных стран, по дороге домой.  :Wink:  



> Хотя сам факт имел место быть. Правда непонятно, что он доказывает.


- Он доказывает, что могут быть отклонения от заданного маршрута более чем офигенные. :) Опровергая мнение т. *Nazar*'a, утверждавшего, что подобного быть не может никогда... :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот опять Вы на память полагаетесь. А зря. Читаем первоисточник:

Решетников В.В. "Что было - то было"




> Пустился же однажды уже налетавшийся штурман, а заодно и сверх меры доверчивый летчик, в дальний путь, забыв при смене старта переориентировать курсовую систему на новые исходные данные, отличавшиеся от первоначальных на 180 градусов. Забыл просто так, элементарно, не превысив, сидя в кабине, того уровня рассеянного внимания, с каким страшно и по земле ходить.
> 
> С наступлением ночи вся полковая группа бомбардировщиков, покинув промежуточный северокавказский аэродром, сначала устремилась на восток, к морскому полигону, а затем легла на прямой курс к очередной точке посадки у западных границ Белоруссии. Был среди взлетевших и тот злосчастный. Управившись со взлетом, экипаж тотчас перешел на полет в автоматическом режиме, и дальше самолет шел сам, только совсем в другую, зеркально противоположную сторону. Ну, что бы разок взглянуть на компас или экран локатора! Куда там, «на то и автоматика, чтоб не думать»! А самолет с запада обогнул Кавказский хребет, подвернул вправо, пересек иранскую границу и помчал прямехонько в сторону Пакистана и Аравийского моря. [513]
> 
> Теперь вообразите картину: внизу беспечно сверкает огнями городского освещения Тегеран, а над ним, на стратосферной высоте, несется советский сверхзвуковой дальний бомбардировщик с боевой ракетой на борту.
> 
> И нужно было случиться такому совпадению — именно в эти минуты по штурманскому расчету времени под самолетом, если бы он шел по заданному маршруту, должен был появиться Курск, за который и был принят Тегеран. Увидев крупный город и тем самым «убедившись в правильности пути», штурман не преминул доложить по внутренней связи:
> 
> — Командир, проходим Курск. Тут моя теща живет.
> ...


Как видим, Израилем там и не пахнет. Возьмите карту и посмотрите через какие страны надо пролететь, чтобы "зацепить" Израиль. И не надо только ссылаться на память :lol: 

Я почему цепляюсь к деталям? Потому что они показывают, что Ваша память далеко не совершенна. И что Вы, ошибившись даже в детали, не хотите признать свою ошибку и упрямо стоите на своем.

И далее, про частоту повторения таких случаев.




> Это был, конечно, единичный выпад — один на многие годы, — но страшен, как страшны бывают последствия любой оплошности несобранных людей, коим подвластны высокие технические мощности и большие пространства.


Т.е. все таки единичный случай. Вопиющий. Такой же, как и случай с KAL-007. Так что этот пример вовсе не то доказывает, что Вы хотите доказать.

----------


## juky-puky

> Спохватились и контрольные средства советской ПВО. Блударя хоть и поздно, но засекли над Ираном. Теперь с ближайших советских аэродромов, отбросив все условности, открытым текстом тянули экипаж, как могли, на себя, уговаривая взять новый курс, кратчайший к нашей территории.
> 
> Командир корабля не сразу осознал всю драматичность своего положения, а сообразив, был предельно послушен и на последних литрах топлива, промахав над Ираном полтора часа, сумел сесть у пограничных истребителей в Туркмении. [514]


- Я не читал этого беллетристического пересказа, я просто вспомнил директиву, что нам доводили в своё время.



> Как видим, Израилем там и не пахнет.


- Это верно. В данном рассказике - не пахнет абсолютно!



> Возьмите карту и посмотрите через какие страны надо пролететь, чтобы "зацепить" Израиль. И не надо только ссылаться на память :lol:


- Естественно, надо ссылаться на все предлагаемые "Мурзилки"...



> Я почему цепляюсь к деталям? Потому что они показывают, что Ваша память далеко не совершенна. И что Вы, ошибившись даже в детали, не хотите признать свою ошибку и упрямо стоите на своем.


- Нет, это просто показывает, что использованная Вами "Мурзилка" рассказывает именно так, как захотелось/предписывалось автору рассказа.



> Это был, конечно, единичный выпад — один на многие годы, — но страшен, как страшны бывают последствия любой оплошности несобранных людей, коим подвластны высокие технические мощности и большие пространства.


- *Блудёжек - в том числе и довольно крупных, случалось в год не по одной в ВВС СССР. Раз в несколько лет - бывали уклонения и на сотню-другую километров.* Но вот на несколько тысяч км - да, конечно. Случай  действительно уникальный...



> Т.е. все таки единичный случай. Вопиющий. Такой же, как и случай с KAL-007. Так что этот пример вовсе не то доказывает, что Вы хотите доказать.


- А что же, по-Вашему, я хочу доказать? 

Из того, что доказательств не требует, по теме: я представил расписанные действия лётчика перехватчика - *он должен был подойти к перехватываемому борту слева/спереди/чуть сверху - к кабине метров на 150-200-250. И помигать АНО и фарами через неравные промежутки времени.*
*Он мигал фарами от Боинга-747 сзади, на расстоянии 8 километров.*  Причём - спустя почти час после входа Боинга в зону ответственности дальневосточного ПВО над Камчаткой.
Экипаж Боинга не мог увидеть его сигналы даже в сильный телескоп - конструкция самолёта этого не позволяет.
Экипаж не мог увидеть ночью трассу снарядов, так как в снарядах  отстутствовали трассёры. 
Не мог услышать пушку - из-за дальности.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Воспоминания Командующего Дальней Авиацией "мурзилка"? Как же тогда назвать Ваши воспоминания? :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Знаете, без обид, но я верю воспоминаниям Командующего ДА куда больше чем Вашей памяти. И кстати, я тоже помню этот случай, о нем нам еще в училище рассказывали на занятиях по тактике войск ПВО. Не было там никакого Израиля.

----------


## juky-puky

> Воспоминания Командующего Дальней Авиацией "мурзилка"?


- Я абсолютно не сомневаюсь, что коамндующий ДА помнит всё совершенно правильно. 
Вот только отннюдь не всегда командующие пишут именно то, что они они в действительности помнят. :evil: 




> Знаете, без обид, но я верю воспоминаниям Командующего ДА куда больше чем Вашей памяти.


- Я не сомневаюсь, что *Вы верите* больше командующему ДА, чем _моей_ памяти.
Но я счёл бы себя душевнобольным, если бы верил рассказам некоего дяденьки больше, чем _своей собственной_ памяти. :roll: 
Это понятно?



> И кстати, я тоже помню этот случай, о нем нам еще в училище рассказывали на занятиях по тактике войск ПВО. Не было там никакого Израиля.


- Да хоть Бангладеш... :x

----------


## Д.Срибный

И насчет того, чтобы "подойти и моморгать".

Вот чего говорит сам Осипович:




> - Я включил  форсаж,  -  рассказывает  подполковник  в  отставке,  -
> головки ракет замигали. И вдруг в наушниках:				
>     - Отставитъ уничтожение! Выйти на  высоту  цели  и  принудитъ  ее  к
> посадке.								
> 
>     A я уже снизу к нарушителю подхожу. Уравняв скоростъ,  стал  мигатъ.
> Но он не реагирует.							
> 
>     - Дайте предупредителъные очереди, - несется с земли.		
> ...

----------


## juky-puky

> И насчет того, чтобы "подойти и моморгать".
> 
> Вот чего говорит сам Осипович: ...


Вы это читали? *Внимательно* читали? Весь радиообмен ведь был записан и потом анализирован десятки раз - и американцами, и японцами, и корейцами, с фиксацией размещения самолётов в каждый момент времени. И это очень расходится с тем, что потом Осипович годами рассказывал корреспондентам, писателям и пр.
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml

*"805, ненадолго включите свои огни, - приказывает земля. - Заставьте его сесть на наш аэродром". 

"Есть". - отвечает Осипович. До международного воздушного пространства нарушителю остается 510 секунд полета. И тут узкая тень, летящая в 8 километрах позади него и немного ниже, на несколько секунд включает огни: белый, зеленый и красный. Никакой реакции.*

----------


## Д.Срибный

А это Вы мне что за мурзилку подсовываете? :-) Какой-то Кай Радемахер написал, но раз оно отвечает Вашим воззрениям, Вы мне его писанину преподносите как истину в последней инстанции.
Вот, почитайте лучше расследование Известий. Самое полное, что у нас публиковалось по этй теме.

http://avia.russian.ee/air/747/kalr_1.html

----------


## Артём

"Реакция пилотов была однозначна - они вскоре снизили 
скоростъ. Теперъ шли уже около 400 километров в час. А у меня более 400 - с менъшей скоростъю я просто не мог идти."

Вообще, интересно следующее: это воздушная скорость, а не истинная, надо полагать? Тогда возникают вопросы: 1) Как 747-й умудрился потерять около 150 км/ч скорости при очень плавном переходе на FLL 350? 2) Осипович ничего не говорит о наборе 747-м высоты - а это странно, хотя факт задокументирован 3) Что значит "с меньшей скоростью я просто не мог идти"? Если у Су-15 в "чистой" конфигурации минимально разрешенная скорость 400, что ему мешало использовать механизацию? Посадочная-то точно не 400, а много меньше.

В вопросе мигания огнями juky, по логике, прав. Даже если "снизу", о котором говорил Осипович, это прямо под брюхом у 747-го, то все равно его б не увидели. Все говорит о том, что все на КП были изначально "заряжены" на то, что это RC-135, и думали только в этом направлении. А на разведчике (вот тут не знаю, но предположить логично) наверняка есть возможность визуального (и не только)наблюдения за задней полусферой, и члены экипажа, чьей обязанностью это является.  Так что они б, наверное, и за 8 км сзади АНО Осиповича увидели - как, вероятно, предполагали наши.

----------


## juky-puky

> А это Вы мне что за мурзилку подсовываете? :-) Какой-то Кай Радемахер написал, но раз оно отвечает Вашим воззрениям, Вы мне его писанину преподносите как истину в последней инстанции.
> Вот, почитайте лучше расследование Известий. Самое полное, что у нас публиковалось по этй теме.
> http://avia.russian.ee/air/747/kalr_1.html


- Вот, начинаю, уважаемый Дмитрий, читать, вот рассказывает Осипович, главный "очевидец", как-никак:
 В  шестом  часу  (время,  естественно,  местное)  дают  наконец  мне
команду  -  "воздух".  Я  запустил  двигателъ,  включил  фару,  так  как полоса еще не была освещена, и стал выруливать.	
    Мне  передали  курс  -  море.  Быстро  набрал  указанные  восемъ   с половиной тысяч метров -  и  пошлепал.  Я  почему-то  был  уверен:  наши пустили   контролъную   цель,   чтобы   проверитъ   дежурные   средства.
Потренироватъ нас. А меня подняли как наиболее опытного.
    Прошло уже восемь минут полета. Вдруг штурман наведения передает:	
    "Впереди цель! Самолет-нарушитель  режима  полета.  Идет   встречным курсом".				
    Однако ППС (передняя полусфера) почему-то не наводит  мою  машину  на эту целъ. Вскоре мне сообщают новую команду:
    "Будем наводитъ в заднюю полусферу."
    Делатъ нечего. Ложусь  на  обратный  курс.  И,  получив  поправки  в высоте, иду за нарушителем. Погода тогда была нормальная. Сквозь  редкие облака я вскоре увидел самолет-нарушитель. Что значит увидел?  Разглядел впереди летящую точку размером от двух до трех  сантиметров.  Мигалки  у нее были включены.			
    - О чем вы подумали в тот момент?
    - Да ни о чем. Был азарт! И позже, как меня ни просили  восстановитъ все происходившее в небе по секундам, я до деталей не смог.  Что такое летчик-истребителъ? Это вроде  как  овчарка,  которую  все время натаскивают на чужого. Я видел,  что  впереди  идет  тот  самый  - чужой. Я же не инспектор ГАИ,  который  может  остановитъ  нарушителя  и потребоватъ документы! Я шел следом, чтобы пресечь полет. *Первое, что  я должен был сделатъ, посадитъ его. А если  не  будет  подчинятъся,  любой ценой обезвредитъ. Других мыслей  у  меня  просто  не  могло  бытъ.  Все осталъное, что мне потом довелосъ услышатъ, - лирика. И не более.   Так вот, приблизившисъ, я захватил  его  радиолокационным  прицелом.* Тут же загорелисъ головки захвата ракет.  У чуждого самолета скоростъ была под  тысячу  километров  в  час.  У меня - болъше. Пришлосъ сравниватъ скорости.  Зависнув  на  удалении  от него в  тринадцатъ километров, я доложил: "Цель  -  в  захвате.  Иду  за ней. 
Что делатъ?"
  Но штурман наведения вдруг стал переспрашиватъ  меня:  курс,  высота цели... Хотя все должно бытъ наоборот! И  толъко  позже  выяснилосъ:  мы оба шли в зоне невидимости, о существовании которой и не догадывалисъ..	
 - Какое-то время мы ни тебя, ни его не видели,  -  обьяснил  мне  на
земле штурман.
 Наконец, подлетели к Сахалину. И тогда штурман командует:
 - Целъ нарушила государственную границу. Целъ уничтожитъ...

*И как прикажете это дерьмо воспринимать? Как анекдот?* 
Ещё раз посмотрите действия лётчика-перехватчика и экипажа перехватываемого воздушного судна: куда должен был встать перехватчик, что он должен был сделать, чего добиться...

Далее:
- Но ведъ было сообщено нашим газетами,  цитировавшими  "официалъные источники",   что   сделали    предупредителъные     выстрели     именно зажигателъными - светящимися, трассирующими - снарядами...
   - Это - неправда. Таких зарядов у меня просто  не  было.  Поэтому  и выпустил бронебойные.
    - Но в таком случае  вас  действителъно  (а  именно  это  утверждают зарубежные специалисты) не могли видетъ пилоты чужого самолета?
    - В том,  что  меня  заметили,  я  не  сомневаюсъ.  На  мои  мигания
обратили внимание. Реакция пилотов была однозначна - они вскоре  снизили скоростъ. Теперь шли уже около 400 километров в час. А у меня более  400
- с менъшей скоростъю я просто не мог идти. Расчет,  на  мой  взгляд,  у нарушителя был прост: если я не пожелаю  свалитъся  в  штопор,  то  буду вынужден проскочитъ их. Что и получилосъ... Мы уже пролетали остров:  он узкий в этом месте. И целъ вот-вот могла уйти от меня. А в это  время  с земли несется:
   - Целъ - уничтожитъ!...

Не подошёл он к кабине, не подошёл просто к борту самолёта - потому, что спутать Боинг-747 сбоку в 1983 году невозможно ни с одним самолётом на свете: он *двухэтажный. И ночью иллюминаторы освещены!*
У  RC-135 ничего подобного и близко нет. *У него и иллюминаторв почти что нет.* А лётчик ПВО должен "знать врага в лицо", т.е.  быть способным определять самолёты по внешней конфигурации.





*Надо было просто подойти и посмотреть.*

----------


## Viggen

Boeing 747-230B HL7442

----------


## Д.Срибный

> И ночью иллюминаторы освещены![/b]
> У  RC-135 ничего подобного и близко нет. *У него и иллюминаторв почти что нет.*


Вы летали ночью на боинге 747? Я летал неоднократно, конечно в качестве пассажира. Так вот, докладываю: *ночью свет в салоне погашен и нихера иллюминаторы не светятся.*
Далее. Как летчик в темноте может отличить Б-747 от РС-135? Когда видет один лишь расплывчатый силуэт? Можно у Вас поинтересоваться, какое отношение к авиации Вы имеете? Так сказать, чтобы понять Ваш бэкграунд.

----------


## juky-puky

> "Реакция пилотов была однозначна - они вскоре снизили 
> скоростъ. Теперъ шли уже около 400 километров в час. А у меня более 400 - с менъшей скоростъю я просто не мог идти."
> 
> Вообще, интересно следующее: это воздушная скорость, а не истинная, надо полагать?


- Приборная, конечно. Скоростной напор. То, что показывает широкая стрелка. По чему ведётся пилотирование.



> Тогда возникают вопросы: 1) Как 747-й умудрился потерять около 150 км/ч скорости при очень плавном переходе на FLL 350?


- В наборе потерять скорость не большая проблема, но сколько реально потерял Боинг - мы знаем только со слов Осиповича.  



> 2) Осипович ничего не говорит о наборе 747-м высоты - а это странно, хотя факт задокументирован


-  поскольку этот факт набора высоты *по команде японцев* зафиксирован на самописцах самолёта, найденых впоследствии, и всё это происходило у Осиповича перед глазами - *значит, он лукавит*. Об изменении скорости он говорит не как о возникшей в результате набора, а как о злонамеренном действии экипажа Боинга. 



> 3) Что значит "с меньшей скоростью я просто не мог идти"? Если у Су-15 в "чистой" конфигурации минимально разрешенная скорость 400, что ему мешало использовать механизацию? Посадочная-то точно не 400, а много меньше.


- Какие Вы коварные вопросы задаёте! Да ничего не мешало ему выпустить закрылки, при необходимости. И совершенно непонятно, почему он сбросил подвесные баки - догнать идущий на 1000 км/ч лайнер он запросто мог и с баками...



> В вопросе мигания огнями juky, по логике, прав. Даже если "снизу", о котором говорил Осипович, это прямо под брюхом у 747-го, то все равно его б не увидели. Все говорит о том, что все на КП были изначально "заряжены" на то, что это RC-135, и думали только в этом направлении.


- Именно так. *И главный злодей - генерал Корнуков!* А он на страницах известинского расследования вообще не появлятся (во всяком случае на первых 10 страницах).  :evil: 
Бредятина в этих "Известиях" сплошная... 



> А на разведчике (вот тут не знаю, но предположить логично) наверняка есть возможность визуального (и не только)наблюдения за задней полусферой, и члены экипажа, чьей обязанностью это является.  Так что они б, наверное, и за 8 км сзади АНО Осиповича увидели - как, вероятно, предполагали наши.


- Очень сильно сомневаюсь, что в самолёте *РАДИО*разведки есть перископ, как на подводной лодке.  :roll:  Он там совсем ни к чему.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  И ночью иллюминаторы освещены![/b]
> У  RC-135 ничего подобного и близко нет. *У него и иллюминаторв почти что нет.*
> 
> 
> Вы летали ночью на боинге 747? Я летал неоднократно, конечно в качестве пассажира. Так вот, докладываю: *ночью свет в салоне погашен и нихера иллюминаторы не светятся.*
> Далее. Как летчик в темноте может отличить Б-747 от РС-135? Когда видет один лишь расплывчатый силуэт?


- Не совсем ночь это была.  Это было первое сентября,  6 ч 25 мин:
в *6* часов *25* минут 31 секунду над застывшим в ожидании рассвета Сахалином звучит команда: "Огонь!". Осипович нажимает кнопку "пуск", и от истребителя отделяются две ракеты R-98, которые нес под крыльями Су-15. 
На высоте 10 тысяч 1 сентября в 6:25 на широте Сахалина как бы уже газету можно читать...



> Можно у Вас поинтересоваться, какое отношение к авиации Вы имеете? Так сказать, чтобы понять Ваш бэкграунд.


- Лётчиком был когда-то. Лёд возил.  :twisted:

----------


## Артём

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  И ночью иллюминаторы освещены![/b]
> У  RC-135 ничего подобного и близко нет. *У него и иллюминаторв почти что нет.*
> 
> 
> Вы летали ночью на боинге 747? Я летал неоднократно, конечно в качестве пассажира. Так вот, докладываю: *ночью свет в салоне погашен и нихера иллюминаторы не светятся.*
> Далее. Как летчик в темноте может отличить Б-747 от РС-135? Когда видет один лишь расплывчатый силуэт? Можно у Вас поинтересоваться, какое отношение к авиации Вы имеете? Так сказать, чтобы понять Ваш бэкграунд.


Дмитрий, если подойти сбоку и посмотреть в профиль - вполне можно. На эшелоне FL350 небо ночью совсем темным не бывает - всегда с какой-то стороны светлее, и силуэт должен быть виден четко и контрастно. Горб 747-го был бы виден однозначно. P.S. Никакого прямого отношения к военной авиации не имею, но самолично видел именно ночью и именно 747, шедший параллельным курсом, в нескольких километрах, над Восточным побережьем США (летел пассажиром МД-83). Силуэтик был ма-а-аленький, но горб видел ясно.

----------


## An-Z

О как тут всё интересно завертелось!!! Расследовать это дело по опубликовнным в прессе документам - напрасно трепать нервы, врут ВСЕ, если хотите, не говорят всей правды. И врят ли в ближайшее время что то откроют..
Свои 5коп.
Вариаты боевой нагрузки Су-15ТМ могли быть такие:
Р-60(60М) + Р-98Т                               Р-98Р+Р-60(60М)
                  Р-98Т +ПТБ-800 +ПТБ-800 +Р-98Р
                  Р-98Т +УПК-23   +УПК-23   +Р-98Р
Перегрузочные варианты: (использовались крайне редко, в "ТО" они есть но в реале никто о них не помнит)
Р-60(60М) + Р-98Т ПТБ-800 +ПТБ-800  Р-98Р+Р-60(60М)
Р-60(60М) + Р-98Т +УПК-23   +УПК-23 Р-98Р+Р-60(60М)

Как видите Осипович не мог сбрасывать баки и потом стрелять из пушек, эти "подсы" устанавливаются на одни ТП.

----------


## Viggen

Все чины в ПВО знали, что в тюрьму их за убийство 269 человек никто даже не подумает посадить. А снять за пролет то ли разведчика, то ли пассажирского самолета - запросто. Соответственно этому они и поступили, перехватили самолет, хоть и с запозданием, и сбили. А судьба экипажа и пассажиров всех волновала в последнюю очередь. Для наградного листа, за исключeнием быстроты реакции, все в лучшем виде, так как летчик даже попытался просигналить Боингу. Главное "граница на замке".

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## Д.Срибный

> - Лётчиком был когда-то. Лёд возил.  :twisted:


На чем летали, если не секрет?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Лётчиком был когда-то. Лёд возил.  :twisted:
> 
> 
> На чем летали, если не секрет?


- Да, не важно...  :Wink:  Хоть на По-2... :D

----------


## Жора

Сдаётся мне, разговор зашёл немного не туда. Какая, на самом деле, разница, можно ли опознать "Джамбо" по внешнему виду, светятся у него иллюминаторы или нет. Да хоть весь его лампочками увешать, как ёлку на новый год. А заодно напихать внутрь мегатонн эдак несколько. Или ещё какой гадости. Паранойя? Ничуть. Если кто помнит, после сорок пятого года едва ли не до конца восьмидесятых на Дальнем востоке шла только что не война. Спросите тех, кто там служил в это время. Далее. Граница, как это ни банально, и впрямь у любой уважающей себя страны должна быть на замке. Безопасность нашей страны и наших граждан ПВО СССР обеспечила тогда в полной мере, никто из них не пострадал. А вот за жизни несчастных, оказавшихся тогда на борту 747-го, ответственность должен нести в первую очередь командир воздушного судна, во вторую - диспетчер, позволивший ему улететь, как бы это помягче выразиться...
И ещё. Все, надеюсь, помнят, чем закончился полёт вполне гражданских "Боингов" над Нью-Йорком 11 сентября 2001 года?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сдаётся мне, разговор зашёл немного не туда. Какая, на самом деле, разница, можно ли опознать "Джамбо" по внешнему виду, светятся у него иллюминаторы или нет. Да хоть весь его лампочками увешать, как ёлку на новый год. А заодно напихать внутрь мегатонн эдак несколько. Или ещё какой гадости. Паранойя? Ничуть. Если кто помнит, после сорок пятого года едва ли не до конца восьмидесятых на Дальнем востоке шла только что не война. Спросите тех, кто там служил в это время. Далее. Граница, как это ни банально, и впрямь у любой уважающей себя страны должна быть на замке. Безопасность нашей страны и наших граждан ПВО СССР обеспечила тогда в полной мере, никто из них не пострадал.


- Ну что Вы, Жора, такое говорите? Несколько мегатонн из США в СССР проще и быстрее доставить на ракете Титан-2. А гражданский самолёт, сдуру влетевший в воздушное пространство СССР, должен был быть, по существующим документам СССР опознан и посажен при необходимости. Или отправлен восвояси. - Посмотрите, наконец, что должен был делать Осипович, таблицы в самом низу:
http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm 
Недавно, кстати, был инцидент: самолёт из Пекина в Москву, через Казахстан, вылетел с несогласованной с ПВО заявкой. Представьте, Жора, что Вы - в таком самолёте. И Вас, *по Вашим же критериям*, доблестные росийские ПВО распыляют в труху, при помощи С-300...  :roll: *Вы как, не против?* А вдруг бы у Вас там ампулы с птичьим гриппом?! 



> А вот за жизни несчастных, оказавшихся тогда на борту 747-го, ответственность должен нести в первую очередь командир воздушного судна


- Да, командир совершил ошибку. Роковую. Переключатель не довернул на треть. "Человеческий фактор", называется, однако. :evil: 



> ... во вторую - диспетчер, позволивший ему улететь, как бы это помягче выразиться...


- Вот тут Вы глубоко ошибаетесь - диспечеры ни со стороны США,  ни с Японии самолёт на всём пути следования контролировать не могли - радогоризонт, потому что, Земля, потому что, круглая и радиооволны не пропускает насквозь.... Это опять функция экипажа. Лопухнулись они ещё раз.



> И ещё. Все, надеюсь, помнят, чем закончился полёт вполне гражданских "Боингов" над Нью-Йорком 11 сентября 2001 года?


- Давайте сейчас, на всякий случай, уничтожать все Боинги! А ведь в самолёте может и связь отказать, и электрооборудование, и курсовые системы и ещё масса других вещей!
*Вы сами-то как - только по земле передвигаетесь?* :twisted:

----------


## Anonymous

Разрешите высказать свои мысли по теме ветки.
С позиций стороннего наблюдателя судить легко –погубили столько жизней!
1. Вспомним обстановку того времени. Враг известен, сам не раз взлетая из ДЗ. В те времена на севере ГДР было до 6 подъемов в день, были случаи замены летчиков после 4 вылетов. И каждый нормальный летчик в каждом вылете мечтал о встрече с противником, для чего учили! Было несколько реальных встреч, с боевыми самолетами над нейтральными водами и «заблудившимися» туристами над сушей, но до применения оружия дело не доходило, правда была разработана инструкция по «сдуванию легкой авиации»,  не желающей принуждаться к посадке. Поэтому, после приказа на уничтожение,  особых раздумий на было.
2. По поводу принятия решения. В приказах того времени это была компетенция командующего округа, командир мог принять решение только при отсутствии связи при явном нападении. Принять решение тоже не просто. На земле «по испорченному телефону» понять, что на самом деле творится в воздухе очень сложно. Отсюда запаздывание и цейтнот.  
3. С американо-корейской стороны  была явно подготовленная акция, так что 90% греха за погибших на них. Заблудиться конечно можно, но не так, и не такими совпадениями.
4. Сбивать небоевые самолеты - нарушители было нельзя, СССР подписал конвенцию, и ее положения были закреплены в Приказе МО по организации боевого дежурства по ПВО.
Но и пропускать  неопознанную цель тоже нельзя. 
Но, как в условиях цейтнота и ночью опознать самолет и как его принудить к посадке, если он гражданский и когда там знают, что вроде сбивать не должны.
5. На счет предупредительной стрельбы. Эффективность ее ночью  без трассирующих снарядов нулевая., и даже с ними, на дальности несколько км очень сомнительна, (23 мм снаряды были бза - бронебойно-зажигательные и офз –осколочно-фугасно-зажигательные без трассеров,  и трассирующие бзт и офзт) У нас обычно была постоянная зарядка 25% трассирующих.   После случая с Боингом 747 вышел приказ об обязательном включении в боезапас дежурящих самолетов трассирующих снарядов. Но и если бы предупреждение и было обнаружено, то не факт, что последовала бы реакция на посадку – до нейтральных вод оставались считанные мили, к тому же экипаж явно знал, куда и зачем летит.  
Все это в сумме и определило печальный итог. 
По поводу МиГ-23. В Колобжеге полоса на берегу, после взлета с западным курсом через минуту в акурат над морем!
По поводу полета Ту-22 Моздок - Ружаны - Мачулищи (Моздок-Мары-2). Израиль не цепляли, обошлись одним Ираном, обнаружили , что солнце взошло на западе и были загнаны на Мары-2

----------


## juky-puky

> Но, как в условиях цейтнота и ночью опознать самолет и как его принудить к посадке, если он гражданский и когда там знают, что вроде сбивать не должны.


- Очень просто: *подойти к кабине слева-чуть спереди-чуть выше.*  Метров на 200. *И помигать АНО и фарами с неравными интервалами.* 
Как предписывают руководящие документы.
Это способен сделать ночью самый херовый военный лётчик второго класса.

----------


## Anonymous

Сразу виден большой опыт перехватов и групповых полетов ночью.
1. Время на сближение с дальности 8 км, торможение, пристраивание, опознавание.
200 м это как определить ночью, ну АНО,  мигалка, а по какому размеру мерить? 
2. Срыв захвата РП
3. Время на занятие позиции для стрельбы, отствание (вираж), повторный РЛ поиск и захват, Дмин около 1.5 км.  
Команда уничтожить получена на дальности около 4 км. Стрельбы из пушек очевидно не было.
Летчик не второго класса, 3500 часов на истребителях, 585 боевых вылетов

----------


## Nazar

> Это способен сделать ночью самый херовый военный лётчик второго класса.


Разрешите спросить ГУРУ ,кто по вашему есть летчик второго класса,?


Нижайше благодарны

----------


## juky-puky

> Сразу виден большой опыт перехватов и групповых полетов ночью.
> 1. Время на сближение с дальности 8 км, торможение, пристраивание, опознавание.
> 200 м это как определить ночью, ну АНО,  мигалка, а по какому размеру мерить? 
> 2. Срыв захвата РП
> 3. Время на занятие позиции для стрельбы, отствание (вираж), повторный РЛ поиск и захват, Дмин около 1.5 км.  
> Команда уничтожить получена на дальности около 4 км. Стрельбы из пушек очевидно не было.
> Летчик не второго класса, 3500 часов на истребителях, 585 боевых вылетов


- И Ваше резюме? Все действия, означенные в документах, выполнять не обязательно? Потому как имеется и дефицит времени, и не известно - как же ночью определить примерно расстояние, с точностью +/- 100 метров, и т.д.?
Лётчики такие забавные пошли... :evil:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Лётчики такие забавные пошли... :evil:


Ваш оппонент имеет 3500 часов налета на истребителях. 585 боевых вылетов. Это Вас очень забавляет? Вероятно у Вас гораздо больше опыта, что позволяет Вам так снисходительно отмахиваться от его мнения? Интересно бы узнать  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> Это способен сделать ночью самый херовый военный лётчик второго класса.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Разрешите спросить ГУРУ ,кто по вашему есть летчик второго класса,?


- Это бывший лётчик 3-его класса, налетавший установленную норму часов, выполнивший предусмотренные упражнения КБП, сдавший соответствующие зачёты, получивший требуемые допуски и отлетавший предписанные проверки. 



> Нижайше благодарны


- Не стоит благодарности, когда можно у папы спросить... :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Лётчики такие забавные пошли... :evil:
> 
> 
> Ваш оппонент имеет 3500 часов налета на истребителях. 585 боевых вылетов. Это Вас очень забавляет?


- Меня именно это и забавлянет, что человек с таким опытом, прочитав тему, поставив себя на место тех лётчиков (самолёт находился в зоне отвественности около часа!) начинает рассказывать про дефицит времени, про то, что можно палить по неопознаной цели, - а то вдруг она уйдёт? Начинает сомневаться - может ли он, способен ли он вообще определить расстояние, на которое следует приблизиться к самолёту-нарушителю...
Меня это забавляет. Потому, что лётчик с таким налётом и опытом всего этого говорить не должен.
*Либо он просто занимается демагогией.*
*Вы документ читали? Международный документ. Написанный для лётчиков. Всё, что там расписано - посильно любому среднеподготовленному лётчику.* Если бы Осипович выполнил требования этого документа, Советский Союз не тыкали бы все следующие десятилетия мордой в говно.



> Вероятно у Вас гораздо больше опыта, что позволяет Вам так снисходительно отмахиваться от его мнения? Интересно бы узнать  :lol:


- От подобного мнения? Обязательно нужно отмахиваться.  Оно несерьёзно, мягко говоря... *Поговорите с другими лётчиками - наверняка у Вас есть знакомые.*

----------


## Д.Срибный

А меня забавляет Ваша непоколебимая уверенность в своей правоте и Ваш апломб  :lol: 
В чьей зоне ответственности около часа находился боинг? Сколько по времени продолжался визуальный контакт Осиповича с нарушителем? На какой дистанции от границы Осипович вошел в контакт с целью и сколько у него было времени на выполнение всех действий, предписанных инструкциями?

И все же, скажите пожалуйста, на каких самолетах Вы летали? Судя по Вашей манере, Вы должны быть не менее летчика-снайпера :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

А вот кстати, любителям посыпать голову пеплом вопрос: почему вы не вспоминаете, как в июле 88-го года американский крейсер Vincennes сбил иранский пассажирский Боинг и тогда погибло 290 человек? Выполнил ли капитан крейсера все действия, предписанные инструкциями и "тыкали ли США все следующие десятилетия мордой в говно", как изящно выразился товарищ juky-puky?

----------


## juky-puky

> А меня забавляет Ваша непоколебимая уверенность в своей правоте и Ваш апломб  :lol:


- Меня удручает Ваше категорическое нежелание (или неумение) проанализировать простейший, но очень важный документ, детально расписывающий и предписывающий ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ действия лётчику-перхватчику. *Вы хоть на один раз его прочли?*



> В чьей зоне ответственности около часа находился боинг?


- В советской.



> Сколько по времени продолжался визуальный контакт Осиповича с нарушителем?


*Визуальный контакт с целью продолжался ~25 минут! (6:00-6:25)*
Забавно: я три раза даю Вам ссылку, где расписан по минутам хронометраж всего этого действа, Вы её хоть раз прочли? :roll: 
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml
В *4 часа 51 минуту* по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час. В наблюдательном пункте люди в мундирах отмечают, что "цель 6065" прямым курсом идет к "цели 6064". Они предполагают, что это самолет-заправщик "Боинг-707", направляющийся к RС-135. По мнению военных, он должен дозаправить в воздухе "цель 6064". 

Каково же было удивление. когда в *5 часов 46 минут* "цель 6065" вновь появилась на экране радара: курс все, тот же, высота 9000 метров, скорость 800 км/ч. Нарушитель находится сейчас над Камчаткой. Хуже того: четыре перехватчика умчались не в ту сторону, а поднимать с земли другие - слишком поздно. В это время чужой самолет грохочет в небе, пересекая нашпигованный военными базами полуостров. В 6 часов 06 минут перехватчики, с почти опустевшими баками вынуждены повернуть назад. В 6.10 пришелец, отклонившийся от курса уже на 425 километров, покидает советское воздушное пространство и удаляется в сторону Охотского моря. 

В *5 часов 23  минуты* капитан по фамилии Кутепов докладывает своему начальнику майору Костенко: "У нас вот что: неопознанная цель, без электронных, опознавательных знаков, .идет курсом 240 градусов, где-то над Охотским морем. Самолет пролетел над Елизово, сейчас над морем, движется почти прямо на нас. Я посмотрел карту, надо проверить маршруты нашей дальней авиации. Летает там кто-то из дальней авиации или нет? Может, это кто-то из наших?". Майор на другом конце провода вяло обещает позвонить на станцию гражданского контроля, хотя сомневается. что "там вообще кто-нибудь есть". 

В *5 часов 27 минут* генерал Корнуков узнает по телефону о нарушении границы: "Товарищ генерал, извините, что я вас бужу, но у нас ноль-ноль" (боевая тревога). Начальник всех подразделений ПВО Сахалина спешно натягивает мундир; отныне он возглавляет операцию. 

5.29. Подтверждение станции воздушного наблюдения: "Наших самолетов в этой зоне нет!". 

*5.36.* Боевая тревога для всех ПВО на Сахалине. На военной базе "Сокол" истребители номер 805 и 121 готовы к старту. Самолет Осиповича - под номером 805.  истребитель Су-15 майора Осиповича уже катится к взлетной полосе. 

*5.42.* Су-15, вооруженный 23-миллиметровой пушкой и двумя ракетами "воздух - воздух" Р-98 "Анаб", под громовые раскаты исчезает в пелене облаков. Благодаря трем подвесным бакам под самолетом он может оставаться в воздухе около 60 минут, за которые он должен подняться на девять километров, найти неопознанную цель, возможно, вступить с ней в бой и в конце концов. несмотря на критические погодные условия, вернуться на базу. В эту минуту Осиповичу известно лишь, что "цель 6065" находится где-то над Охотским морем. 

*5.45.* "Цель 6065" в первый раз появляется на экранах радиолокационной станции на Сахалине. Диспетчер присваивает ей код "91" - опознавательный знак военного самолета. Гражданская воздушная трасса пролегает 500 километрами южнее; никто не может предположить, что речь может идти о пассажирском лайнере. 

5.46. Взлетает второй перехватчик, "МиГ-23", превосходящий Су-15 в скорости и огневой мощи. 

5.48. Осипович получает первое указание с земли: "805, это "Депутат": вижу вас на экране локатора, удаление 75". Диспетчер на земле видит на своем экране как "цель 6065", так и перехватчик и пытается точными наводками приблизить Осиповича к нарушителю. 

5.52. "Два летчика только что высланы на перехват,- докладывает капитан Солодков входящему в командный пункт "Сокола" генералу.- Мы не знаем, что происходит. Он летит прямо на остров, в Терпение. Выглядит как-то сомнительно, не верю, чтобы враг был так глуп. Может, это кто-то из наших?" 

5.54. Взлетает еще один перехватчик, а два истребителя готовятся к взлету на своих базах. 

*5.58.* Генерал Корнуков вызывает командующих базами "Сокол" и "Смирных" по телефону: "Нарушитель пересек государственную границу в районе Камчатки. Если он войдет в наш район и снова нарушит государственную границу, уничтожить цель! Это реальная цель! Я жду применения оружия, действуйте с полным осознанием ситуации! Отдайте приказ Осиповичу преследовать и опознать цель. Держите его на расстоянии, гарантирующем нанесение непосредственного удара". 

*"805-й. цель прямо по курсу, удаление 55".* Осипович уже израсходовал примерно треть запаса горючего, когда различил в 15 километрах впереди справа на ночном небе неясную точку. Су-15 закладывает вираж и встает позади "цели 6065", чуть левее - из опасения, что неизвестный может иметь хвостовые пушки.

*"805, вижу цель на высоте 10 000 метров", - докладывает на землю майор Осипович.* *По вспышкам навигационных огней он сразу понял, что перед ним - огромный реактивный самолет.*  Потом он вспомнит, что первой его мыслью было: "Это наш транспортный самолет. Проверка боеготовности войск ПВО". Однако делиться своими соображениями с землей он не стал. 

*6 часов 03 минуты.* Пилоты с рейса 015 "Кориэн Эйрлайнз" выходят на связь с капитаном Чоном, чтобы в дружеской беседе развеять скуку: "Что поделываете?". 

*6 часов 03 минуты.* Пилот Су-15 получает приказ: "805, готовность радаров!". 

"Докладывает 805: есть готовность радаров!". 

До сих пор Осипович видел на экране бортового локатора два мерцающих зеленым светом полукруга, показывающих радиолокационное излучение. Сейчас, когда бортовой радар приведен в состояние готовности, оба полукруга сомкнулись, окружив отметку, вспыхнувшую оранжевым цветом. Из безликой точки на экране она превратилась в цель, которую следует взять на прицел. 

С земли поступает новый приказ: "Цель стратегическая. При нарушении границы - уничтожить. Навести системы вооружения". Под крыльями Су-15 находятся две ракеты, бортовая электронная система наводит их на, цель. Теперь истребитель-перехватчик - это заряженное, оружие со снятым предохранителем. *6 часов 05 минут.* Другой истребитель, "МиГ-23", чуть позади Осиповича ложится на тот же курс. 

*6.07*. "Сколько?" - спрашивают с земли.
"Три тонны", - отвечает Осипович. Имеется в виду количество горючего, которым он распола-гает на тот момент. 

*6.08.* Генерал Корнуков по-прежнему не сомневается, что перед ним вражеский самолет. "Истребитель видит цель?" - спрашивает он лейтенанта, который с земли ведет самолеты на сближение с неизвестным. 

 В этот момент Осипович запрашивает диспетчера, не следует ли ему снова поставить системы вооружения на предохранитель. "Да, отключите их пока", -отвечают ему с земли. 

*6 часов 10 минут.* "805, можете вы определить тип самолета?" - спрашивает диспетчер. 

"Не совсем, - передает на землю Осипович, - он летит с мигающими огнями" (весьма странное поведение для самолета, выполняющего секретное задание). *6 часов 11 минут.* "805, настроить радары! ". Майор Осипович, которого тем временем отнесло на 80 километров от "цели 6065", опять делает рывок вперед. Теперь его радары работают с повышенной точностью. С земли снова запрашивают: "805, видите цель?". 

*"Вижу ее и глазами, и на экране радара",* - отвечает, Осипович. Приказ: сбросить запасные баки с горючим, которые содержат еще 500 литров керосина, с ними Су-15 летит слишком медленно. Теперь истребитель стал гораздо маневренней, но топлива хватит лишь на 30 минут полета. 

*6 часов 11 минут.* "Я слышал, У нас в аэропорту теперь есть пункт обмена валюты", - в кабине пилотов Рейса 007 живо обсуждается, где в Сеуле можно по наиболее выгодному курсу обменять доллары. 

*6 часов 12 минут*. "До вас еще не дошло? - говорит генерал Корнуков диспетчеру "Сокола". - Я сказал, подведите его на 4 - 5 километров к цели, пусть определит тип самолета. Вы соображаете или нет - держать готовый к стрельбе истребитель на расстоянии 10 километров!? Отдавайте приказ!". 

*6.13. "805, запросить цель!"* Наземная станция приказывает включить идентификатор "друг - враг" - передатчик, излучающий на определенной частоте код, на который среагируют только "свои" военные самолеты. 

"Цель 6065" на этот сигнал не реагирует. "Навести системы вооружения!"- приказывают с земли. 

*"Системы вооружения наведены",* - спокойно, почти отстраненно отвечает майор Осипович. 

"Нет ответа? Все ясно, - подытоживает на командном пункте генерал Корнуков. - Приготовиться к стрельбе. Цель на Расстоянии 45-50 километров от государственной границы. Я отдам приказ Осиповичу через две минуты, даже меньше; через полторы минуты я прикажу открыть огонь". 

"805, говорит "Депутат": будьте готовы к стрельбе". 

*"Вас понял, - отвечает Осипович. - Я должен включить форсаж". Чтобы стрелять, он хочет подойти к цели ближе, хотя это требует больших затрат горючего.* 

В этот момент Корнуков докладывает по телефону своему начальству о развитии событий и сообщает, что отдан приказ об огневой готовности. Его собеседник - генерал Иван Моисеевич Каменский, командующий погранвойсками Дальневосточного военного округа. 

Каменский приказывает ждать: "Сперва выясните, что это за объект. Может, это какой-то гражданский самолет или еще Бог знает что". 

*6 часов 15 минут.* Второй пилот рейса 007 связывается с диспетчерами в Токио и просит разрешения перейти на уровень 350 - на высоту 10670 метров. "Хотите на три - пять - ноль?" - переспрашивает Токио. 

"Да. Сейчас мы летим на три - три - ноль". 

*6 часов 16 минут.* "Боинг-747" пересекает незримую линию вокруг Советского Союза и попадает в воздушно пространство над островом Сахалин. Маршрут R 20 проходит в 610 километрах к югу. Если бы "Боинг" продолжал следовать тем же курсом, он примерно через 10 мин достиг бы западного берега Сахалина и опять оказался бы в международном воздушном пространстве. 

На командном пункте базы "Сокол" творится что-то невообразимое. Неизвестный нарушил воздушную границу СССР и теперь в любой момент может быть сбит. С другой стороны, ведет он себя очень странно - никто никогда ничего подобного не видел. "Возможно, это пассажирский самолет, - говорит один из офицеров, - нужно предпринять все возможное, чтобы это выяснить". 

Генерал Корнуков в ставке командования тоже начинает нервничать: "У врага горят навигационные огни?! Он все-таки хочет выяснить, действительно ли нарушитель пересек границу, не включая огней. Плохая связь местной военной базой не поднимает ему настроения. 

"Товарищ генерал, никак не могу разобрать, что вы сказали", - смущенно лепечет офицер на другом конце провода. В конце концов вопрос генерала все же понят. 

Для Осиповича это означает множество новых, противоречащих друг другу приказов. С нацеленными ракетами и быстро пустеющими топливными баками он мчится за неизвестным самолетом, который как раз пролетает почти над его военной базой, - а на земле как будто и не собираются ничего предпринимать. "Горят ли у самолета навигационные огни?" - запрашивают его. 

*В 6 часов 17 минут* следует приказ: "805, цель нарушила государственную границу. уничтожить цель!". 

*6.18.* До западной границы Сахалина южнокорейскому лайнеру остается лететь еще 570 секунд. Осипович вновь видит его огни: на конце правого крыла вспыхнул зеленый огонек, слева - красный, а сзади, на кормовом плавнике, - еще один, белый. "Навигационные огни горят. Сигнальные огни горят", - передает на землю "805 

*6.19.* Генерал Корнуков понимает, что нарушитель ведет себя странно. Можно ли себе представить, чтобы вражеский самолет столь уверенно продвигался вглубь воздушного пространства Советского Союза, к тому же по прямой, будто специально облегчая преследование, да еще весь в огнях, как новогодняя елка? Может быть, удастся заставить "цель 6065" сесть на аэродроме базы "Сокол? Генерал принимает решение: пусть истребитель Осиповича покажет загадочному нарушителю путь к строго засекреченной военной базе. 

*"805, ненадолго включите свои огни, - приказывает земля. - Заставьте его сесть на наш аэродром".* 

"Есть". - отвечает Осипович. До международного воздушного пространства нарушителю остается 510 секунд полета. И тут узкая тень, *летящая в 8 километрах позади него и немного ниже*, на несколько секунд включает огни: белый, зеленый и красный. Никакой реакции. 

*Земля передает новый приказ генерала: "Произвести предупредительные выстрелы из пушки". "Нужно подойти поближе, - отвечает Осипович.* - Придется отключить радиолокационное наблюдение цели". Он намерен произвести выстрелы как можно ближе к самолету. Су-15 быстро сокращает расстояние, по-прежнему держась несколько ниже неизвестного лайнера. 

Осипович нажимает на кнопку "пуск". Несколькими залпами бортовая пушка выпускает около 200 снарядов, которые обгоняют "цель 6065". Вообще-то, согласно инструкции войск ПВО, каждый четвертый - пятый снаряд должен оставлять за собой светящийся след: на ночном небе он будет заметен не хуже, чем сигнальная Ракета. В действительности же пушка Су-15 заряжена только боевыми снарядами, которые, если не считать вспышки на выходе из самого орудия, остаются почти невидимыми. 

*В это самое время японские диспетчеры дают рейсу 007 разрешение подняться на уровень 350 и далее следовать в этом воздушном коридоре. Второй пилот подтверждает, что 007 немедленно приступает к смене воздушного коридора.* 

*6 часов 22 минуты.* Второй пилот сообщает токийским диспетчерам, что рейс 007 занял воздушный коридор 350. Это было последнее разборчивое сообщение с "Боинга". Корейский лайнер как раз набирает высоту, когда в нескольких километрах позади него вспыхивает и гаснет множество оранжевых огоньков. *Однако никто из экипажа их не заметил.* До западной оконечности Сахалина остается лететь еще 330 секунд. 

Для майора Осиповича это секунды полной неопределенности. Его товарищ на "Миге-23" тоже пристроился в хвост нарушителю на расстоянии 25 километров. Он не двусмысленно дает диспетчерам понять, что готов к атаке и, если пилот Су-15 стрелять откажется или же у него кончится горючее, сумеет сбить неизвестный самолет. Но Осипович не допускает и мысли о том, чтобы дать нарушителю уйти. "Иду на сближение!" - сообщает он. Неизвестный теперь летит медленнее: набирая высоту, он несколько теряет скорость. *"Я подошел к нему на расстояние примерно 2 километра.* У него мигают огни", - сообщает Осипович через несколько секунд. 

"Цель снижается"? - интересуется диспетчер. Цель? Нет. По-прежнему следует на высоте 10000 метров", - отвечает 805. И тут корейский лайнер вдруг поднимается примерно на 660 метров вверх. 

"Цель снижает скорость". И через пару секунд Осипович смущенно добавляет: "Я проскочил мимо него. Он не уменьшил вовремя тягу на своем Су-15 и промчался чуть ниже потерявшего скорость лайнера. Опасная позиция, учитывая, что в неизвестном подозревают врага: теперь майор Осипович находится уже не в положении охотника, он сам стал преследуемым. А на базе "Сокол" в это время царит полная неразбериха. Диспетчер, очевидно, не оценив возникшую ситуацию, отдает приказ "805, прибавьте скорость". 

"Прибавляю скорость", - вторит ему Осипович. 

"Вы сказали, цель увеличила скорость?" - уточняет диспетчер. 

"Снизила!" - сердится пилот. 

"Что у вас там за шум?! Прекратить безобразие на командном пункте! - кричит генерал Корнуков. - *Повторяю боевую задачу: огонь ракетами! Огонь по цели 6065! Уничтожить цель! "* 

"805, открыть огонь по цели!" - приказывают с земли. 

Осипович в ярости. "Раньше надо было думать! - огрызается он. - Куда мне стрелять? Я впереди цели!" "Вас понял. По возможности занять огневую позицию". 

"Придется пропустить цель вперед", - Осипович уменьшает тягу и позволяет лайнеру себя обогнать. "Доложите позицию!" -требует диспетчер. 

"Позицию? Сейчас цель слева. Угол примерно 70 градусов", - отвечает Осипович. 

*6 часов 23 минуты.* Для того чтобы сбить "цель 6065", в распоряжении пилота остается примерно 270 секунд. 

"Что?! Он еще не стрелял, цель все еще летит?" - возмущается один из диспетчеров. 

В разговор встревает метеоролог:"Начинается рассвет. Как говорится, ты увидишь горы, горы на востоке". "805, попытайтесь уничтожить цель из пушки", - звучит приказ к началу атаки. Су-15 медленно приближается к сектору позади лайнера, откуда удобно стрелять. Но для пушки истребителя это расстояние слишком велико, да и видимость по-прежнему остается плохой. 

"Мне удалось сдать назад; попробую ракетами", - отвечает Осипович. Земля дает краткое подтверждение. 

*6 часов 24 минуты.* Остается 200 секунд. "К черту! Сколько ему нужно времени, чтобы занять огневую позицию?! - кричит генерал Корнуков. - Форсаж! Пусть "МиГ-23" подойдет ближе! Пока вы теряете время, цель просто-напросто улетит!" 

"805, приблизиться к цели и уничтожить!" - повторяет приказ диспетчер. "Вас понял. Радар нацелен", - отвечает Осипович. Он спокоен: жертву наконец удается взять на мушку. 

"805, вы приближаетесь к цели?" 

"Подхожу ближе, держу цель на мушке, Расстояние восемь километров". *6 часов 25 минут.* Остается всего 150 секунд. "Форсаж!" - приказывает диспетчер. И снова. еще настойчивей: 

"805, форсаж!". 

"Уже включен", - спокойно докладывает Осипович. 

в *6 часов 25 минут 31 секунду* над застывшим в ожидании рассвета Сахалином звучит команда: "Огонь!". Осипович нажимает кнопку "пуск", и от истребителя отделяются две ракеты R-98, которые нес под крыльями Су-15.




> На какой дистанции от границы Осипович вошел в контакт с целью и сколько у него было времени на выполнение всех действий, предписанных инструкциями?


- Всё в тексте. Прочтите, наконец.




> И все же, скажите пожалуйста, на каких самолетах Вы летали? Судя по Вашей манере, Вы должны быть не менее летчика-снайпера :-)


- На По-2.

----------


## Д.Срибный

ОК, читаем хронометраж внимательно :-)

5.58. Первый визуальный контакт с целью. Су-15 на удалении 15 км от цели.

6.11. Су-15 оказался в 80 км от цели.

6.12. Генерал Корнуков *ругает диспетчера, за то что тот держит перехватчик в 10 км от цели*.

6.13. Цель в 50 км от гос.границы. Это примерно 3 минуты полета.

6.16. Цель пересекла границу СССР. Цитата _Для Осиповича это означает множество новых, противоречащих друг другу приказов. С нацеленными ракетами и быстро пустеющими топливными баками он мчится за неизвестным самолетом, который как раз пролетает почти над его военной базой, - а на земле как будто и не собираются ничего предпринимать._ 

6.19. Корнуков приказывает Осиповичу включить огни. До выхода боинга из воздушного пр-ва СССР остается 570 секунд. Удаление до цели 8 км.

6.22. Боинг внезапно снижает скорость и Су-15 проскакивает вперед. 
Вот тут у меня вопрос. Вы утверждаете, что пилоты Боинга не видели Осиповича. Тогда зачем посреди маршрута Боинг вдруг выпускает закрылки и резко гасит скорость (до 350 км/ч)? Межде тем, это стандартный маневр для срыва сопровождения.
Далее. Цитата _А на базе "Сокол" в это время царит полная неразбериха. Диспетчер, очевидно, не оценив возникшую ситуацию, отдает приказ "805, прибавьте скорость"._ 
Осипович получает приказ сбить цель. До выхода цели из территории СССР остается 270 секунд.

6.25. До выхода цели из простраства СССР 150 секунд. Осипович пускает ракеты.


Прочитав это, я могу сделать вывод, что виноват кто угодно, но не летчик. В условиях неразберихи на земле, в условиях малого времени на принятие решения летчик действовал четко и выполнил поставленную ему задачу.

----------


## Артём

Дмитрий, будьте точнее :). С чего вы взяли, что пилоты 747-го выпустили закрылки ;)? И откуда цифра 350 :)? 

Кстати, о пенянии :) juky на недостаточную "самостоятельность" Осиповича: он же летчик ПВО, а не истребитель в чистом виде. В СССР, насколько я понимаю, разница между характером подготовки и тактикой действия этих летчиков была принципиальной. ПВОшники изначально готовились для работы в тесном контакте и по указаниям с земли и, стало быть, были куда менее готовы/способны к проявлению собственной инициативы в ходе выполнения задания. Перехват по наведению с земли - это же не маневренный бой, где вся надежда только на собственную голову.

----------


## Жора

> - Ну что Вы, Жора, такое говорите? Несколько мегатонн из США в СССР проще и быстрее доставить на ракете Титан-2. А гражданский самолёт, сдуру влетевший в воздушное пространство СССР, должен был быть, по существующим документам СССР опознан и посажен при необходимости. Или отправлен восвояси. - Посмотрите, наконец, что должен был делать Осипович, таблицы в самом низу:
> http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm 
> Недавно, кстати, был инцидент: самолёт из Пекина в Москву, через Казахстан, вылетел с несогласованной с ПВО заявкой. Представьте, Жора, что Вы - в таком самолёте. И Вас, *по Вашим же критериям*, доблестные росийские ПВО распыляют в труху, при помощи С-300...  :roll: *Вы как, не против?* А вдруг бы у Вас там ампулы с птичьим гриппом?! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 А вот за жизни несчастных, оказавшихся тогда на борту 747-го, ответственность должен нести в первую очередь командир воздушного судна
> ...


По порядку:
1. Любой желающий доставить пару мегатонн на территорию СССР автоматически получил бы адекватный ответ  - сотню-другую боеголовок прямо на своё ранчо; 
2. Биологическое оружие проще доставить в кармане и потом распылить его в людном месте;
3. Самолёт был не из Пекина, а из Ханоя, с ним всё было намного проще, т.к. не были согласованы только формальности, а что это такое, наши знали;
4. Шанс получить на голову упавший с крыши кирпич имеет каждый, в этом отчёт я себе отдаю прекрасно. Есть целая куча куда менее экзотических способов расстаться с жизнью, чем быть сбитым в самолёте-нарушителе чьей-нибудь границы. 
Теперь по существу.
Как и любая история, имеющая отношение к обороне, данный случай имеет две хронологии (принципиально). Первая - то, что произошло на самом деле. Вторая (их может быть несколько) - изложение фактов для общественного употребления. 
Что конкретно произошло на самом деле, кто какие приказы отдавал, и.т.д., лично я не знаю. Сам в событиях не участвовал, доступа к документации об этом происшествии не имею,  да и не нужен он мне, своих дел хватает. Думаю, то же самое можно сказать и про большинство остальных участников дискуссии. Остаётся руководствоваться версией для общественного употребления. Мне больше нравится советская - я в этой стране родился и вырос.Кроме того, можно анализировать факты, которые признают все и пытаться делать из них выводы.  Таких фактов не так много:
1. Нашу границу нарушили;
2. Нарушителя сбили.
Вот, собственно, и всё.
Если кому-то больше нравится вариант, изобретённый в недрах пропагандистского ведомства МО США - это его право. Но не надо его выдавать за абсолютную истину.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий, будьте точнее :). С чего вы взяли, что пилоты 747-го выпустили закрылки ;)? И откуда цифра 350 :)?


http://www.airforce.ru/history/kal007/chapter_16.htm




> Осипович продолжает:
> 
>     Я просигнализировал огнями, но вместо того, чтобы подчиниться и приготовиться к посадке, другой самолет попытался стряхнуть меня с хвоста, сбросив скорость. Этот самолет замедлил скорость до 350 км в час (217 миль в час). Мой самолет не мог лететь со скоростью меньше 400 км в час (248 миль в час) без срыва воздушного потока, что означает, что я должен был догнать его снова. Мы были неподалеку от границы и для того, чтобы остановить его, я должен был зайти ему в хвост снова, что дало бы ему время уйти. Я оказался прямо над нарушителем.
> 
>     Я резко спикировал и повернул вправо, в результат чего оказался в 5 км сзади и в 2000 метрах ниже нарушителя. Я включил форсаж и потянул ручку управления немного на себя, до тех пор пока мой радарный прицел не захватил цель. Когда я оказался рядом с другим самолетом, у меня появился хороший шанс его рассмотреть. Он выглядел больше по размерам, чем Ил-76, но силуэт напоминал мне Ту-16.

----------


## juky-puky

> 6.22. Боинг внезапно снижает скорость и Су-15 проскакивает вперед. 
> Вот тут у меня вопрос. Вы утверждаете, что пилоты Боинга не видели Осиповича. Тогда зачем посреди маршрута Боинг вдруг выпускает закрылки и резко гасит скорость (до 350 км/ч)? Межде тем, это стандартный маневр для срыва сопровождения.


- Борис Ельцин, Президент РФ, спустя 10 лет после происшествия, лично передал записи переговоров экипажа и записи бортовых самописцев западным представителям. *Откуда Вы взяли уменьшение скорости Боинга до 350 км/час? Где это зарегистрировано?*




> Далее. Цитата _А на базе "Сокол" в это время царит полная неразбериха. Диспетчер, очевидно, не оценив возникшую ситуацию, отдает приказ "805, прибавьте скорость"._ 
> Осипович получает приказ сбить цель. До выхода цели из территории СССР остается 270 секунд.
> 
> 6.25. До выхода цели из простраства СССР 150 секунд. Осипович пускает ракеты.
> 
> Прочитав это, я могу сделать вывод, что виноват кто угодно, но не летчик.


- Неправильный ответ. Правильный ответ - виноват _не только_ лётчик.
В условиях неразберихи на земле, отсутствие чёткого руководства лётчик обязан был руководствоваться тем документом, что я Вам представил и который Вы, вероятно, так до сих пор и не удосужились прочесть.
Там чётко и ясно расписано: ЧТО ЛЁТЧИК ДОЛЖЕН СДЕЛАТЬ: КУДА ПОДОЙТИ, КАК ВСТАТЬ, КАКИЕ СИГНАЛЫ ПОДАТЬ САМОЛЁТУ-НАРУШИТЕЛЮ ДНЁМ, КАКИЕ (ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНО) - НОЧЬЮ. 



> В условиях неразберихи на земле, в условиях малого времени на принятие решения летчик действовал четко и выполнил поставленную ему задачу.


- В условиях действительно происходившей неразберихи на земле, в условиях, когда с момента первого визуального контакта до пуска ракет *прошло 25 минут - огромное время!* Лётчик должен был проявить инициативу и ВЫПОЛНИТЬ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ДОКУМЕНТОВ, ЕМУ ПЕРДПИСАННЫХ.
*Документы эти написаны кровью, документы эти написаны не зря, и если тупой мудак-генерал, с похмелья и в диком стрессе забыл об их существовании, то спокойный и выдержанный лётчик обязан был помнить о том, что от него требуется и выполнить то, что эти документы предписывают. Тогда бы он был молодец. И спас бы и того мудака-генерала (впоследствии ставшего главкомом ВВС) и Министра Обороны, и Генерального секретаря ЦК КПСС, и светлый и чистый образ Советского Союза.*
*Я Вам в десятый раз предлагаю их прочесть. Таблички с действиями - в самом низу  ссылки.*

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Дмитрий, будьте точнее :). С чего вы взяли, что пилоты 747-го выпустили закрылки ;)? И откуда цифра 350 :)?
> 
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/kal007/chapter_16.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Это "фуфло гнать" Осипович мог в первые 10 лет, до того, как Ельцин передал записи параметров полёта и записи переговорв экипажа корейцам. Осипович мог бы ещё и добавить, что его из М-16 с того самолёта обстреляли и т.д.  :evil:

----------


## Д.Срибный

1. Про снижение скорости Боингом говорится во всех описаниях инцидента, включая и то, которое Вы мне все время тычете.

Вот, к примеру, западные источники: As was normal late in a flight, the airliner pilot called Tokyo control (while still out of direct radar range) and requested clearance to a slightly higher, more efficient cruising altitude. The airliner's natural slowing as it made this small change caused the pursuing interceptor to overshoot the plane, which convinced the Soviet pilot that the intruder had suddenly seen him and was taking evasive action. 
Т.е. сразу после мигания и стрельбы Боинг поменял эшелон и снизил скорость. Естественно, что Осипович трактовал это как то, что экипаж заметил его сигналы.

2. Летчик ПВО работает только под управлением пункта наведения. Особенно в таком случае, когда речь идет о применении оружия по нарушителю. Инициатива при этом не допускается. Если Вы об этом не знаете, то это Ваша проблема.

3. Вам замечание за употребление ненормативной лексики.

----------


## juky-puky

> 1. Про снижение скорости Боингом говорится во всех описаниях инцидента, включая и то, которое Вы мне все время тычете.


- Боинг _несколько_ потерял скорость в наборе заданной высоты. Переход на новый эшелон был выполнен по команде ЗЦ Японии. Никакого "умышленного стряхивания с хвоста" Осиповича не было. Это фантазии Осиповича. Для того, чтобы можно было Осиповича "стряхивать", Осипович должен был каким-то образом обнаружить для экипажа Боинга своё существование. ОН ЭТОГО НЕ СДЕЛАЛ. Поэтому экипаж о его существовании не знал и "стряхивать" его не мог. :twisted: 
Ещё раз повторяю: *Осипович мог рассказывать всё, что угодно, до того момента, как пленки, спустя 10 лет после происшествия, были переданы корейцам. Потом - уже нет.*



> 2. Летчик ПВО работает только под управлением пункта наведения. Особенно в таком случае, когда речь идет о применении оружия по нарушителю. Инициатива при этом не допускается. Если Вы об этом не знаете, то это Ваша проблема.


- *Вы отриицаете наличие руководящих документов?!* :twisted: Особенно в случае, когда положено кого-то уничтожать? 
Вы просто юморист, в таком случае. *Осипович обязан был напомнить расчёту КП, о том, что он должен сделать - подойти к кабине лайнера и установить с ними контакт посредством световой сигнализации.*   И расчёт КП с ним бы согласился! И генерал Корнуков бы с ним согласился. И все те люди его бы потом во все места, все следующие 20 лет, целовали. :roll: 



> 3. Вам замечание за употребление ненормативной лексики.


- Я не употребляю ненормативной лексики. Только литературную.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот, к примеру, западные источники: As was normal late in a flight, the airliner pilot called Tokyo control (while still out of direct radar range) and requested clearance to a slightly higher, more efficient cruising altitude. The airliner's natural slowing as it made this small change caused the pursuing interceptor to overshoot the plane, which convinced the Soviet pilot that the intruder had suddenly seen him and was taking evasive action. 
> Т.е. сразу после мигания и стрельбы Боинг поменял эшелон и снизил скорость. Естественно, что Осипович трактовал это как то, что экипаж заметил его сигналы.


- Каким годом это исследование датировано?

----------


## Артём

"В 06:22:02 RC-135 резко замедлил скорость, в надежде избавиться от преследователя. Советский пилот позднее сказал в интервью московской телестанции, что это был маневр, обычный для RC-135. Самолет, полностью выпустив закрылки, потерял скорость так резко, что истребитель, который не может лететь так же медленно, проносится мимо. В то время как истребитель маневрирует, чтобы снова зайти сзади на цель, RC-135 направляется к границе международного воздушного пространства."

Дмитрий, вы цитируете текст, где масса НЕДОКАЗАННЫХ сведений представлется в виде фактов. В частности, самолет прямо и упорно именутеся RC-135 (значит, было визуальное опознание, все-таки? Интересно, кем?). А куча домыслов вроде "выпустив закрылки" запутывает все до неприличия. Или выпуск закрылков зафиксирован регистраторами параметров полета 747-го? Источник??

----------


## Д.Срибный

А достоверных источников в этом деле вообще не существует. Вернее, скорее всего они существуют, но они засекречены. Сколько там в США срок сохранения режима секретности? 50 лет вроде? Вот может лет через 30 появятся достоверные источники в печати.
Пока же меня никто не убедит, что опубликованные западные исследования, где всю вину валят на СССР более достоверны, чем рассказы Осиповича.

Пока же мне показалась интересной оценка ЦРУ этого инцидента.

http://www.cia.gov/csi/monograph/col...tm#HEADING1-12




> The local Soviet air defense commander appears to have made a serious but honest mistake. The situation in the region was not normal; his forces had been on high alert and in a state of anxiety following incursions by US aircraft during the spring 1983 Pacific Fleet exercise recounted above. A Soviet demarche contended that US planes had flown some 32 kilometers (20 miles) into Soviet airspace and remained there for up to 20 minutes during several overflights.80 As a result, the Soviet air defense command was put on alert for the rest of the spring and summer--and possibly longer--and some senior officers were transferred, reprimanded, or dismissed.81
> 
> The KAL 007 incident was not only a tragedy; it also touched off a dangerous episode in US-Soviet relations, which already had been exacerbated by the war scare. As Dobrynin put it, both sides "went slightly crazy." For Washington, the incident seemed to express all that was wrong with the Soviet system and to vindicate the administration's critique of the Soviet system. For Moscow, the episode seemed to encapsulate and reinforce the Soviets' worst case assumptions about US policy for several reasons:
> 
>     * President Reagan was quick to seize on the shootdown to broadly indict the Soviet system and its leaders. Andropov, notwithstanding whatever he actually may have believed about Soviet responsibility, was forced onto the defensive and evidently felt compelled to justify the USSR's actions at all costs.
> 
>     *   The US follow-on campaign at the UN and in other channels to embarrass and isolate the USSR in the international community undoubtedly contributed to Moscow's penchant to see an anti-Soviet plot.82 In the Soviet view, a campaign of this scope and magnitude that just happened to dovetail with the Reagan administration's moral critique of the USSR must have been more than simply a chance opportunity seized by Washington in the heat of the moment.83
> 
>     *   President Reagan's decision to use the KAL 007 shootdown to persuade Congress to support his requests for increased defense spending and the new MX missile pointed in the same direction, in Moscow's view. Given the Soviets' predilection for conspiracy theorizing, it was not farfetched that they would see a US design behind the combination of circumstances.
> ...


Т.е. ЦРУ говорит, что командование ПВО допустило ошибки, но эти ошибки не преднамеренные, а явившиеся следствием общей напряженной обстановки на Дальнем Востоке.

Там же, кстати, я нашел и внятную карту полета КАЛ007

----------


## juky-puky

> А достоверных источников в этом деле вообще не существует. Вернее, скорее всего они существуют, но они засекречены.


- А записи переговоров и записи аппаратуры регистрации параметров полёта? :twisted:  А записи переговоров летчиков-перехватчиков и наземных КП, под чьм управлением они находились?  :twisted: А записи переговоров экипажей Боингов и наземных центров руководства полётами? :twisted: 
Это всё *недостоверные источники*? :evil: 




> Сколько там в США срок сохранения режима секретности? 50 лет вроде? Вот может лет через 30 появятся достоверные источники в печати.
> Пока же меня никто не убедит, что опубликованные западные исследования, где всю вину валят на СССР более достоверны, чем рассказы Осиповича.


- Предположим на секунду, что вся эта акция была спланирована - ЦРУ, АНБ, ещё какими-то злонамеренными силами в США. Пусть этот Боинг предварительно побывал на некоей секретной базе в США, где его в течение трёх дней напичкивали самой совершнной аппартаурой радио и фоторазведки. Пусть его лётчики были тщательно проинструктированы высшими начальниками ЦРУ. Предположим.
И вот этот самолёт, напичканый сов.секретной аппаратурой, с проинструктированным экипажем, нагло и намеренно прёт,  направляясь прямо на Камчатку.
Тогда как бы было прекрасно и замечательно, если бы, когда, за 1 час 35 минут до того, как самолёт был сбит: 
В *4 часа 51 минуту* по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час. В наблюдательном пункте люди в мундирах отмечают, что "цель 6065" прямым курсом идет к "цели 6064". Они предполагают, что это самолет-заправщик "Боинг-707", направляющийся к RС-135. По мнению военных, он должен дозаправить в воздухе "цель 6064".
- Если бы к нему были бы отправлены перехватчики, которые бы, *выполнив все предписанные действия*, его бы привели на аэродром Петропавловска-Камчатского, там бы его досмотрели, вражескую разведаппратуру извлекли, собрали бы корреспондентов со всего света, и Андропов натыкал бы Рейгана мордой в говно: "Вот они, происки империализма! Смотрите, граждане планеты Земля, кто тут у нас войну поджигает!" 
А что вместо этого?! Неужели этот дебильный вариант, который только и смогли осуществить за полтора часа (!) ПВО Дальнего Востока - он самый лучший?!




> Пока же мне показалась интересной оценка ЦРУ этого инцидента.
> ЦРУ говорит, что командование ПВО допустило ошибки, но эти ошибки не преднамеренные, а явившиеся следствием общей напряженной обстановки на Дальнем Востоке.


- Нет таких дураков на свете, которые делают *преднамеренные ошибки*.  Ошибки делают по некомпетентности, недоученности, непродуманности, неподготовленности, безотвественности и низкого морально-психологического состояния личного состава.
Но ни один идиот не делает ошибок преднамернных... :roll: 



> Там же, кстати, я нашел и внятную карту полета КАЛ007
> http://www.cia.gov/csi/monograph/coldwar/pg20.gif


- И чем же "невнятной" Вам показалась карта, опубликованная в газете "Комсомольская правда", что я представил на с.1, совершенно идентичная этой? :twisted: 
http://dv.kp.ru/2004/10/08/doc37514/

----------


## Д.Срибный

Записи переговоров легко можно подделать или сфабриковать. Истории известны такие примеры.
Опять-таки, небезызвестный всем нам Мишель Брюн проанализировав все доступные записи пришел к выводу, что над Сахалином вообще шло воздушное сражение.
Это к вопросу о достоверности и надежности записей, как данных для анализа.
Ну и уж конечно, Вы наверное считаете Комсомольскую правду надежной и достоверное информацией :lol:  Хотя соглашусь с Вами в том, что ЦРУ, как источник информации ничуть не лучше :lol: :lol: 

Да, конечно, если бы посадить Боинг, неважно с пассажирами ли или с разведывательной аппаратурой, было бы намного лучше, чем валить его.
Но так получилось, что над Камчаткой его упустили, а над Сахалином уже не было времени принуждать его к посадке. 

Еще раз прошу сравнить этот инцидент со случаем, когда американский крейсер сбил иранский пассажирский лайнер и погибло 290 человек!
В чем разница? В нашем случае Боинг летел над территорией СССР более часа, не реагировал ни на радио ни на другие сигналы. Во втором случае американцы сбили Боинг летевший в международном пространстве.
В первом случае СССР был осужден международным сообществом и многие из нас до сих пор не могут успокоиться, продолжая проклинать кровавый советский режим. Во втором случае никто и глазом не моргнул! Это же оплот демократии сбил каких-то иранцев, им можно!

Да, в случае с КАЛ007 были допущены ошибки. Но помимо субъективных ошибок, были и ошибки вынужденные, к которым нас подтолкнули действия американцев и бездействие корейского экипажа.
Осипович был вынужден сбить Боинг, ему не оставалось ничего другого.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот, кстати, из Вашей же комсомолки эксперт пишет:




> Виктор ТИМОШКИН, эксперт по безопасности полетов:
> 
>     - Радиообмен взят из акта ИКАО - Международной организации гражданской авиации, которая провела собственное расследование этого происшествия. Очевидно, что расследователями не была использована масса возможностей и упущено колоссальное время.
> 
>     Поведение погибшего южнокорейского экипажа, к сожалению, для его коллег и родных, мягко говоря, не соответствует ситуации. За эти последние полчаса полета, что записал "черный ящик", не было сказано ни единого слова о контроле местоположения самолета, который можно осуществить несколькими способами. И прежде всего локатором, который был перед их лицами. Можно было увидеть, что перед тобой очень характерный остров Сахалин. Экипаж, видим мы, вел себя совершенно неадекватно. Ибо даже мало-мальски обученный навигации экипаж не мог так ошибиться и так отклониться от курса. Кстати, другой "черный ящик", который фиксирует параметры полета, четко записал, что самолет сразу после взлета лег на неправильный курс, с отклонением. И когда он пролетал над Аляской, он уже уклонялся от курса километров на 100. И это, конечно, видели американские ПВО. И не промолвили об этом ни слова. *Американская сторона также не смогла представить ИКАО акты проводки "Боинга", потому что они оказались уничтоженными.* И второе - японские службы управления воздушным движением в течение этих 30 минут вполне имели возможность скомандовать экипажу "Боинга" развернуться строго влево. Или предупредить русских: "Русские, корейский самолет уклоняется в вашу сторону, не сбивайте его".


Весьма характерно... А виноват во всем летчик Осипович и пьяный генерал, так, товарищ пилот По-2?

----------


## Viggen

Здравствуйте!

В Персидском Заливе шла война, и за год до этого Иранцы убили 37 американцев. На Дальнем Востоке просто была напряженность, причем в тот год меньше по сравнению с 70-ми. Крейсер имел семь минут с момента взлета Аэробуса до пуска ракет, при этом не имея никакой возможности визуально идентифицровать цель. При этом американцы давно признали, что имело место грубое превышение служебных полномочий капитаном крейсера.
На Камчатке ПВО, при наличии визуального контакта, не удосужилось даже для себя определить, что там за самолет. А размах крыла у Боинга 747-200 на 15-20 метров больше, чем у RC-135. 
Летчик не виновен, а виновно командование.

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## juky-puky

> Записи переговоров легко можно подделать или сфабриковать. Истории известны такие примеры.


- Дмитрий, Вы всё больше и больше удивляете: записи переговоров в Боинге, выходит, сфабрикованы советской стороной?? Поскольку они 10 лет в Советском Союзе/России хранились! :twisted: 



> Опять-таки, небезызвестный всем нам Мишель Брюн проанализировав все доступные записи пришел к выводу, что над Сахалином вообще шло воздушное сражение.


- Извините, посмотрите на карту: всё траектория полёта Боинга на высоте 9000м и выше, над Сахалином просматривается с территории Японии, где постоянно ведётся съёмка экранов диспетчерских РЛС + текущее время. Многих РЛС, чьи показания можно сопоставить. Поэтому появление ещё каких-то ЛА в том районе было бы обязательно зафиксировано. А Брюн - возможно он из тех, что пишут о летающих тарелках, зелёных человечках и пр. Но скороее всего просто сделать "бабки" на сенсации... Таких писателей много. 



> Это к вопросу о достоверности и надежности записей, как данных для анализа. Ну и уж конечно, Вы наверное считаете Комсомольскую правду надежной и достоверное информацией :lol:  Хотя соглашусь с Вами в том, что ЦРУ, как источник информации ничуть не лучше :lol: :lol:


- А что, разве тогда СССР предлагал другой вариант маршрута Боинга? Сколько поню, он всегда был таким...



> Да, конечно, если бы посадить Боинг, неважно с пассажирами ли или с разведывательной аппаратурой, было бы намного лучше, чем валить его.


- О!



> Но так получилось, что над Камчаткой его упустили


- Правильно, его упустили. Хотя времени его не упускать, было до чёртовой матери... 



> а над Сахалином уже не было времени принуждать его к посадке.


- С Вами что-то странное периодически происходит: пару постов назад мы выяснили, что у Осиповича было 25 минут времени, после установления визуального контакта с целью, чтобы догнать её, пристроится и установленным порядком войти с ней в контакт. 
И Вы снова начинаете НЕ БЫЛО ВРЕМЕНИ. Если бы Осипович Определил, что это гражданский лайнер, сообщеил бы это на КП - так неужели же ему бы дали команду самолёт сбивать?! Никто и никогда в жизни!
То есть: его не пришлось бы садить. И его не пришлось сбивать. Просто потом, правительство СССР, направило бы возмущённую ноту правительству Кореи. Правительство Кореи бы кланялось и извинялось. И тем инцидент был бы исчерпан.
*Если бы должностные лица (и Осипович) выполнили свои обязнности.*

----------


## Д.Срибный

Из других ЛА в том районе в то же время крутился разведчик RC-135. Странное совпадение... Как раз там где проходит маршрут нарушителя и наше ПВО на пике активности - там совершенно случайно летает самолет радиоэлектронной разведки.

Из хронометража видно, что из 25 минут контакта с целью большую часть времени диспетчер держал Осиповича на удалении более чем 10 км, остальное время Осипович потратил на маневрирование. Вероятно он мог бы подойти вплотную, но это уже было бы за пределами СССР. 

А давайте, составьте свой список виноватых в катастрофе? Интересно поглядеть. Похоже у вас виноваты только наши - и все. Остальные участники - невинные жертвы. Например американцы уничтожили записи проводки Боинга, но Вы это вообще пропускаете мимо ушей. Это не укладывается в Вашу концепцию. Зато Вы с удовольствием вцепляетесь в мою фразу о том, что записи могут быть подделаны. Да, я допускаю, что наши записи могли быть подкорректированы. Я также допускаю, что и американские и корейские записи могли быть обработаны.

Я пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что исходя из сложившийся обстановки и данных, которые имело наше командование и сам летчик, у них не было сомнений, что они сбивают американский разведывательный самолет.
Но, видимо, все впустую.
Пожалуй, я на этом остановлюсь, потрачу время с большей пользой сверстав очередные рассказы истребителя для сайта.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> - Какие Вы коварные вопросы задаёте! Да ничего не мешало ему выпустить закрылки, при необходимости. И совершенно непонятно, почему он сбросил подвесные баки - догнать идущий на 1000 км/ч лайнер он запросто мог и с баками...


Во-первых, баки он сбросить не мог ввиду их отсутствия. На их месте висели УПК-23-250. А сбрасывать последние в данной ситуации, согласитесь, не очень разумно. Да и по шапке на земле надают по самое не балуйся.
Во-вторых, выпуск механизации на приборной скорости 400 чреват выдиранием всей этой механизации с корнями и крыльями. Или, в лучшем случае, ее заклиниванием. По любому, сесть бы самолет после этого вряд ли смог. Хотя, обычно все же стоит защита от дурака, не позволяющая выпустить механизацию на скорости, на которой это делать нельзя. Думаю, что на Су-15ТМ такая тоже есть (раз уж на более ранних МиГ-21 была). Так что, не мог Осипович в той ситуации воспользоваться механизацией.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> *Вы отриицаете наличие руководящих документов?!* :twisted: Особенно в случае, когда положено кого-то уничтожать? 
> Вы просто юморист, в таком случае. *Осипович обязан был напомнить расчёту КП, о том, что он должен сделать - подойти к кабине лайнера и установить с ними контакт посредством световой сигнализации.*   И расчёт КП с ним бы согласился!


Уважаемый, если раньше всем было видно, что Вы вряд ли имеете близкое отношение к авиации, то теперь всем стало ясно, что Вы так же далеки и от армии. И странно, что Вы, постоянно аппелируя к различным Уставам и нормативам, не знаете такой прописной уставной истины, как то, что приказы не обсуждаются. Военнослужащий получив приказ (особенно боевой приказ), обязан его выполнить. И лишь после выполнения он имеет право его обжаловать у своего или вышестоящего командира.
Посему, единственным, что мог бы получить Осипович, если бы начал препираться с КП по правовым вопросам и международным нормам и упустил бы "Боинг", было бы обвинение в измене Родине и неисполнении боевого приказа. Даже, если бы все потом узнали, что это был не разведчик, а заблудившийся пассажирский лайнер. В лучшем случае Осипович вылетел бы после этого из армии. В худшем - пошел бы за решетку лет на 7-10.
Только не нужно, пожалуйста, перевирая здравый смысл, писать мне в ответ на это сообщение, что Осипович, выполнил преступный приказ, спасая собственную шкуру. Осипович действовал в строгом соответствии с Присягой и Уставом. А именно они, а не некие международные правовые нормы являются основополагающими факторами для любого военнослужащего, независимо от рода войск и государственной принадлежности.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> В Персидском Заливе шла война,


И в ней, видимо, участвовали США?




> и за год до этого Иранцы убили 37 американцев.


Это про чуть было не утопленный фрегат "Старк"? Так его иракцы жахнули, а не иранцы. Или "все они на одно лицо"?




> На Дальнем Востоке просто была напряженность, причем в тот год меньше по сравнению с 70-ми.


Дааааааа???? А вот все источники говорят обратное. Последние полгода перед инциндетом там чуть ли не война шла. Постоянные пролеты разведчиков вдоль границы с заскоками в наше пространство. А незадолго до инциндента палубная авиация США вообще провела учебную атаку на советсткий аэродром. Расположенный, к слову, на нашей территории. Командир полка тогда был снят с должности. Но на вопрос: "Почему не поднял самолеты на перехват", отвечал: "Не захотел начинать третью мировую войну". Вот такая там была в тот год обстановка, а не более спокойная, чем в 70-е... Вы не забыли, что пришедший к власти Рейган постановил целью своего правления изжить со свету "империю зла"? Его подчиненные с завидным энтузиазмом воплощали это в жизнь.  




> Крейсер имел семь минут с момента взлета Аэробуса до пуска ракет, при этом не имея никакой возможности визуально идентифицровать цель.


При этом ответчик цели вполне внятно вещал, что это гражданский лайнер. Но капитан крейсера решил не принимать это во внимание.




> При этом американцы давно признали, что имело место грубое превышение служебных полномочий капитаном крейсера.


Не думаю, что они сделали бы тоже самое, если бы дело пррисходило в тер. водах США.




> На Камчатке ПВО, при наличии визуального контакта, не удосужилось даже для себя определить, что там за самолет. А размах крыла у Боинга 747-200 на 15-20 метров больше, чем у RC-135


.

Установите себе любой современный авиасимулятор (например тот же Lock On), сделайте ночную миссию и попробуйте в ней с расстояния в несколько км визуально отличить, например, Ил-76 от КС-135.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что исходя из сложившийся обстановки и данных, которые имело наше командование и сам летчик, у них не было сомнений, что они сбивают американский разведывательный самолет.
> Но, видимо, все впустую.


- *...И чтобы в этом убедиться (или разубедиться) всего-то надо было в течение этих полутора (!) часов дать команду, как положено по их же руководящим документам, просто подойти к этому самолёту и убедиться: он американский разведывательный самолёт или ещё хрень какая-то?*

Если бы генерала Корнукова в нормальном государстве после этого происшествия допрашивал нормальный следователь нормальной прокуратуры, то самый первый вопрос, который ему задали, был бы: "Почему Вы не дали команду лётчику подойти к самолёту нарушителю, *как это положено по документам*?" 
Идиотический ответ: "Я был убеждён, что это вражеский разведчик!" - никем и никогда не был бы принят. 
Эту же команду должен был бы дать и руководитель полётов. 
И если бы сам лётчик предложил подойти и посмотреть, ему никто бы не стал слова против говорить.
*Главный виновник - генерал Корнуков.*

----------


## juky-puky

> Во-вторых, выпуск механизации на приборной скорости 400 чреват выдиранием всей этой механизации с корнями и крыльями. Или, в лучшем случае, ее заклиниванием. По любому, сесть бы самолет после этого вряд ли смог.


- Ну, это Вы просто вздор несёте. Потому, что одно из двух: или Су-15 может лететь на скорости по прибору 400 км/час, или, если на этой скорости он уже начинает "сыпаться",  то выпуск закрылков на малые углы (никто не говорит о выпуске закрылков полностью!) совершенно безвреден для конструкции самолёта. 
Вы просто полный и абсолютный невежа в этом.

----------


## juky-puky

> Посему, единственным, что мог бы получить Осипович, если бы начал препираться с КП по правовым вопросам и международным нормам и упустил бы "Боинг", было бы обвинение в измене Родине и неисполнении боевого приказа. Даже, если бы все потом узнали, что это был не разведчик, а заблудившийся пассажирский лайнер. В лучшем случае Осипович вылетел бы после этого из армии. В худшем - пошел бы за решетку лет на 7-10.


Осиповичу не надо было перепираться.
Осиповичу не надо было обсуждать команды КП.
Осиповичу надо было предложить РП подойти к самолёту, к кабине и установить с ним контакт. 
То есть выполнить положенные ему действия. 
Если бы после этого некий Антон Цюпка, на том КП сидящий с мирофоном в руках, сказал бы Осиповичу: "Я запрещаю Вам подходить к самолёту, оставайтесь на своём месте, в 8-10 километрах сзади!" - Всё, никаких претензий к Осиповичу никто никогда бы не смог предъявить. *Ему запретили выполнить правильные действия.* Когда в дальнейшем ему бы приказали сбить самолёт и он бы его сбил - опять на нём бы не было абсолютно никакой вины: *он выполнял приказ, а правильные действия до по опознанию цели этого ему были запрещены.*
Разница понятна?

----------


## Viggen

А: И в ней, видимо, участвовали США? Это про чуть было не утопленный фрегат "Старк"? Так его иракцы жахнули, а не иранцы. Или "все они на одно лицо"?

Во время войны танкеров американцы очень активно участвовали. Она кончилась в декабре 86-го, но американцы были готовы к ее возобновлению в любой момент. И от иранцев они ожидали атаки на свои корабли еще больше, чем от иракцев.

А: Дааааааа???? А вот все источники говорят обратное. Последние полгода перед инциндетом там чуть ли не война шла. Постоянные пролеты разведчиков вдоль границы с заскоками в наше пространство. А незадолго до инциндента палубная авиация США вообще провела учебную атаку на советсткий аэродром. Расположенный, к слову, на нашей территории. Командир полка тогда был снят с должности. Но на вопрос: "Почему не поднял самолеты на перехват", отвечал: "Не захотел начинать третью мировую войну". Вот такая там была в тот год обстановка, а не более спокойная, чем в 70-е... Вы не забыли, что пришедший к власти Рейган постановил целью своего правления изжить со свету "империю зла"? Его подчиненные с завидным энтузиазмом воплощали это в жизнь.

Я был там в семидесятые, и там сотнями в пиковые дни носились американцы и советские перехватчики. В 80-ые такого почти не было. И "учебную атаку" никак нельзя приравнять к смерти 37-ми человек. А про Рейгана - просто треп, никак кардинальных изменений в поведении США на Дальнем Востоке не произошло.

А: При этом ответчик цели вполне внятно вещал, что это гражданский лайнер. Но капитан крейсера решил не принимать это во внимание.

Нет, из-за неправильного обращения с запросчиком свой-чужой цель была классифицирована как военный самолет.

А: Не думаю, что они сделали бы тоже самое, если бы дело пррисходило в тер. водах США. 

В территориальных водах США они бы не стали стрелять. У них в Заливе были совсем другие ROE, именно из-за танкерной войны и атаки на Stark.

А: Установите себе любой современный авиасимулятор..

Я это делал в жизни с расстояния в 5-4 км неоднократно. Ил-76 некорректный пример, так как Боинг на 13 метров шире его и на 14 длиннее, а Осипович не был все время строго позади Боинга.

С уважением, Viggen

----------


## Kasatka

Заявление

тов. жуки-пуки, небесный вы наш тихоход =)

А не соблаговолит ли любезный джин дать нам почитать правила полетов воздушных судов и порядка их перехвата, действующие на момент перехвата Осиповичем Б-747, т.е. на 1.09.1983 года, а не Белорусские от 1 июня 2004 года (http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm), да еще и которые специально в самом начале говорят:
"2. Не    применять    Основные  правила  полетов  в   воздушном
пространстве  СССР, введенные в действие приказом главнокомандующего военно-воздушными силами от 3 июля 1985 г. № 161."

Это позволит нам сделать правильный вывод о том, что должен был сделать Осипович *в тот день* по нормативным документам, а не то, что должен делать пилот-перехватчик ВВС ПВО Белоруссии с 1.06.2004 года. 

К сожаленью в противном случае, я считаю, что ваши ссылки на этот "нормативный документ" должны быть вычеркнуты из протокола данного судебного заседания, как неотносящиеся к времени расследуемого происшествия.

Прошу учесть, что ссылка на приказ ГК ВВС от 3.07.*1985* также не будет рассмотрена нами как устанавливающая порядок действий м-ра Осиповича на 1.09.*1983* г.

Спасибо вам заранее. Вы очень помогли мировому сообществу в расследовании истинных причин этой трагедии и нахождении правильных виновных.

Касатка

П.С. есть подозрение, что приказ ГК ВВС от 3.07.1985, во многом был основан на анализе причин сбития Боинга.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Сообщение от Антон Цюпка
> 
>  Во-вторых, выпуск механизации на приборной скорости 400 чреват выдиранием всей этой механизации с корнями и крыльями. Или, в лучшем случае, ее заклиниванием. По любому, сесть бы самолет после этого вряд ли смог.
> 
> 
> - Ну, это Вы просто вздор несёте. Потому, что одно из двух: или Су-15 может лететь на скорости по прибору 400 км/час, или, если на этой скорости он уже начинает "сыпаться",  то выпуск закрылков на малые углы (никто не говорит о выпуске закрылков полностью!) совершенно безвреден для конструкции самолёта. 
> Вы просто полный и абсолютный невежа в этом.


Понимаете, гуру, в чем дело... У истребителей того периода обычно было два положения механизации: взлетное и посадочное. Угол отклонения закрылков в первом случае составлял порядка 8-15 градусов, во втором - порядка 15-25. Никаких других "малых углов" конструкцией не предусмотрено. Убираются закрылки после взлета достаточно быстро, при истинной скорости 280 - 350 км/ч (зависит от скорости отрыва и эволютивной скорости конкретного самолета). Например, на МиГ-21 стоял ограничитель, препятствующий выпуску механизации при скорости свыше 320 км/ч. Соответственно, и убиралась она на меньших скоростях. Введено ограничение было именно исходя из соображений прочности конструкции механизации, мощности бустеров и т.п.
Думаю, что раз Вы такой подкованный в вопросах авиации специалист, то просчитать величину хотя бы скоростного напора на высоте порядка 200 метров и истинной скорости 300 км/ч, Вы сможете. Так же, как и просчитать таковую для высоты полета "Боинга" и приборной скорости 400. Соотношения между истинной и приборной скоростью, если Вы их забыли, в инете найти можно.
После этого примите во внимание, что современные высокоманевренные истребители типа Су-27 или Ф-15 строятся с запасом прочности 30%. Машины класса того же Су-15ТМ проектировались с запасом  порядка 20%, т.к. не были предназначены для ведения маневренного боя. 
Если разница между полученными значениями скоростного напора уложится в "вилку" 20%, я признаю, что я невежа. :-) И что механизация осталась бы невредимой. Правда, на наличие на борту автоматики, препятствующей выпуску механизации на такой скорости, результаты Ваших расчетов все равно не повлияют.

PS. В качестве саморекламы. Ваш покорный слуга и по совместительству полный и абсолютный невежа в вопросах авиационной техники имел неосторожность получить образование по специальности "Динамика и управление полетом" и поработать по ней в ОКБ Сухого. Попутно к нему еще "прилипла" ВУС "Техник самолета" (МиГ-21бис и МиГ-29). Поэтому, когда я пишу о каких-то, присущих технике, общих ограничениях, я обычно, в отличие от Вас, понимаю о чем идет речь, т.к. когда-то это было моей специальностью и работой. 
Как говорится, честь имею. :-)

----------


## Kasatka

Антон, будьте милосердны!
На По-2 нет закрылок, потому человек может и не знать про что-нить более сложное!

----------


## Артём

Товарисчи... вообще-то, механизация - это не только закрылки ;). Есть ли на Су-15 тормозные щитки? Или что-либо, что используется в их роли? Вот у них-то ограничения по скорости выпуска куда мягче должны быть...

----------


## Kasatka

конечно не только закрылки!  :? 

тем более что у Су-15ТМ аж 4 ТЩ!   :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я был там в семидесятые, и там сотнями в пиковые дни носились американцы и советские перехватчики. В 80-ые такого почти не было. И "учебную атаку" никак нельзя приравнять к смерти 37-ми человек. А про Рейгана - просто треп, никак кардинальных изменений в поведении США на Дальнем Востоке не произошло.


А вот что говорит ЦРУ в анализе обстановки накануне инцидента.




> The situation in the region was not normal; his forces had been on high alert and in a state of anxiety following incursions by US aircraft during the spring 1983 Pacific Fleet exercise recounted above. A Soviet demarche contended that US planes had flown some 32 kilometers (20 miles) into Soviet airspace and remained there for up to 20 minutes during several overflights.80 As a result, the Soviet air defense command was put on alert for the rest of the spring and summer--and possibly longer--and some senior officers were transferred, reprimanded, or dismissed.81


На всякий случай перевожу.
Ситуация в регионе была ненормальной. Советские войска находились в состоянии повышенной готовности и тревоги, вызванной вторжениями самолетов США в течение весенних учений Тихоокеанского флота США. В советской ноте протестовалось против пролетов американских самолетов, которые углублялись на территорию СССР до 32 км и оставались в советском воздушном пространстве до 20 минут. В результате ПВО СССР находилось в состоянии повышенной готовности всю весну и лето, а возможно и дольше. И некоторые из старших офицеров были переведены, наказаны или уволены.

Так что обстановка была нервозная и напряженная. И напряжение это создали наши заклятые друзья американцы.

----------


## juky-puky

> А не соблаговолит ли любезный джин дать нам почитать правила полетов воздушных судов и порядка их перехвата, действующие на момент перехвата Осиповичем Б-747, т.е. на 1.09.1983 года, а не Белорусские от 1 июня 2004 года (http://pravo.kulichki.ru/otrasl/tra/tra00042.htm), да еще и которые специально в самом начале говорят:
> "2. Не    применять    Основные  правила  полетов  в   воздушном
> пространстве  СССР, введенные в действие приказом главнокомандующего военно-воздушными силами от 3 июля 1985 г. № 161."
> 
> Это позволит нам сделать правильный вывод о том, что должен был сделать Осипович *в тот день* по нормативным документам, а не то, что должен делать пилот-перехватчик ВВС ПВО Белоруссии с 1.06.2004 года. 
> 
> К сожаленью в противном случае, я считаю, что ваши ссылки на этот "нормативный документ" должны быть вычеркнуты из протокола данного судебного заседания, как неотносящиеся к времени расследуемого происшествия.
> 
> Прошу учесть, что ссылка на приказ ГК ВВС от 3.07.*1985* также не будет рассмотрена нами как устанавливающая порядок действий м-ра Осиповича на 1.09.*1983* г.


- Вы совершенно напрасно думаете, почтенный Kasatka, что данные правила перехвата являются исключительно плодом глубоких размышлений белорусских товарищей, написанных ими с нуля, "с чистого листа". Товарищи скомпилировали соответствующие союзные положения глазом не моргнув. Поскольку я не являюсь главным архивариусом главного штаба ВВС РФ, то, естественно претставить ВАм во всей исторической динами документ точнёхонько относящийся в 1983 году не могу. 
Могу только обратить Ваше внимание, что все эти документы, правила и нормативы приведены к *международным нормам* и английский перехватчик над Вашим любимым Лондоном будет подавать самолёту-нарушителю примерно те же команды и выполнять те же действия, что описаны в приведённом белорусском документе.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Антон Цюпка
> 
> ...


- Было и есть масса самолётов, у которых нет фиксированных значений углов выпуска закрылков, их можно выпустить их на любой промежуточный угол, с контролем по указателю. Вы на 100% уверены, что на Су-15 именно два фиксированных положения закрылков? Даже если это и так, разумеется, *под малыми углами я, естественно, имел ввиду положение взлётное.* Это должно быть козе понятно, не только технику авиационному с инженерным образованием. Поэтому Ваши попытки придраться в этом месте - смехотворны. 



> Если разница между полученными значениями скоростного напора уложится в "вилку" 20%, я признаю, что я невежа. :-) И что механизация осталась бы невредимой.


- Если Вы полагаете, что на Су-15 нельзя выпускать закрылки на малые углы (если фиксированное положение - во взлётное положение) на приборной скорости 400 км/час - Вы, несомненно, невежа.
На самолёте с лучшей аэродинамикой, чем Су-15, на самолёте более летучем - МиГ-29 - закрылки на малые углы на скорости *400* выпускаются запросто. После чего можно выполнять полёт на меньшей скорости без риска срыва потока на крыле. Вот здесь:
http://stealthtiger.chat.ru/enc_avia_MiG29_doc8.html
Установить скорость *450-500* км/ч и на этой скорости выполнять дальнейший полет по кругу. На высоте 150-200 м ввести самолет в разворот с креном 35-45° и выполнить первый и второй развороты слитно. 

При выпуске шасси на табло "Экрана" появляется команда АРУ УСТАНОВИ ЛЕГКО, а в очереди - ЗАКРЫЛКИ ВЫПУСТИ. Команда АРУ УСТАНОВИ ЛЕГКО снимается после перехода штока АРУ на большое плечо (высвечивается табло АРУ ВЗЛЕТ-ПОСАДКА) на скорости около *400* км/ч. 

Выпустить закрылки - нажать кнопку выпуска закрылков и, не убирая руки со щитка закрылков, проконтролировать выход закрылков и отклоняемых носков по ИП. Момент перебалансировки при выпуске незначительный, легко парируется ручкой. 



> PS. В качестве саморекламы. Ваш покорный слуга и по совместительству полный и абсолютный невежа в вопросах авиационной техники имел неосторожность получить образование по специальности "Динамика и управление полетом" и поработать по ней в ОКБ Сухого. Попутно к нему еще "прилипла" ВУС "Техник самолета" (МиГ-21бис и МиГ-29). Поэтому, когда я пишу о каких-то, присущих технике, общих ограничениях, я обычно, в отличие от Вас, понимаю о чем идет речь, т.к. когда-то это было моей специальностью и работой.


- Поскольку Вы заявили, что выпуск на малые углы закрылков на Су-15 приведёт к неминуемым катастрофическим последствиям для конструкции самолёта, вывод однозначный - *понимаете, о чём идёт речь, Вы весьма плохо.*

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вас, похоже, ничем не прошибешь. Инструкция Белорусская  2004 г. - атлична! Вместо Су-15 - про МиГ-29 что-то нарыли - тож сойдет  :lol: 

Неутомимый Вы наш  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Kasatka

=) Тов. Жуки-пуки!

Спасибо за разъяснение!
Поскольку вы не смогли доказать наличие на 1.09.83 г. правил и порядка действия летчика-перехватчика при осуществлении перехвата в виде "белорусских правил" или каких-либо еще, то исходя из презумпции невиновности вина летчика Осиповича в несовершении им "правильных", установленных нормативными документами действий, недоказанна.

Я также уверен и в этом с вами согласен, что и английский и любой другой страны перехватчик будет *сегодня* действовать в соответствии с правилами существующими *сегодня*. Я уверен, что правила существовали и раньше, но уверен также что они в разное время были разные и действительно изменялись в результате анализа различных ситуаций на практике.

У Су-15ТМ было два положения закрылков - взлетное 15, посадочное - 25. На поздних с двигателем Р-13-300 и после установки системы УПС - удалось увеличить углы до - взлетное 25, посадочное - 45. Посадочная скорость упала до 240 км/ч

----------


## An-Z

> Забавно: я три раза даю Вам ссылку, где расписан по минутам хронометраж всего этого действа, Вы её хоть раз прочли?


Вы сами то её читали? Там бреда более чем много! Этому верить?? Чистая журнолажа.. 




> Су-15, вооруженный 23-миллиметровой пушкой и двумя ракетами "воздух - воздух" Р-98 "Анаб", под громовые раскаты исчезает в пелене облаков. Благодаря трем подвесным бакам под самолетом...


Вы похоже действительно на По-2 летали, если этот фрагмент так спокойно выдаёте.. Ну не мог в принципе Су-15 нести 3 ПТБ, а так же не мог нести ПТБ и УПК-23 одновременно.




> 805-й. цель прямо по курсу, удаление 55"..... Су-15 закладывает вираж и встает позади "цели 6065", чуть левее - из опасения, что неизвестный может иметь хвостовые пушки.


Ну ка быстренько напряглись и вспомнили, какой самолёт имеет кормовые пушки? А из "буржуйских"? 




> Пилот Су-15 получает приказ: "805, готовность радаров!". 
> 
> "Докладывает 805: есть готовность радаров!".


Кто ТАК  в советских ВВС разговаривает??




> До сих пор Осипович видел на экране бортового локатора два мерцающих зеленым светом полукруга, показывающих радиолокационное излучение. Сейчас, когда бортовой радар приведен в состояние готовности, оба полукруга сомкнулись, окружив отметку, вспыхнувшую оранжевым цветом. Из безликой точки на экране она превратилась в цель, которую следует взять на прицел. .


Это галимый БРЕД!




> "Сколько?" - спрашивают с земли.
> "Три тонны", - отвечает Осипович. Имеется в виду количество горючего, которым он распола-гает на тот момент. .


 :lol: Обычно таким вопросом дембеля достают  духов, juky-puky, если Вы ЛЕТАЛИ, скажите, каким вопросом уточняется наличие топлива на борту? Вообще описание радиобмена в это ссылке крайне нелепое. 




> "805, настроить радары! ". Майор Осипович, которого тем временем отнесло на 80 километров от "цели 6065", опять делает рывок вперед. Теперь его радары работают с повышенной точностью. С земли снова запрашивают: "805, видите цель?". .


Чего это его "отнесло"? Сдуло? "Настроить радары.." это что, радиола?
Шо за "повышенная точность"? И у него РАДАРЫ!  Получается такой красивый Су-15, 3 ПТБ, 2 Р-98, пушка и..радары..радары..




> Приказ: сбросить запасные баки с горючим, . .


 Их НЕ БЫЛО!




> "До вас еще не дошло? - говорит генерал Корнуков диспетчеру "Сокола". - Я сказал, подведите его на 4 - 5 километров к цели, пусть определит тип самолета. Вы соображаете или нет - держать готовый к стрельбе истребитель на расстоянии 10 километров!? Отдавайте приказ!".


Явная бредятина, с 4км типа не определить, а Р-98 пускать удобнее  с 10км..




> "Навести системы вооружения!"- приказывают с земли. 
> 
> *"Системы вооружения наведены",* - спокойно, почти отстраненно отвечает майор Осипович.


Чуть выше он это уже выполнял... но терминология..




> *"Вас понял, - отвечает Осипович. - Я должен включить форсаж". Чтобы стрелять, он хочет подойти к цели ближе, хотя это требует больших затрат горючего.*


Зачем?? Дистанция вполне подходящая для пуска ракет.




> В этот момент Корнуков докладывает по телефону своему начальству о развитии событий и сообщает, что отдан приказ об огневой готовности. Его собеседник - генерал Иван Моисеевич Каменский, командующий погранвойсками Дальневосточного военного округа. 
> Каменский приказывает ждать: "Сперва выясните, что это за объект. Может, это какой-то гражданский самолет или еще Бог знает что".


Это с чего войска ПВО стали подчинятся КГБ?

Фу..устал..как я и говорил выше, верить этой лабуде, себя не уважать..

----------


## juky-puky

> Поскольку вы не смогли доказать наличие на 1.09.83 г. правил и порядка действия летчика-перехватчика при осуществлении перехвата в виде "белорусских правил" или каких-либо еще, то исходя из презумпции невиновности вина летчика Осиповича в несовершении им "правильных", установленных нормативными документами действий, недоказанна.


- Здесь и сейчас - в этой теме, на этом форуме, - разумеется, нет.
Но Вы же не полагаете, что те, кто расследовал это происшествие по горячим следам, в сентябре 1983 года, как с советской, так и корейской, японской и американской сторон не имели правильного документа? 



> Я также уверен и в этом с вами согласен, что и английский и любой другой страны перехватчик будет *сегодня* действовать в соответствии с правилами существующими *сегодня*. Я уверен, что правила существовали и раньше, но уверен также что они в разное время были разные и действительно изменялись в результате анализа различных ситуаций на практике.


- Правила эти - МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЕ, поскольку советская сторона перехватывает самолёты, как правило, иностранные, и советский самолёт, если уж невзначай куда залетит - так это "за бугром". Поэтому не может и не должно в этом плане быть _разных_ правил, они все должны быть усреднены ИКАО, стандартизированы и унифицированы. Поэтому не может Советский Союз, а потом Россия менять их так, как вздумается очередному главкому ВВС, например, тому же Корнукову, когда он занимает эту должность. 
Надеюсь, тут сомнений нет?

Далее: *а что же там такого следовало бы поменять в этом месте?* В команде, подаваемой перехватчиком самолёту-нарушителю? Я вертел те фразы и так, и этак - они годились не только на 1983 год. Они подошли бы и в 1973-м, 63-м, 53-м, 43-м, 33-м... В 1923-м - проблематично - не на всех ещё самолётах фары были установлены... :twisted: 
Эти же самые команды подойдут и в 1993-м, и 2003-м, и в 2013-м... :twisted: 
Я не вижу причины их менять, до появления неких новых средств международной межсамолётной идентификации (которые так же могут вдруг отказать в неподходящий момент).
Поэтому формально Вы вроде и правы - у меня, здесь и сейчас нет тех документов. Но проверить это, при большом желании можно. И я полагаю, что шансы на то, что ничего не изменилось в той белорусской кальке по сравнению с советской 1983-го года - близки к 100%. Там н*е*чего менять в командах, а если менять - тогда надо менять всему авиационному миру...



> У Су-15ТМ было два положения закрылков - взлетное 15, посадочное - 25. На поздних с двигателем Р-13-300 и после установки системы УПС - удалось увеличить углы до - взлетное 25, посадочное - 45. Посадочная скорость упала до 240 км/ч


- Прекрасно! Два вопроса: был ли выпуск в эти два положения фиксированным именно на эти значения углов, или же возможны были последовательные отклонения на промежуточные углы? 
И второе: подскажите, пожалуйста, Антону Цюпке, максимальную скорость выпуска закрылков на Су-15. Поскольку он глубоко убеждён, что скорость по прибору 400 км/час в момент начала выпуска закрылков на нём неминуемо приведёт к аварии, а то и к катастрофе! :D

----------


## An-Z

2juky-puky: "Два вопроса: был ли выпуск в эти два положения фиксированным именно на эти значения углов, или же возможны были последовательные отклонения на промежуточные углы? 
И второе: подскажите, пожалуйста, Антону Цюпке, максимальную скорость выпуска закрылков на Су-15. Поскольку он глубоко убеждён, что скорость по прибору 400 км/час в момент начала выпуска закрылков на нём неминуемо приведёт к аварии, а то и к катастрофе! "
Был фиксированным, установка закрылка в промежуточные углы не предусматривался.
Максимальную скорость сейчас сказать не могу, но так как посадочная была в пределах 320-380км/ч, уверен, что на 400км\ч выпускать закрылки он мог.
И чего вы к этим закрылкам привязались, у самолёта много способов быстро погасить скорость..

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  Забавно: я три раза даю Вам ссылку, где расписан по минутам хронометраж всего этого действа, Вы её хоть раз прочли?
> 
> 
> Вы сами то её читали? Там бреда более чем много! Этому верить?? Чистая журнолажа..


- Это мог быть тройной перевод: с русского на английский, потом с английского на немецкий, потом с немецкого снова на русский. Что при этом должно произойти с терминологией - ежу понятно. На то нам и головы даны, что весь через них проходящий "базар" фильтровать.



> Су-15, вооруженный 23-миллиметровой пушкой и двумя ракетами "воздух - воздух" Р-98 "Анаб", под громовые раскаты исчезает в пелене облаков. Благодаря трем подвесным бакам под самолетом...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вы похоже действительно на По-2 летали, если этот фрагмент так спокойно выдаёте.. Ну не мог в принципе Су-15 нести 3 ПТБ, а так же не мог нести ПТБ и УПК-23 одновременно.


- Вы даже не представляете, насколько глубоко мне начхать на количество ПТБ, что он нёс, и на количество пушек. ПТБ пусть будет хоть ни одного, а пушка пусть будет встроеная  (из чего-то же он палил?), или в контейнере - мне это глубоко "по барабану". Потому, что *это совершенно не принципиально*.



> 805-й. цель прямо по курсу, удаление 55"..... Су-15 закладывает вираж и встает позади "цели 6065", чуть левее - из опасения, что неизвестный может иметь хвостовые пушки.


Ну ка быстренько напряглись и вспомнили, какой самолёт имеет кормовые пушки? А из "буржуйских"? [/quote]
- Тут не надо напрягаться: из летящих на тех высотах и скоростях - только B-52. 
[quote]


> Пилот Су-15 получает приказ: "805, готовность радаров!". 
> "Докладывает 805: есть готовность радаров!".  
> Кто ТАК  в советских ВВС разговаривает??


- Cм. выше. Возможный тройной перевод.



> До сих пор Осипович видел на экране бортового локатора два мерцающих зеленым светом полукруга, показывающих радиолокационное излучение. Сейчас, когда бортовой радар приведен в состояние готовности, оба полукруга сомкнулись, окружив отметку, вспыхнувшую оранжевым цветом. Из безликой точки на экране она превратилась в цель, которую следует взять на прицел. .
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это галимый БРЕД!


- Можете перевести для себя: "Осипович увидел отметку цели на индикаторе бортовой РЛС" :twisted: 



> "Сколько?" - спрашивают с земли.
> "Три тонны", - отвечает Осипович. Имеется в виду количество горючего, которым он распола-гает на тот момент. .
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :lol: Обычно таким вопросом дембеля достают  духов, juky-puky, если Вы ЛЕТАЛИ, скажите, каким вопросом уточняется наличие топлива на борту?


- Вопросом: "Остаток топлива?!"



> Вообще описание радиобмена в это ссылке крайне нелепое.


- См. выше. Тройной перевод приводит к эффекту "испорченного телефона". Плюс - руководство там и тогда было отвратительным во всех смыслах.



> "805, настроить радары! ". Майор Осипович, которого тем временем отнесло на 80 километров от "цели 6065", опять делает рывок вперед. Теперь его радары работают с повышенной точностью. С земли снова запрашивают: "805, видите цель?". .
> 			
> 		
> 
> Чего это его "отнесло"? Сдуло? "Настроить радары.." это что, радиола?
> Шо за "повышенная точность"? И у него РАДАРЫ!  Получается такой красивый Су-15, 3 ПТБ, 2 Р-98, пушка и..радары..радары..


- А вот в этом месте Вы, голубчик, зря так рьяно *ххххххх - вычеркнуто цензурой*: в те времена далёкие, теперь почти былинные, масса регулировок бортовых РЛС выполнялась именно вручную. Как старые телевизоры или старые видеомагнитофоны. *Их действительно тербовалось и настраивать, и подстраивать.* Такая вот была электроника...



> Приказ: сбросить запасные баки с горючим, . .





> Их НЕ БЫЛО!


- Кого не было, баков? Да бес с ними...



> "До вас еще не дошло? - говорит генерал Корнуков диспетчеру "Сокола". - Я сказал, подведите его на 4 - 5 километров к цели, пусть определит тип самолета. Вы соображаете или нет - держать готовый к стрельбе истребитель на расстоянии 10 километров!? Отдавайте приказ!".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Явная бредятина, с 4км типа не определить, а Р-98 пускать удобнее  с 10км..


- Ну, отчего же - светало там, однако. Вы в курсе, что на больших высотах, на 10 км, солнце заходит и восходит не так, как у земли в то же время? Там дольше световой день - раньше рассвет и восход, позже закат и вечерние сумерки. А большой самолёт на дальности  4-х км - можно отличить тот же Боинг-747 от B-52... Разумеется, убедившись, на расстоянии больше 2-х км (эффективная дальность пушек), что это не B-52, Корнуков должен был дать команду подойти вплотную и точно определить - ЧТО ЭТО?! Но в стрессе был Корнуков, не догадался. А подсказать генералу некому - все остальные ссат попасть под горячую начальственную руку...



> "Навести системы вооружения!"- приказывают с земли. 
> 
> *"Системы вооружения наведены",* - спокойно, почти отстраненно отвечает майор Осипович.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Чуть выше он это уже выполнял... но терминология..


- Вы прямо "как пьяный до столба..." - сделайте для себя лично правильный перевод, да и всё... :roll: 



> *"Вас понял, - отвечает Осипович. - Я должен включить форсаж". Чтобы стрелять, он хочет подойти к цели ближе, хотя это требует больших затрат горючего.* 
> 
> 
> Зачем?? Дистанция вполне подходящая для пуска ракет.


- Это его право. Видимо, он считает, что так надёжнее.



> В этот момент Корнуков докладывает по телефону своему начальству о развитии событий и сообщает, что отдан приказ об огневой готовности. Его собеседник - генерал Иван Моисеевич Каменский, командующий погранвойсками Дальневосточного военного округа. 
> Каменский приказывает ждать: "Сперва выясните, что это за объект. Может, это какой-то гражданский самолет или еще Бог знает что".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это с чего войска ПВО стали подчинятся КГБ?


- Спросите у ближайшего к Вам ФСБ-шника. :twisted: 



> Фу..устал..как я и говорил выше, верить этой лабуде, себя не уважать..


- Меня там интересовал, главным образом, *хронометраж - вещь чрезвычайно важная.* Во всей другой беллетристике, в литературном плане стоящей выше, но в смысловом - абсолютно нулевой, в тех "Мурзилках" хронометражём и не пахнет!
Неужели непонятно, насколько этот фактор важен для понимания, что и как там делал правильно или не правильно, вместо того, чтобы прикапываться к совершенно несущественным для понимания ошибкам перевода авиационных терминов?
Надо же уметь выделять наиболее важное и отбрасывать шелуху. Я на Вас удивляюсь, т-щ...

----------


## Артём

2 An-Z: браво, прижали апологета Радемахера по всем фронтам ;).

Хотя вот тут:

"Ну ка быстренько напряглись и вспомнили, какой самолёт имеет кормовые пушки? А из "буржуйских"?" 

B-52, помнится, несли "Вулкан" в хвосте. До определенного года... а 8 "спаренных" движков вполне могли сойти за 4 :). Но это уже так, фантазии :).

Кстати, о Су-15: "...В дальнейшем на самолете использовали автоматизированную систему управления САУ-58, обеспечивавшую полную автоматизацию процесса полета на перехват по командам наземной системы наведения «Воздух-1» с линией передачи данных «Лазурь»." (http://www.soldiering.ru/avia/airplane/pvo_rus/su15.php)

Отчего в столь напряженной обстановке и регионе (Дальний восток), с чуть ли не ежедневными залётами американцев в наше пространство, данная система не использовалась?? Дефицит оборудования??

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Товарисчи... вообще-то, механизация - это не только закрылки ;). Есть ли на Су-15 тормозные щитки? Или что-либо, что используется в их роли? Вот у них-то ограничения по скорости выпуска куда мягче должны быть...


Речб-то идет не о том, чтобы скорость сбросить, а том, чтобы ее сбросить и на ней удержаться. Т.е., "остановиться"-то Су-15 мог, а вот остаться при этом на хвосте у "Боинга" - нет.

----------


## juky-puky

> Максимальную скорость сейчас сказать не могу, но так как посадочная была в пределах 320-380км/ч, уверен, что на 400км\ч выпускать закрылки он мог.
> И чего вы к этим закрылкам привязались, у самолёта много способов быстро погасить скорость..


- Это не я привязался, это Антон-техник самолёта ко мне привязался... :twisted: 
И речь шла не о том, чтобы тормозить, а о том, чтобы при уменьшении скорости лайнера ниже 400 км/час по прибору (я очень сомневаюсь, что она у него на самом деле падала ниже!) держаться рядом с ним не обгоняя, выпустив при необходимости закрылки...

----------


## Anonymous

> B-52, помнится, несли "Вулкан" в хвосте. До определенного года...


На ранних модификациях стояла счетверённая 12.7мм пулеметная установка. Токмо для справки ...

----------


## Д.Срибный

To Juky-puky: Как администратор форума делаю Вам второе предупреждение за ненормативную лексику. После третьего будете переведены в ридонли на некоторое время.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> - Было и есть масса самолётов, у которых нет фиксированных значений углов выпуска закрылков, их можно выпустить их на любой промежуточный угол, с контролем по указателю. Вы на 100% уверены, что на Су-15 именно два фиксированных положения закрылков?


Вы бы вообще-то могли бы и сами поискать соответствующую информацию. Но, уж если спрашиваете, да, уверен. Матчастью родного КБ иногда интересуюсь.




> Даже если это и так, разумеется, *под малыми углами я, естественно, имел ввиду положение взлётное.* Это должно быть козе понятно, не только технику авиационному с инженерным образованием. Поэтому Ваши попытки придраться в этом месте - смехотворны.


Я не придираюсь. Я Вам лишь написал, что единственным "малым отклонением", могло быть отклонение на посадочный угол, равный, как уже Вам написали 15-ти градусам. Что на той скрости не очень уж и малый угол. Кстати, борт Осиповича был старых серий, системы сдува пограничного слоя на нем не было.




> - Если Вы полагаете, что на Су-15 нельзя выпускать закрылки на малые углы (если фиксированное положение - во взлётное положение) на приборной скорости 400 км/час - Вы, несомненно, невежа.
> На самолёте с лучшей аэродинамикой, чем Су-15, на самолёте более летучем - МиГ-29 - закрылки на малые углы на скорости *400* выпускаются запросто. После чего можно выполнять полёт на меньшей скорости без риска срыва потока на крыле.


Полагаю, что, если бы мы обсуждали возможность участия горбатого Запорожца в гонках Формулы 1, Вы бы мотивировали допустимость этого, ссылаясь на характеристики МакЛарена? :-)

Уважаемый, специально для Вас, я не пожалел 30 секунд времени и нашел вот такую замечательную ссылку.
http://aeroclub.msk.ru/class/navigat/NAV05.HTM
Там внизу рассматривается почти что наш случай. Полет на высоте 7800 метров с приборной скоростью 450 км/ч. И там специально для израильских авиаспециалистов написано, чему же равна при этом истинная скорость самолета. Если Вам читать лень, то я оглашу результат сам - 650 км/ч. Вот это я и имел в виду, когда просил Вас вспомнить разницу между истинной и приборной скоростью. Скорость Су-15ТМ в момент совершения "Боингом" того злополучного маневра была не 400 км/ч, как Вы думаете, а около 600-т. Т.е., вдвое выше той скорости, на которой предусмотрен выпуск взлетно-посадочной механизации. Теперь я Вам напомню, что скоростной напор, являющийся одной из основополагающих величин при расчете на прочность конструкции самолета, зависит от скорости даже не напрямую, а через квадрат скорости (надеюсь, что хотя бы с математической терминологией Вы знакомы). Т.е., при неизменной высоте полета разница в величине скоростного напора при истинной скорости 300 и 600 км/ч будет четырех кратной. С учетом разрежения атмосферы по мере увеличения высоты, эта разница станет меньше, но не столь существенно, как разница между даже 30% запасом по прочности у МиГ-29 и 3-4-х кратным потребным.  




> - Поскольку Вы заявили, что выпуск на малые углы закрылков на Су-15 приведёт к неминуемым катастрофическим последствиям для конструкции самолёта, вывод однозначный - *понимаете, о чём идёт речь, Вы весьма плохо.*


Учите матчасть, юноша. :-)

----------


## Артём

2 brick:

Стрелковое оборонительное вооружение располагалось на хвостовой турели и включало на самолете B-52G четыре пулемета Браунинг МЗ (12,7 мм, 4x600 патронов), *а на В-52Н - одну пушку М61А1* (20 мм, 1200 патронов). В 1993 г. было принято решение вывести стрелка из числа штатных членов экипажа, а в дальнейшем на самолетах был начат демонтаж пушек. (http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/b52g.html)

В 83-м году Н, наверное, была уже самой распространенной в эксплуатации модификацией Б-52.

----------


## Anonymous

> 2 brick:
> 
> Стрелковое оборонительное вооружение располагалось на хвостовой турели и включало на самолете B-52G четыре пулемета Браунинг МЗ (12,7 мм, 4x600 патронов), *а на В-52Н - одну пушку М61А1* (20 мм, 1200 патронов). В 1993 г. было принято решение вывести стрелка из числа штатных членов экипажа, а в дальнейшем на самолетах был начат демонтаж пушек. (http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/b52g.html)
> 
> В 83-м году Н, наверное, была уже самой распространенной в эксплуатации модификацией Б-52.


Не спорю - и я о том же

----------


## Артём

2 Антон Цюпка: "Вот это я и имел в виду, когда просил Вас вспомнить разницу между истинной и приборной скоростью. Скорость Су-15ТМ в момент совершения "Боингом" того злополучного маневра была не 400 км/ч, как Вы думаете, а около 600-т. Т.е., вдвое выше той скорости, на которой предусмотрен выпуск взлетно-посадочной механизации. Теперь я Вам напомню, что скоростной напор, являющийся одной из основополагающих величин при расчете на прочность конструкции самолета, зависит от скорости даже не напрямую, а через квадрат скорости (надеюсь, что хотя бы с математической терминологией Вы знакомы)."

Антон, а вы уверены, что истинная скорость имеет вообще хоть какое-то оношение к расчету прочности конструкции :)? Сдается мне, что тут роль играет только индикаторная (воздушная). В этом свете ваша аргументация насчет того, что истинная скорость Осиповича было 600, а на такой скорости выпуск закрылков не предусмотрен, звучит, простите, бредово.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Антон, а вы уверены, что истинная скорость имеет вообще хоть какое-то оношение к расчету прочности конструкции :)? Сдается мне, что тут роль играет только индикаторная (воздушная). В этом свете ваша аргументация насчет того, что истинная скорость Осиповича было 600, а на такой скорости выпуск закрылков не предусмотрен, звучит, простите, бредово.


Цитирую: "Воздушной скоростью полета называется скорость перемещения самолета относительно воздушной среды. При этом различают истинную воздушную скорость и приборную скорость. Истинная воздушная скорость используется экипажем в целях самолетовождения, а приборная скорость используется летчиком для пилотирования самолета. Показания указателя воздушной скорости принято называть приборной скоростью."
В расчете скоростного напора фигурирует значение именно истинной воздушной, а не приборной скорости. Как раз по той причине, что значение приборной скорости может весьма сильно отличаться от истинной, в зависимости от условий и режима полета и типа измерительного оборудования. В противном случае это было бы все равно, что мерять скорость автомобиля по объему выходящих выхлопных газов.
Так что, простите, но Ваше замечание звучит бредово. :-)

----------


## Артём

Ок. Значит, я неверно вас понял. В вашем посте вместо "истинная  воздушная" было написано "истинная" - вот и подумалось, что истинная относительно земли :)

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Ок. Значит, я неверно вас понял. В вашем посте вместо "истинная  воздушная" было написано "истинная" - вот и подумалось, что истинная относительно земли :)


Бывает... Надо было все же сходить по указанной ссылке. Заголовок соответствующего параграфа там гласит: "Расчет истинной воздушной скорости по показанию широкой стрелки КУС"

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый, специально для Вас, я не пожалел 30 секунд времени и нашел вот такую замечательную ссылку.
> http://aeroclub.msk.ru/class/navigat/NAV05.HTM
> Там внизу рассматривается почти что наш случай. Полет на высоте 7800 метров с приборной скоростью 450 км/ч. И там специально для израильских авиаспециалистов написано, чему же равна при этом истинная скорость самолета. Если Вам читать лень, то я оглашу результат сам - 650 км/ч. Вот это я и имел в виду, когда просил Вас вспомнить разницу между истинной и приборной скоростью. Скорость Су-15ТМ в момент совершения "Боингом" того злополучного маневра была не 400 км/ч, как Вы думаете, а около 600-т. Т.е., вдвое выше той скорости, на которой предусмотрен выпуск взлетно-посадочной механизации. Теперь я Вам напомню, что скоростной напор, являющийся одной из основополагающих величин при расчете на прочность конструкции самолета, зависит от скорости даже не напрямую, а через квадрат скорости (надеюсь, что хотя бы с математической терминологией Вы знакомы). Т.е., при неизменной высоте полета разница в величине скоростного напора при истинной скорости 300 и 600 км/ч будет четырех кратной. С учетом разрежения атмосферы по мере увеличения высоты, эта разница станет меньше, но не столь существенно, как разница между даже 30% запасом по прочности у МиГ-29 и 3-4-х кратным потребным.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- Поскольку Вы заявили, что выпуск на малые углы закрылков на Су-15 приведёт к неминуемым катастрофическим последствиям для конструкции самолёта, вывод однозначный - *понимаете, о чём идёт речь, Вы весьма плохо.*
> ...


- Господа-товарищи, объясните этому дремучему супер-невежде, что *когда речь идёт о пилотировании, имеется ввиду исключительно приборная скорость* (эквивалентная скоростной напору) при этом на скорость по тонкой стрелке на дозвуке можно наплевать и забыть.
*Совершенно аналогично, когда речь идёт об ограничениях по скоростному напору, имеется ввиду исключительно приборная скорость, по широкой стрелкн, на любых высотах. Даже если тонкая будет показывать значения скорости вдвое большие...* :twisted: 
И совершенно неважно, сколько показывала тонкая стрелка у Осиповича, когда Боинг пошёл в набор и, по словам Осиповича, у него скорость (ПРИБОРНАЯ! ПО ШИРОКОЙ СТРЕЛКЕ!) упала ниже 400.
Именно в это время он мог спокойно (если уж была такая необходимость), совершенно наплевав на скорость по тонкой стрелке (пусть она будет, например, 700 км/час), выпустить закрылки на 15 градусов и продолжать держаться рядом с Боингом, на скорости меньшей 400 км/час (ПО ПРИБОРУ! ПО ШИРОКОЙ СТРЕЛКЕ!)... :twisted:

----------


## Anonymous

juky-puky:
Пойаcните пожалуста несведущему относительно тонкой и широкой стрелок и что конкретно они показывают.

----------


## juky-puky

> juky-puky:
> Пойаcните пожалуста несведущему относительно тонкой и широкой стрелок и что конкретно они показывают.


- Антон Цюпка дал хорошую ссылку:
http://aeroclub.msk.ru/class/navigat/NAV05.HTM 
*Правда, сам он абсолютно не въехал в её содержание...* :D   :Wink:  
Широкая стрелка показывает скоростной напор. Тонкая стрелка показывает скорость самолёта относительно воздуха, в котором он летит.
На малой высоте, возле земли, эти стрелки идут вместе, друг над дружкой, показывают одни и те же значения.
С ростом высоты и падением плотности воздуха, требуется для создания той же подъёмной силы лететь относительно воздуха с большей скоростью, поскольку воздух разряжён и в единицу времени самолёт обтекают меньше молекул воздуха, создавая меньшую подъёмную силу. Для того, чтобы эту силу сохранить (сохранить количество молекул воздуха, в единицу времени обтекающих самолёт (так называемый скоростной напор) нужно лететь быстрее. 
С ростом высоты, при сохранении одних и тех же значений по широкой стрелке (скоростному напору), показания тонкой стрелки (истиной скорости) будут увеличиваться.
*Но на все прочностные ограничения влияет только скорость по широкой стрелке...* :)

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> -*Совершенно аналогично, когда речь идёт об ограничениях по скоростному напору, имеется ввиду исключительно приборная скорость*  :twisted:


А Вы все же сходите по ссылочке и почитайте, что там пишут про расчет скоростного напора и то, как с ним связана приборная скорость.

Кстати, понятие "область допустимых полетов" Вам знакомо? И как выглядит соответствующая диаграма? Ну или хотя бы, что у нее по осям идет?

Поймите, мы сейчас говорим не о пилотировании, а о прочности самолета. И расчитывать прочность исходя из значения приборной скорости - это маразм.

PS. Кстати, не нужно кричать. :-) В смысле выделять свои рассуждения цветом и размером шрифта. Здравого смысла от этого в них не прибавляется. :-)

----------


## Anonymous

> Широкая стрелка показывает скоростной напор. Тонкая стрелка показывает скорость самолёта относительно воздуха, в котором он летит.


А в каких единицах измеряеца скоростной напор - и на каком приборе эти стрелки расположены ?

----------


## Д.Срибный

To Juky-puky Замечание: не надо кричать на форуме. Немотивированное злоупотребление крупным шрифтом будет наказываться.

Кстати, Вам имеет смысл ознакомиться с правилами форума

http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=20

Чтобы потом не было недоразумений.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Широкая стрелка показывает скоростной напор. Тонкая стрелка показывает скорость самолёта относительно воздуха, в котором он летит.
> 
> 
> А в каких единицах измеряеца скоростной напор


- В килограммах, делённых на метр квадратный.



> и на каком приборе эти стрелки расположены ?


- На комбинированном указателе скорости. Рис.1:
http://www.sla.ru/aviamaster/h/barometrs/baro_metrs.htm

Вот здесь маленькая стрелочка спряталась за большую:
http://vta81vtap.narod.ru/image/konstr/kus1200.gif
С ростом высоты маленькая стрелка выходит из-за широкой и её показания будут обгонять показания широкой, - чем больше высота и скорость, тем больше будет "вилка" между ними.

----------


## juky-puky

> А Вы все же сходите по ссылочке и почитайте, что там пишут про расчет скоростного напора и то, как с ним связана приборная скорость.


- А Вы прочитайте сами, два раза и медленно-медленно.



> Поймите, мы сейчас говорим не о пилотировании, а о прочности самолета. И расчитывать прочность исходя из значения приборной скорости - это маразм.


- Нет, маразм - вот это самое Ваше глубоко ошибочное мнение. Все ограничения по выпуску шасси, закрылков и прочей механизации, все ограничения по максимальной скорости полёта - *даются только по скоростному напору.* (Есть, разумеется, у ряда самолётов, ограничения по М критическому, но к нашему вопросу это отношения не имеет)
Поскольку Вы проговорились, что:



> PS. В качестве саморекламы. Ваш покорный слуга и по совместительству полный и абсолютный невежа в вопросах авиационной техники имел *неосторожность получить образование по специальности "Динамика и управление полетом"* и поработать по ней в ОКБ Сухого.


То Ваше непонимание данного вопроса просто чудовищно и крайне обидно для обучавших Вас...

----------


## Kasatka

На сколько я помню из своей западной летной практики, скорость тут меряется в узлах.. и
=) я вот тут спросил у товарищей пилотов Б-747 про скорость выпуска закрылков на Б-747
говорят - 220-230 узлов.. (1 узел - 1.85км/ч) что порядка 410-425 км/ч... ибо начинает сыпаться.

вот мне подумалось.. чего б это боинг на высоте 35000 футей вдруг скинул скорость до 400, на которой он начинает валиться без закрылков.. А если вдруг начал выпускать закрылки чтоб не валиться, то нафига вообще было все это делать? 

Мне представляется что это в ходе "тройного перевода" скорость из 400 узлов стала вдруг 400 км/ч.. 
740 км/ч как раз та скорость, с которой Б-747 летел бы в нормальной ситуации на такой высоте.
Ну а выпускать закрылки для Су-15ТМ на такой скорости было бы большой тупостью.

----------


## juky-puky

> Мне представляется что это в ходе "тройного перевода" скорость из 400 узлов стала вдруг 400 км/ч.. 
> 740 км/ч как раз та скорость, с которой Б-747 летел бы в нормальной ситуации на такой высоте.
> Ну а выпускать закрылки для Су-15ТМ на такой скорости было бы большой тупостью.


- Но тогда у Осиповича не должно было быть ни малейших проблем, чтобы держаться в воздухе. А он ведь заявлял, что Боинг гасил скорость аж до такой степени, что его Су-15 ничего не оставалось, кроме как проскочить вперёд...  :roll: 
Возможно это он озвучил ещё _до_ передачи плёнок с Боинга на  Запад.

----------


## Kasatka

Учитывая что Осиповичу приходилось догонять Боинг, то в момент перехода последнего на другой эшелон, что было естественно неожиданностью для Осиповича (I'll hit the breaks, he'll just fly by ;) (c) Tom Cruise), он просто на какой-то момент выскочил вперед. 
Налицо все признаки высокоманевренного БВД, который вели пилоты Боинга!  :roll: 


П.С. кто нить смотрел фильм где Конкорд от Фантомовских ракет уклонялся и пилоты в открытое окошко конкордовской кабины стреляли из ракетницы, на выстрелы которой ИК-головка ракет, пущенных Фантомом уходили? Там еще Конкорд бочки крутил размазанные...=)

----------


## An-Z

> - Это мог быть тройной перевод: с русского на английский, потом с английского на немецкий, потом с немецкого снова на русский. Что при этом должно произойти с терминологией - ежу понятно. На то нам и головы даны, что весь через них проходящий "базар" фильтровать.


Ага, и тройная , в лучшем случае, редакция и "художественная обработка". А так как первоисточники  всех сторон до сих пор никому не представлялись, то по  приведённой Вами галиматье выводы делать нельзя.  
В потоке фекалий фильтровать нечего, хотя дело Ваше.. Вы бы для начала свой базар  фильтровали.
О хронометраже.. А Вы можете поклясться мамой, что при тройном переводе-редакции ни одна минутка не пострадала и не исказилась? Как можно доверять документу в котором 60% явного бреда?? Мили путаются с километрами, время местное с астрономическим или ещё каким..

По поводу лёгкости опознавания такой бандуры как В-747 с 4км  в предрассветный час.. Да при чём тут время и освещённость? Вы сами попробйтё в ЛЮБОЕ время опознать самолёт на такой дальности на ракурсе 1/4-2/4.  А если учесть, что та часть неба на которую проецировался 007 была тёмной, то визуально опознать цель нереально.
Для лёгкости восприятия вышесказанного привожу видимые размеры В-36 в оптическом прицеле на различных дальностях.. размах крыла 747 на 10 м меньше..

----------


## Артём

2 An-Z: а где сказано, что 747 проецировался именно на темную сторону неба?? Возможно, я пропустил... 

Кстати, а ведь Осипович ПРОСКОЧИЛ мимо 747, когда тот полез вверх и потерял скорость. Стало быть, имел возможность увидеть его не под ракурсом 1/4, а в ПРОФИЛЬ. С горбом...

----------


## juky-puky

> А так как первоисточники  всех сторон до сих пор никому не представлялись, то по  приведённой Вами галиматье выводы делать нельзя.  
> В потоке фекалий фильтровать нечего, хотя дело Ваше.. Вы бы для начала свой базар  фильтровали.


- Грубить - нехорошо.



> О хронометраже.. А Вы можете поклясться мамой, что при тройном переводе-редакции ни одна минутка не пострадала и не исказилась?


- Твоей мамой только могу.



> По поводу лёгкости опознавания такой бандуры как В-747 с 4км  в предрассветный час.. Да при чём тут время и освещённость? Вы сами попробйтё в ЛЮБОЕ время опознать самолёт на такой дальности на ракурсе 1/4-2/4.  А если учесть, что та часть неба на которую проецировался 007 была тёмной, то визуально опознать цель нереально.


- Именно поэтому и нужно было подойти на дальность порядка 200 метров, под ракурсом 4/4. Двадцати пяти минут хватило бы спокойно на все дела, с избытком...
Я это уже какой раз повторяю? Пятнадцатый? Восемнадцатый?

----------


## juky-puky

> 2 An-Z: а где сказано, что 747 проецировался именно на темную сторону неба?? Возможно, я пропустил...


- Вообще-то, в час рассвета (почти восхода), при летящих с севера на юг самолётах, если ты подходишь к нарушителю с правой стороны - тогда он будет на фоне рассвета, а если подходишь с левой - так наоборот, самолёт будет подсвечиваться лучами восходящего (на востоке, естественно) солнца... :twisted:   :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кстати, а ведь Осипович ПРОСКОЧИЛ мимо 747, когда тот полез вверх и потерял скорость. Стало быть, имел возможность увидеть его не под ракурсом 1/4, а в ПРОФИЛЬ. С горбом...


Осипович был ниже. Горба он, скорее всего увидеть не мог. Да если бы и увидел? Он же сам говорил в интервью, что даже если бы он идентифицировал самолет как пассажирский, то все равно выполнил бы команду, поскольку и в пассажирский самолет нетрудно установить разведывательную аппаратуру и, кроме того, самолет не подчинялся командам. 
Кстати, по хронометражу получается, что перед сбитием на Боинг шла морзянка с Су-15 в течение 2 минут! И эта морзянка осталась в записи переговоров экипажа. Только вот по какой-то причине никто на нее не обратил внимание. Как и на курс полета. В общем, экипаж Боинга сделал все, чтобы быть сбитым.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> О хронометраже.. А Вы можете поклясться мамой, что при тройном переводе-редакции ни одна минутка не пострадала и не исказилась?
> 			
> 		
> 
> - Твоей мамой только могу.


Три дня ридонли.

----------


## An-Z

> - Грубить - нехорошо.


Чья бы корова мычала..




> - Твоей мамой только могу.


Только нежелание нарушать правила форума мешают  тебе ответить.. Жаль, но мне кажется, что ты тут не скоро появишься снова.




> Двадцати пяти минут хватило бы спокойно на все дела, с избытком...
> Я это уже какой раз повторяю? Пятнадцатый? Восемнадцатый?


Примерно столько же раз я интересовался, откуда взялисьт жти 25 минут?

----------


## An-Z

> - Вообще-то, в час рассвета (почти восхода), при летящих с севера на юг самолётах, если ты подходишь к нарушителю с правой стороны - тогда он будет на фоне рассвета, а если подходишь с левой - так наоборот, самолёт будет подсвечиваться лучами восходящего (на востоке, естественно) солнца... :twisted:


Ага, только летел он не совсем с севера на юг.. и тут совсем не важно с какой стороны он подходил, направление взгляда было бы в любом случае на юго-запад, а эта часть небосклона заведомо темнее юго-восточной. Да и это не важно.. длина  747 меньше размаха.. представьте его уловой размер на такой дальности..

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, я думаю, что будет справедливым за твою грубость тебя тоже поместить на пару дней в ридонли режим.

----------


## Д.Срибный

В связи с тем, что режим "ридонли" на деле оказался полным запретом доступа к форуму (даже по чтению), я думаю, одного дня хватит.

Еще раз призываю к сдержанности в дискуссиях!

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Artem
> 
> Кстати, а ведь Осипович ПРОСКОЧИЛ мимо 747, когда тот полез вверх и потерял скорость. Стало быть, имел возможность увидеть его не под ракурсом 1/4, а в ПРОФИЛЬ. С горбом...
> 
> 
> Осипович был ниже. Горба он, скорее всего увидеть не мог. Да если бы и увидел? Он же сам говорил в интервью, что даже если бы он идентифицировал самолет как пассажирский, то все равно выполнил бы команду, поскольку и в пассажирский самолет нетрудно установить разведывательную аппаратуру и, кроме того, самолет не подчинялся командам.


- Поскольку я досрочно помилован, продолжим, с Вашего позволения:
ИМХО: если бы Осипович увидел, что это это Боинг-747 - а он обязательно увидел бы это, подойдя к нему на 200-250 метров сбоку - он обязательно во весь голос прокричал бы это на КП, и никакой команды на сбитие гражданского лайнера в эфир никто бы не дал. 



> Кстати, по хронометражу получается, что перед сбитием на Боинг шла морзянка с Су-15 в течение 2 минут! И эта морзянка осталась в записи переговоров экипажа. Только вот по какой-то причине никто на нее не обратил внимание. Как и на курс полета.


- Какая морзянка с Су-15?! :roll: Там и аппарата подобного быть не должно и не может - у лётчика ведь только две руки - одна на ручке управления, вторая на РУДах... :twisted: _Чем_ ему стучать по ключу?  :Wink:  
Есть международная аварийная частота, 121.5 МГц, на которой на даже неправильном англицком языку лётчик перехватчика мог бы сказать экипажу Боинга пару ласковых слов, подать команды и пр. Но сначала он должен был с ними установить визуальный контакт, чтобы они его увидели, слегка одурели - и преключились на эту частоту... 
А морзянка - *в данном месте это что-то из области фэнтези...*  :roll: 



> В общем, экипаж Боинга сделал все, чтобы быть сбитым.


- Грубейший просчёт экипажа Боинга в том, что он не вёл контроль за местом самолёта. Это несомненно. И их бы после этого происшествия нужно было бы поувольнять ко всем чертям с "волчьими билетами" и близко никогда потом не подпускать к самолётам.
Но перехватчика они не видели - о чём говорит и запись радиообмена внутри экипажа, запись на бортовом магнитофоне, запись, 10 лет хранившаяся в Советском Союзе/России...  :(

----------


## Д.Срибный

Морзянка - это из хронометража, кстати и из Ваших ссылок :-) Внимательнее надо читать то, на что ссылаетесь :-)





> 6:15.52 (Начало звуковых сигналов Морзе.)
>     6:17.44 015: Токио радио. "Кореан Эйр-015" достиг эшелона полета 370.
>     6:17.49 Д: "Кореан Эйр-015" Токио вас понял.
>     6:18.06 Звуковые сигналы передачи Морзе.
>     6:19.06 Э: ... (неразб.)
>     6:19.20 Э: ... (неразб.)
>     6:19.26 Э: ... (неразб.)
>     6:19.40 Э: ... (неразб.) 
> 
> ...


На Боинг в автоматическом режиме на аварийной частоте шла морзянка "вы нарушили гос.границу ссср". Вот только не уверен, с Су-15 или с наземной станции - лень копаться в источниках.

А вообще, меня эта дискуссия утомила. Я пас.

----------


## AndyK

Нда... что называется, "однако"....

В номер 1 за 2005 год журнала "Мир Авиации" опубликован материал Владислава Мартьянова "Жизнь в авиации минус один день", посвященный Геннадию Николаевичу Осиповичу.

Хотелось бы обратить внимание дискутирующих на ряд некоторых немаловажных моментов.

Во-первых, вопреки сложившемуся "стереотипу" перехват выполнялся не на самолете Су-15ТМ, а на простом Су-15. 
В 1976 году м-р Осипович перевелся в 777 иап, дослужился сперва до комэски, а затем до замком АП по летной работе в звании п-пк. Полк эксплуатировал б/у Су-15 ранних модификаций, переданные из других частей в связи с поступлением туда новой техники. 

Выдержка из публикации:

"777 ИАП ПВО уже стоял в очереди на оснащение новой техникой — во второй половине лета 1983 года его 2-я АЭ убыла переучиваться на МиГ-23. Остальным эскадрильям посулили МиГ-31, и обещание это впоследствии было выполнено даже раньше, чем ожидалось. Побывав в июле того года в отпуске, Геннадий Николаевич уже настраивался на освоение нового перехватчика («сидел, ждал и дождался...»), когда около 6 часов утра по местному времени 1 сентября (по Москве было еще 31 августа) он был поднят в воздух с боевого дежурства. Поначалу ничто не вызвало тревоги — такие подъемы с целью тренировки бывали и раньше («Ту-16 идет - не включает «свой-чужой»»), но прозвучавшая вскоре после взлета команда проверить оружие (две Р-98 и подвесную пушку) заставила насторожиться. Наводимый с земли, «мустанг» (это означает, что машина относилась к промежутку от 1 -й до 10-й серии выпуска включительно. В ряде авиационных изданий утверждается, что перехват выполнялся на Су-15ТМ, но в это время на вооружении 777 ИАП находились лишь более ранние версии Су-15 (информация Г.Н. Осиповича)- прим.авт) с красным номером 17 устремился навстречу нарушителю..."

Что было и чего не было.

Цитата:
    "Что случилось в остаток той ночи, широко известно. Об этом уже немало написано, и автор не считает нужным повторять то, что было. Хотелось бы лишь уточнить, чего не было.
     Вопреки получившей распространение в некоторых средствах массовой информации версии, что «Боинг« шел только с включенными проблесковыми огнями, необходимо сказать, что самолет был освещен («я когда выскочил на одну высоту -огни в два ряда»), о чем летчик и доложил на землю (характерный признак «Боинга-747» — двухпалубный салон в носовой части фюзеляжа- прим. авт.). Из-за возникшей заминки лайнер и перехватчик пересекли южную оконечность Сахалина, и уже над Японским морем с земли поступила команда на уничтожение нарушителя.
    Еще одно распространившееся заблуждение - сбитие той ночью сразу нескольких самолетов. Согласно этой версии подполковник Г.Н. Осипович (позывной 805) уничтожил RC-135, а пассажирскую машину сбили сами американцы или даже японцы. Французский исследователь Мишель Брюн разыскал даже свидетелей падения в Японское море SR-71, кусок обшивки которого вроде бы выловили японские рыбаки. В подтверждение этой версии обычно приводят слова пилота МиГ-23 майора Литвина (позывной 163), поднятого с аэродрома Смирных вслед за Су-15. Осипович: «Я как раз в «воронке» оказался, и меня с земли не видели. У него запрашивают - он в 14-ти километрах находился - что он видит, а он: «Наблюдаю воздушный бой!». Я услышал и передаю ему: «Молчи, что ты болтаешь!», а он все воевать хотел - пацан молодой. Уж так он потом переживал, что не ему этот «Боинг« достался...».
     Еще одно распространившееся ныне мнение, которое должно было подтвердить тезис о целом ряде воздушных схваток в ту ночь — два вылета Г.Н. Осиповича в ту ночь, которые якобы имели место. На деле вылет был лишь один.
     Не подтверждаются и сведения о том, что в ту ночь в небо поднимались только что прибывшие МиГ-31. Четыре машины этого типа действительно поступили в 777 ИАП, но это произошло вечером 7 сентября (уточнить это обстоятельство удалось благодаря тому, что временно поселить экипажи-перегонщики собрались в трехкомнатной квартире, которую и освобождал Г.Н.Осипович в связи с переводом. Уже с утра 7 сентября торопить семью лично прилетел начальник штаба воздушной армии, который и сообщил, что сюда летит звено МиГ-31 и надо поспешать с упаковкой вещей.- прим. авт.). Помимо МиГ-23, с материка (аэродром Постовая) к месту инцидента направлялось звено МиГ-21, но их вскоре завернули обратно. Кроме того, с Сокола подняли Су-15, который пилотировал командир 1-й АЭ 777 ИАП майор Сергей Тарасов (позывной 121), а вслед за ним — еще два «ферзя» (так на жаргоне летчиков ПВО называют самолеты, в случае необходимости поднимаемые в воздух для усиления уже взлетевших штатных дежурных истребителей- прим. авт). Больше истребителей в ту ночь в районе нарушения границы в воздухе не было.
      И, наконец, хотелось бы опровергнуть возникшую уже в 1983 году версию о том, что командир сбитого «Боин-га-747-230В» (з/н 20559, регистрация HL7442) был таким опытным, ну таким опытным, что ну никак не мог ошибиться. В подтверждение этой версии был даже пущен слух, что командир лайнера до 1980 года был шеф-пилотом тогдашнего диктатора Южной Кореи Пак Чжон Хи. Увы, в биографиях командира корабля Чун Бюн Ин, второго пилота Сон Дун Хви (оба в свое время летали в ВВС на F-86) и бортинженера Ким Ю Дун, как установила уже в 1992-1993 годах международная комиссия, таких фактов не прослеживается." 

Что же было дальше?

       "Целые сутки летчик пребывал в непонятном положении — им никто не интересовался и никуда не вызывал. В ночь на 2 сентября в полк позвонили из Южно-Сахалинска и потребовали немедленной явки подполковника Осиповича пред грозны очи командующего Дальневосточной ставкой генерал-лейтенанта Цоколаева. Перед этим он уже успел побывать на аэродроме Елизово (Камчатка), и, поскольку тамошние авиаторы нарушителя упустили, «папахи к ушам попришивал» (по информации Г.Н. Осиповича, в числе летчиков, которые поднимались на перехват в ту ночь с Камчатки, был и А.И.Босов, который, служа в 431 ИАП ПВО на Су-15ТМ, 20 апреля 1 978 года подбил над Карелией южнокорейский же «Боинг-707», удивительнейшим образом допустивший погрешность в курсе более чем на 1 80 градусов. Однако же повторно нанести материальный ущерб «Кореан Эрлайнс» летчику не удалось. В этот раз было поднято звено, но оно нарушителя не обнаружило — не сработало что-то из радиотехнических средств. Затем обнаружение все же произошло, но догнать его камчатским истребителям из-за выработки топлива уже не удалось. - прим. авт.). Так как ни самолета, ни машины прислать за Осиповичем не удосужились, летчику пришлось садиться в свою «шестерку» и гнать сорок километров до города."

По поводу записи радиобмена

   "Помимо прочего, по приказу с самого верха летчику пришлось переозвучить записи речевого накопителя. Теперь переговоры писались не на проволочный, а на обычный кассетный магнитофон (фоновые шумы имитировались с помощью... обыкновенной электробритвы). Согласно дополнительным указаниям нескольких полковников из Генштаба текст переговоров претерпел некоторую трансформацию. Упор теперь делался на то, что «Бо-инг-747» не был опознан летчиком как пассажирский самолет в связи с тем, что якобы на нем были включены лишь проблесковые маячки. Фраза о светящихся иллюминаторах в новую редакцию уже не попала. Так рождалась версия о том, что советская ПВО на самом деле сбила RC-135 (в темноте разве отличишь на глаз 747-й от 707-го?), а по поводу южнокорейского лайнера, мол, лучше поинтересоваться бы вам, господа хорошие, где-нибудь в другом месте (удалось установить, что на траверзе Камчатки к «Боингу» действительно пристраивался самолет вроде RC-135, но затем произошло расхождение целей. Советская сторона упирала на то, что благодаря этой провокации (а она, несомненно, имела место) не удалось точно установить, какой же самолет отвалил в сторону, а какой продолжил полет в сторону Сахалина постепенно забирая все дальше на запад. Сообщение летчика о двух рядах иллюминаторов лишь испортило всю версию. Для этого и понадобилось редактирование записи радиопереговоров. Однако, как известно, запись одновременно вели и японцы, так что эта хитрость лишь повредила репутации СССР - прим.авт). С этим вариантом записи начальник Генштаба и отправился на известную пресс-конференцию".

Ну а дальше, естесственно, от летчика постарались как можно быстрей "избавиться"

   "Не успела улечься вызванная перехватом суета, как начальство поинтересовалось у летчика, куда он хотел бы перевестись. «Мы, говорят, все равно убирать тебя отсюда будем. Говорю: «В Майкоп». Они: «А где это?»».
На сборы семье дали предельно малое время («я ни машину не успел продать, ни мебель, все в два спичечных ящика поместилось»), а затем на специально присланном на Сокол Ан-24 летчик и его домочадцы 7 сентября во второй половине дня были перевезены в Хабаровск, где дальнейшую эстафету принял Ил-76..."

Ну и наконец о достоверности сведений, добытых забугорными журналистами и исследователями.

   "Начали приезжать и зарубежные исследователи, настаивавшие на доскональных ответах на вопросы о том, что же все-таки произошло в ту ночь. Спрашивающие частенько просто не понимали, что такое полет на реактивном истребителе, тем более ночью, и продолжали ставить в тупик — таких подробностей того полета припомнить было решительно невозможно.
     «Американец этот спрашивает меня через переводчика: «Сколько было до цели?» Я говорю: «Метров пятьсот». Он: «А точнее?» Я: «Четыреста девяносто семь с половиной!» Он доволен и записывает. Потом спрашиваю у переводчика (наш парень, майкопский): «Ты-то хоть лексику нашу авиационную по-английски понимаешь?», а он мне: «Я ее и по-русски-то не понимаю».

Полный текст статьи (OSR, MsWord без фото) - здесь. 
http://korandy.narod.ru/Osipovitch.zip

----------


## juky-puky

- Ну, вот... Становится всё яснее и яснее...
Лет через 10 Осипович расскажет ещё пару милых подробностей - и всё станет ясно окончательно. :roll:

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Нда... что называется, "однако"....


Статью эту я читал и имею кней целый ряд вопросов... Например, о том, откуда на "простом" Су-15 взялись пушечные контейнеры, тогда, как они появились только на модификации ТМ?
Как говаривал Иосиф Виссарионович: "Маленькая ложь рождает большие подозрения". В общем, лично я с данной статьей внимательно ознакомился, но воспринял ее как "жареную утку". К тому же, что по информации из многих источников Осиповича за последние 20 лет так достали этим Боингом, что он теперь просто развлекается, выдавая каждому новуму журналисту новую информацию, отличную от той, которая оглашалась ранее.

----------


## Артём

Антон, понятие "старый Су-15" вообще растяжимое :). Су-15Т, к примеру, находившиеся на вооружении с начала 70-х и вполне попадавшие под понятие "старых" к 1983 году, уже могли нести пушечные контейнеры.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как говаривал Иосиф Виссарионович: "Маленькая ложь рождает большие подозрения". В общем, лично я с данной статьей внимательно ознакомился, но воспринял ее как "жареную утку". К тому же, что по информации из многих источников *Осиповича за последние 20 лет так достали этим Боингом, что он теперь просто развлекается, выдавая каждому новуму журналисту новую информацию, отличную от той, которая оглашалась ранее*.


- Вы, надо полагать, не вполне понимаете прочитанные тексты. Потому, что в статье говорится о том, что запись сообщений Осиповича с борта своему КП, которую повезли на международную конференцию, была "отредактирована", но сдуру там не учли, что параллельно этот радиообмен писали и японцы. Где и выяснилось, что Осипович видел два ряда освещённых иллюминаторов, откуда и ему и тем, кто на земле, стало понятно, что это - пассажирский лайнер. 
*Сегодня Осипович просто признаётся в том, в чём он отпирался 20 лет*, несмотря на имеющуюся на Западе полную запись.
Прочитайте ещё раз, медленно:
"Помимо прочего, по приказу с самого верха летчику пришлось переозвучить записи речевого накопителя. Теперь переговоры писались не на проволочный, а на обычный кассетный магнитофон (фоновые шумы имитировались с помощью... обыкновенной электробритвы). Согласно дополнительным указаниям нескольких полковников из Генштаба текст переговоров претерпел некоторую трансформацию. *Упор теперь делался на то, что «Боинг-747» не был опознан летчиком как пассажирский самолет в связи с тем, что якобы на нем были включены лишь проблесковые маячки. Фраза о светящихся иллюминаторах в новую редакцию уже не попала.* Так рождалась версия о том, что советская ПВО на самом деле сбила RC-135 (в темноте разве отличишь на глаз 747-й от 707-го?), а по поводу южнокорейского лайнера, мол, лучше поинтересоваться бы вам, господа хорошие, где-нибудь в другом месте (удалось установить, что на траверзе Камчатки к «Боингу» действительно пристраивался самолет вроде RC-135, но затем произошло расхождение целей. Советская сторона упирала на то, что благодаря этой провокации (а она, несомненно, имела место) не удалось точно установить, какой же самолет отвалил в сторону, а какой продолжил полет в сторону Сахалина постепенно забирая все дальше на запад. Сообщение летчика о двух рядах иллюминаторов лишь испортило всю версию. Для этого и понадобилось редактирование записи радиопереговоров. *Однако, как известно, запись одновременно вели и японцы, так что эта хитрость лишь повредила репутации СССР* - прим.авт). С этим вариантом записи начальник Генштаба и отправился на известную пресс-конференцию".

----------


## AndyK

> Сообщение от AndyK
> 
> Нда... что называется, "однако"....
> 
> 
> Статью эту я читал и имею кней целый ряд вопросов... Например, о том, откуда на "простом" Су-15 взялись пушечные контейнеры, тогда, как они появились только на модификации ТМ?
> Как говаривал Иосиф Виссарионович: "Маленькая ложь рождает большие подозрения". В общем, лично я с данной статьей внимательно ознакомился, но воспринял ее как "жареную утку". К тому же, что по информации из многих источников Осиповича за последние 20 лет так достали этим Боингом, что он теперь просто развлекается, выдавая каждому новуму журналисту новую информацию, отличную от той, которая оглашалась ранее.


Я бы не был так категоричен, Антон.
Почему бы артиллерии к 83 году не появиться и на "простом" Су-15, коль они до сих пор находились в эксплуатации? Ведь немалая доля из общего числа подъемов в ПВО к те годы приходилась на дорьбу с АДА, с по ним с Р-98 прикажете работать? Доработали в строю все Су-15 вот и все. И потом человек летавший и вылетевший в ту ночь уж наверное знает свой тип самолета? Кстати, на Су-15ТМ он успел полетать в предыдущем полку. А тут именно упор дедается на то, что в 777 иап ВООБЩЕ не было Су-15ТМ и пересесть им было суждено на Миг-31 и Миг-23.

----------


## Fighter

Насколько можно понять по теме ветки, основной «прокурор» из около-авиационных кругов, т.е. из тех, кого иногда возили. Статья, на которую основные ссылки - выдержки из документов расследования с литературными вставками для дилетантов, особенно слаба первая часть. Фрагмент статьи о переговорах в эфире и звонках вообще не выдерживает ни какой критики, что за лексикон, что ни фраза, то ляп. Можно понять издержки перевода с русского на русский, но использование  той же фразеологии типа «цель на мушке» в оргументах спора свидетельствует о «высокой» компетенции обвиняющей стороны. 
Я уверен, «прокурор» никогда не поднимался в воздух на боевом одноместном самолете, тем более ночью. Он не представляет, что самолет Су-15 на высоте 10 000 и скорости 800 (Vпр. около 420) вообще почти не летал. Проскакивание вперед  в таких условиях было вполне естественным и объяснимым, на индикаторе РЛС - только текущая дальность, и только по скорости ее уменьшения можно судить о скорости сближения.  Летчик получил приказ на уничтожение цели и выполнил его. Относительно пользы инструкций, на которые так часто ссылается обвинение,  если бы все процессы в воздухе описывались соответствующими лингвистическими выкладками, то научиться летать можно было бы  выучив наизусть инструкцию летчику, а воевать – ознакомившись с боевым уставом или руководством по боевому применению. На деле – в  воздухе такая неопределенность и непредсказуемая взаимосвязь пространственно - временных, технических, физических и психологических факторов, что без нескольких десятков вывозных полетов никакое знание документов не спасет от трагического финала. В бою гораздо сложнее – добавляется неопределенность действий противника, возникают факторы несоответствия обстановке возможностей управляющих систем, характеристик техники, оружия и гораздо больший психологический фактор. Ночью – дополнительно необходимо ежесекундно  подтверждать (опровергать) субъективные восприятия пространственного положения самолета показаниями приборов. Поэтому утверждения о простоте подойти, посмотреть, помигать и т.д.  очень смешны. 
Кстати, случай с поражением аэробуса в Красном море стал следствием неотраженной ранее  атаки (дружеских в то время) иракских Мираж F-1 по фрегату ВМС США “Старк”.  Только  отказ БЧ второй попавшей  “Экзосет” спас корабль от гибели.  Командира фрегата осудили за пассивность и накрутили всех остальных. 
Поэтому утверждения: генералы с похмелья и летчик-баран сбили безобиднвый гражданкий самолет, случайно летевший рядом с разведывательным, случайно отклонившийся на сотни километров от трассы, случайно не скорректированный американскими и японскими службами УВД, случайно управляемый бывшими летчиками ВВС, случайно нарушивший границу в период пролета на районом разведывательных путников, некомпетентны и вредны.  Акция со стороны США была беспроигрышная при любом ее исходе! Да, пострадали невиновные люди, но ими в политике никогда не считаются. Можно привести тысячи примеров, когда не сотни, а  сотни тысяч жизней ставились на политическую карту.  Стоит ли тогда некомпетентно копаться в прошлом и судить. А судьи - кто?

----------


## juky-puky

> Насколько можно понять по теме ветки, основной «прокурор» из около-авиационных кругов, т.е. из тех, кого иногда возили.


- Ах, какой Вы невнимательный! Неужели такого невнимательного кто-то когда-то одного в ночное небо отпускал, да ещё на боевом самолёте? Или Вы тему не читали полностью? Наш диалог с Антоном Цюпкою, например?  :twisted:  



> Статья, на которую основные ссылки - выдержки из документов расследования с литературными вставками для дилетантов, особенно слаба первая часть. Фрагмент статьи о переговорах в эфире и звонках вообще не выдерживает ни какой критики, что за лексикон, что ни фраза, то ляп. Можно понять издержки перевода с русского на русский, но использование  той же фразеологии типа «цель на мушке» в оргументах спора свидетельствует о «высокой» компетенции обвиняющей стороны.


- Вовсе нет. Как раз дилетант будет цепляться к таким пустякам,  а профессионал их без труда отсортирует, "отделив зёрна от плевел"... 



> Я уверен, «прокурор» никогда не поднимался в воздух на боевом одноместном самолете, тем более ночью. Он не представляет, что самолет Су-15 на высоте 10 000 и скорости 800 (Vпр. около 420) вообще почти не летал.


- О, несчастный Су-15! Совсем не летучий, да-а?! Довожу до Вашего сведения, что на высоте 10 тысяч метров и истиной скорости 800 км/час, *скорость по прибору* будет *466.5* км/час.  Это Вы кому-нибудь, где-нибудь соврёте, что на этой скорости Су-15 не способен в воздухе держаться. И вообще, какая у Вас оценка по аэродинмике в приложении к диплому (если он у Вас там есть вообще)? :twisted: 



> Проскакивание вперед  в таких условиях было вполне естественным и объяснимым


- У недоученного и юного (не будем пальцем показывать), а у опытного подполковника, зам. командира полка, около 1000 раз (по его словам) поднимавшгося на все виды перехватов - нет, проскакивание с огромным неманеврирующим, равномерно и прямолинейно летящим самолётом, весом в несколько сотен тонн - нет, не будет проскакивания. Курсантов обучают на втором курсе полётам строями, пристраиваниям и перестраиваниям...



> Летчик получил приказ на уничтожение цели и выполнил его.


- Поторопился маненько...



> Относительно пользы инструкций, на которые так часто ссылается обвинение,  если бы все процессы в воздухе описывались соответствующими лингвистическими выкладками, то научиться летать можно было бы  выучив наизусть инструкцию летчику, а воевать – ознакомившись с боевым уставом или руководством по боевому применению. На деле – в  воздухе такая неопределенность и непредсказуемая взаимосвязь пространственно - временных, технических, физических и психологических факторов, *что без нескольких десятков вывозных полетов* никакое знание документов не спасет от трагического финала.


- Подполковник Осипович, зам. командира полка, отвечающий за методическую работу в полку (т.е. за обучение обучающих - ком. звеньев, зам ком аэ и ком.аэ :) ), в вывозных полётах не нуждался. :evil: 



> В бою гораздо сложнее – добавляется неопределенность действий противника, возникают факторы несоответствия обстановке возможностей управляющих систем, характеристик техники, оружия и гораздо больший психологический фактор.


- И верно! *Вот только боя никакого там не было.*



> Ночью – дополнительно необходимо ежесекундно  подтверждать (опровергать) субъективные восприятия пространственного положения самолета показаниями приборов.


- Это учат делать лейтенантов.



> Поэтому утверждения о простоте подойти, посмотреть, помигать и т.д.  очень смешны.


- Для профанов или недоучек.



> Кстати, случай с поражением аэробуса в Красном море стал следствием неотраженной ранее  атаки (дружеских в то время) иракских Мираж F-1 по фрегату ВМС США “Старк”.  Только  отказ БЧ второй попавшей  “Экзосет” спас корабль от гибели.  Командира фрегата осудили за пассивность и накрутили всех остальных.


- Правильно!



> Поэтому утверждения: генералы с похмелья и летчик-баран сбили безобидный гражданский самолет, случайно летевший рядом с разведывательным, случайно отклонившийся на сотни километров от трассы, случайно не скорректированный американскими и японскими службами УВД, случайно управляемый бывшими летчиками ВВС, случайно нарушивший границу в период пролета на районом разведывательных путников, некомпетентны и вредны.


- Да хватит пургу гнать! Самолёт был в зоне отвественности дальневосточной ПВО 1 час 35 минут (с момента первого появления на экране, на подходе к Камчатке). За это время со скоростью даже 800 км час он пролетел 1267 километров! И время было, и место было, и никто не мешал. Крутился там где-то когда-то разведчик, так прекрасно - сажай и разведчика! (Если поймаешь...)   :Wink:  



> Акция со стороны США была беспроигрышная при любом ее исходе!


- Ну, уж хрен там! Если бы ПВО сработали как положено, то уже на  входе в 12-мильную зоны у Камчатки к этому Боингу должен был пристроиться перехватчик!  *И разобраться с ним: кто, что, куда, зачем? Вражеский разведчик или гражданский лайнер? И в том, и в другом случае установленными сигналами принудить к посадке.  А вот если уж откажется выполнять команды - тогда на дно!* 
И ни у кого ни малейших претензий никогда не было бы. И США остались бы с большим носом!



> Да, пострадали невиновные люди, но ими в политике никогда не считаются. Можно привести тысячи примеров, когда не сотни, а  сотни тысяч жизней ставились на политическую карту.


- Золотые слова! И как вовремя сказаны! :) 



> Стоит ли тогда некомпетентно копаться в прошлом и судить.


- Компетентно надо "копаться". Не так, как это пытаетесь делать Вы. Обязательно разобраться и обязательно прояснить все нюансы. *Во избежание повторения в будущем дурацких ошибок.*



> А судьи - кто?


- Риторический вопрос...

----------


## Д.Срибный

To juky-puky.

Или Вы научитесь нормально разговаривать с оппонентами, или Вы вылетаете с форума. Вы можете быть несогласны с летчиком-истребителем, имеющим огромный опыт боевых вылетов, но хамить ему безнаказанно Вы не будете. Это последнее мое предупреждение.

----------


## juky-puky

> To juky-puky.
> Или Вы научитесь нормально разговаривать с оппонентами, или Вы вылетаете с форума. Вы можете быть несогласны с летчиком-истребителем, имеющим огромный опыт боевых вылетов, но хамить ему безнаказанно Вы не будете. Это последнее мое предупреждение.


- Надо понимать так, что *ему позволяется мне хамить безотносительно, прав он или не прав? Говорит он здравые вещи или занимается демагогией?* Просто в силу того, что он "лётчик-истребитель, имеющий огромный опыт"?
Ответьте, пожалуйста?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отвечаю. 
1. Вам никто не хамил.
2. Правила изучили? За обсуждение действий модератора - один день отключения от форума.

----------


## Артём

juky, вы странный человек :))). 

Но вот прочёл я замечания Fighter'а, и возник у меня вопрос, не имеющий прямого отношения к теме дискуссии, а лишь опосредованное. Как вы думаете, а что можно сказать о сбитии украинскими ПВО 154-ки "Сибири" над Чёрным морем? С одной стороны, ситуация, вроде бы, совершенно иная. С другой - прослеживаются параллели: поражение гражданского лайнера, принятого за учебную цель (то ли по недомыслию, то ли по небрежности). Были ли здесь "генералы с похмелья и зенитчик-баран", или все определялось другими факторами?

----------


## Fighter

На кого обижаться?



> - О, несчастный Су-15! Совсем не летучий, да-а?! Довожу до Вашего сведения, что на высоте 10 тысяч метров и истиной скорости 800 км/час, *скорость по прибору* будет *466.5* км/час.  Это Вы кому-нибудь, где-нибудь соврёте, что на этой скорости Су-15 не способен в воздухе держаться. И вообще, какая у Вас оценка по аэродинмике в приложении к диплому (если он у Вас там есть вообще)?


Специалисту по аэродинамике: дозвольте спросить, какая у Су-15 с данной нагрузкой  величина Ny доп. (можно и Nyp.)  на скорости 466,5 и если сможете ответить, объясните двоечникам, что это значит. Заодно интересно значение Ny пр, а также Nх р при различных Ny на этой высоте и скорости, (какие там закрылки!). В случае ответа всем станет понятно, чего стоит утверждение об отличных "летучих" (термин автора) способностях Су-15!
По поводу дипломов - два (ВВАУЛ и ВВА) красных и кандидатская по теме сверхманевренноти (поэтму интересно общаться с экспертом, знающим  отличие приборной скорости от истинной ?!).

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Я бы не был так категоричен, Антон.
> Почему бы артиллерии к 83 году не появиться и на "простом" Су-15, коль они до сих пор находились в эксплуатации? Ведь немалая доля из общего числа подъемов в ПВО к те годы приходилась на дорьбу с АДА, с по ним с Р-98 прикажете работать? Доработали в строю все Су-15 вот и все.


Не все так просто. Мало повесить "банан" с пушками на самолет. Должны быть проведены соответствующие электроцепи и сопутствующее им оборудование. Должен быть интегрирован в БРЭО соответствующий вычислитель, сопряженный с БРЛС. Должна быть соответствующая система индикации для пилота и т.п. Это весьма большой, глубокий и дорогостоящий объем доработок. В частях обычно такого не делают. В лучшем случае на АРЗ. Но, на мой взгляд, смысла проводить такие доработки на Су-15 не было. Не так уж их много оставалось в частях на тот момент и имеющиеся замещались новыми типами техники. Не было резону тратить большие деньги на модернизацию самолета, которому осталось провести в строю пару лет.
Вспомните тот же МиГ-23. К моменту появления МиГ-23МЛ и МФ в строю было еще довольно много тех же, например, МиГ-23С. Но никто их не модернизировал до уровня МиГ-23Мх. Поскольку при требуемом объеме доработок и "остатке службы" старых МиГов это было абсолютно нецелесообразно. Аналогичная история и с Су-15.
Кстати, в литературе нигде не встречал упоминаний об оснащении "старых" Су-15 УПК-23-250.

----------


## Fighter

> У недоученного и юного (не будем пальцем показывать), а у опытного подполковника, зам. командира полка, около 1000 раз (по его словам) поднимавшгося на все виды перехватов - нет, проскакивание с огромным неманеврирующим, равномерно и прямолинейно летящим самолётом, весом в несколько сотен тонн - нет, не будет проскакивания. Курсантов обучают на втором курсе полётам строями, пристраиваниям и перестраиваниям.


Проскочить наиболее легко как раз прямолинейно летящий самолет, ас с По-2 должен это знать, но причем здесь вес? Разница между перехватом ночью и лрисраиваниями в училище тоже должна быть известна. Вопрос эксперту, лучший способ чтобы при обгоне не выскочить вперед и не потерять ни на секунду? (только не надо про тормоза и МГ!) 




> Ну, уж хрен там! Если бы ПВО сработали как положено, то уже на входе в 12-мильную зоны у Камчатки к этому Боингу должен был пристроиться перехватчик!


Для подобных утверждений следовало бы рассчитать располагаемые рубежи ввода в бой (перехвата) с ЗПС с учетом реального РЛ поля, положения аэродромов базирования и t пасс. Без всего этого подобные утверждения просто бред дилетанта. Кстати, сопровождение должно начинаться совсем не в 12-ти мильной зоне! 




> Компетентно надо "копаться". Не так, как это пытаетесь делать Вы. Обязательно разобраться и обязательно прояснить все нюансы. Во избежание повторения в будущем дурацких ошибок.


. 
Еще раз - А судьи - кто? 



> И разобраться с ним: кто, что, куда, зачем? Вражеский разведчик или гражданский лайнер? И в том, и в другом случае установленными сигналами принудить к посадке. А вот если уж откажется выполнять команды - тогда на дно!


Интересное утверждение знатока документов, «написанных кровью». А «на дно» - то по небоевым нельзя! Даже если не выполняет команды! 

To Artem 



> Как вы думаете, а что можно сказать о сбитии украинскими ПВО 154-ки "Сибири" над Чёрным морем?


При любом происшествии происходит совпадение случайных факторов. Они носят как объективный, так и субъективный характер. Эти совпадения инициируют развитие критической ситуации, которая при некомпенсации ее со сороны среды, техники, систем управления различных уровней (в том числе субъективных элементов этих систем)  развивается в трагический финал. Любители документов, «написанных кровью», считают, что все можно решить хорошими инструкциями. Тогда бы давно с летными происшествиями было покончено. Все гораздо сложнее, инструкции лишь немного влияют на среду и системы управления, ни какой документ не может быть полностью адекватен реальной обстановке, к тому же при их количественном росте, эффективность отдельной бумаги снижается. 
В данном инциденте сложились следующие факторы. 
- Крупные учения ПВО независимой Украины, политическая важность меропиятия, учениями руководит высшее руководство ВС. 
- Полигонов для испытания всех средств с боевыми пусками по мишеням почти нет, имеющиеся полигоны предназначены для стрельб и пусков войсковых средств ПВО малой дальности, полигон в Крыму именно из тех, (стрельбы ЗСУ-23 в море по зеркалке, пуски «Стрел –10» по ракетам- мишеням, тренировка войсковых ЗРК малой дальности), полигон в Крыму (есть для стрельбы в море еще один) выбран также не без политических причин, чтоб знали, кто хозяин. 
- Район, к котором объявлялся временный режим полетов находился в близости от ВТ. 
- Для придания масштабности в учениях с боевыми стрельбами привлекли ЗРК средней и большой дальности, в том числе С-200, дальность которого позволяла обстреливать цели за пределами района стрельб.  
- Как всегда, маршруты подыгрывающей авиации и траектории мишеней до частей и подразделений ЗРВ не доводились. 
- В сложной воздушной обстановке, когда все цели надо сбить, а боевых стрельб уже никто и не помнил, вполне естественно все цели принимались за  противника. По известным законам природы Ту –154, следующий по трассе, хотя и вне района стрельб, был принят за цель и обстрелян. 
Не хочу ни кого оправдывать, но кто был на КП при проведении крупной тренировки ПВО, с хорошими помехами, а тем более с боевыми стрельбами знает, что при определенном напряжении наступает ситуация «бей всех», когда вопрос «свой-чужой» решается на уровне нажимающих кнопку «пуск». 
При поике в виновных опять просматриваются «генералы с бодуна» и «баран-зенитчик», система и политика не при чем!

----------


## juky-puky

> Специалисту по аэродинамике: дозвольте спросить, какая у Су-15 с данной нагрузкой  величина Ny доп. (можно и Nyp.)  на скорости 466,5 и если сможете ответить, объясните двоечникам, что это значит.


- Вес пустого - 10 760 кг, вес двух ракет - 550 кг, вес двух контейнеров с пушками + 250 снарядов на каждую - ~300 кг, общий вес топлива - 5600 кг, на момент устновления визуального контакта с целью считаем, что израсходована половина топлива, итого:
10760+550+300+2800=14410 кг.
РЛЭ для этого самолёта у меня нет, графиков его характеристик, естественно, тоже, поэтому Су макс я взял примерно 1.3. Отсюда для данной приборной скорости Y макс = 50000 кг, - для двоечников:  максимальная подъёмная сила, которая пожет быть реализована в этих условиях, а ny располагаемая = 3.7g - для двоечников: отношение максимально возможной в данных условиях подъёмной силы к весу самолёта. Поскольку ny доп. берётся примерно как 0.8ny расп., то ny доп. = 2.78g. Надо полагать, в его инструкции для этой высоты и скорости её округлили до 2.5g - для двоечников: значения уменьшают для создания запаса по располагаемому углу атаки на погрешности пилотирования и вертикальные порывы.



> Заодно интересно значение Ny пр


- Если Вы имеете ввиду максимально допустимую перегрузку по прочности, её максимальное значение для Су-15 из известных мне  6.5g.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html



> ... а также Nх р при различных Ny на этой высоте и скорости


- О, мы быстренько усложняем условия задачи! Методом доведения её до абсурда. Поскольку первоначальный, не-дурацкий вопрос был поставлен Вами несколько инче:
_... и Nх р при Ny1 на этой высоте и скорости..._
А, теперь Вам уже подавай продольную перегрузку при различных значениях ny! :twisted: Это сколько же Вам требуется таких значений: 3, 5, 10, 20? *Поскольку администратор запретил мне говорить Вам, что я в таких случаях думаю - дофантазируйте сами.*
Получите при перегрузке, равной 1, - а другая тут и не нужна - преследуя Боинг, Су-15 здесь никаких фигур сложного пилотажа не выполняет, только лишь лёгкие довороты с минимальным креном и ny при этом отличается от единицы на десятые доли g.
Для 1g: поскольку, повторяю, у меня нет книжек по Су-15, попробуем обойтись тем, что есть в сети. 
Найдём Сх*Smid. Нам известно, что его максимальная скорость у земли равна 1400 км/час, известна максимальная тяга обоих двигателей - 13400 кг, отсюда получаем произведение коэффициента сопротивления на площадь миделя = 1.4.
Используя это произведение, подсчитываем силу сопротивления на Vпр=466.5 км/час. Она получается равной 1470 кг.
К сожалению, у меня нет графиков высотных и скоростных харатеристик двигателей Р-13-300, чтобы можно было с них снять сразу тягу двигателей на высоте 10 тысяч и данной скорости, но есть характеристики АЛ-31Ф, которыми я воспользовался для снятия высотно-скоростных характеристик по примерной аналогии их протекания. Отсюда, с.40:
http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/al-31.html
Получаем: на скорости 800 км/ч (М=0.74) и высоте 10 тысяч тяга двух двигателей Су-15 будет ~5000 кг, а сила сопротивления там на этой скорости ~1500 кг. В горизонтальном полёте избыток тяги в 3500 кг создаст для самолёта весом в 14400 кг продольную перегрузку nx=0.243g. Далее, грубо, на М=1 разность силы сопротивления и тяги уменьшится и станет равным ~2500 кг, nx=0.174g, на М=1.25 разность ~2000 кг, nx=0.14g, на 1.5 - ~1500 кг, nx=0.1g и на М=2.0 избытка тяги не будет.
При примерно равной скорости Су и Боинга на момент установления визуального контакта, через 25 секунд после включения форсажа скорость Су-15 станет ~ на 200 км/час больше скорости Боинга и оставшиеся 10 км он пройдёт за 3 минуты, даже если прекратит дальнейший разгон скорости. Т.е. через 3 минуты 30 секунд после включения форсажа он нагонит Боинг. ;)



> какие там закрылки!


- Да какие хотите, если не превышать ограничений. 
Осипович вначале говорил, что, мол, самолёт у него в воздухе не держался, на скорости Боинга.



> В случае ответа всем станет понятно, чего стоит утверждение об отличных "летучих" (термин автора) способностях Су-15!


- Термин _"летучий"_ самолёт широко распространён в авиации. Странно, что это новость для Вас. А вот характеристики у самолётов бывают, в том числе, и _"лётные"._ 
Так что прикол Ваш в этом месте не принимается.



> По поводу дипломов - два (ВВАУЛ и ВВА) красных и кандидатская по теме сверхманевренноти (поэтму интересно общаться с экспертом, знающим отличие приборной скорости от истинной ?!).


- Вот тут до Вас присутствующийся дипломированный авиаспециалист *Антон Цюпка*, так он, бедолага, и этого не знал... :twisted: 
А поди, тоже, за кандидатскую засел...  :lol: 
А Вы таким высоким образованием _03 Фев 2006 10:29 pm_, написали пост с такой кучей банальностей и нелепостей... 
Неровён час - вдруг его кто-нибудь увидит?..  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> вес двух контейнеров с пушками + 250 снарядов на каждую - ~300 кг


Я не буду вникать в суть вашего дальнейшего разговора-надоело ,просто буду обращять внимание на технические ошибки.
 Так вот, вес  УПК-23-250 c пушкой ГШ-23 ровно 217кг и это вес одного контейнера,а  двух~434кг,немного отличается от 300кг  :Wink:  
неправда ли?

----------


## AndyK

Повторюсь, Антон, я бы не был так категоричен.

Цитатка с ветки форума на авиа.ру по Су-15:

"AndyK: 

Могли ли "простые" Су-15 нести подвесные пушечные контейнеры УПК-23-250? 

05/02/2006 [07:16:23] 


Слава: 

AndyK:Да

05/02/2006 [09:01:27] 


AndyK: 

to Слава. 

Изначально, или дорабатывались впоследствии? 

05/02/2006 [09:05:10] 


Слава: 

AndyK:Точно сказать не могу,но в 78 в Моршанске все были с контейнерами."

http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...4129656&page=2

----------


## juky-puky

> вес двух контейнеров с пушками + 250 снарядов на каждую - ~300 кг
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я просто буду обращять внимание на технические ошибки.
>  Так вот, вес  УПК-23-250 c пушкой ГШ-23 ровно 217кг и это вес одного контейнера, а  двух~434кг, немного отличается от 300кг  
> неправда ли?


- Да кто бы спорил! Я не нашёл данных по весу контейнера с пушкой, поэтому просто взял отсюда вес "чистой" пушки, *50* кг:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/gsh23l.html
Умножил вес одного снаряда 0.184х250=*46* кг
Набросил ещё 54 кг для ровного счёту - получилось 150 кг. Я ведь не знал, что наши доблестные конструкторы не уложились в столь жёсткие рамки... :twisted: 
Не надо "блох вылавливать", это ведь не принципиально...

----------


## Nazar

> Да кто бы спорил! Я не нашёл данных по весу контейнера с пушкой, поэтому просто взял отсюда вес "чистой" пушки, 50 кг: 
> http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/gsh23l.html 
> Умножил вес одного снаряда 0.184х250=46 кг 
> Набросил ещё 54 кг для ровного счёту - получилось 150 кг


Вот так у вас и здесь,  "просто взял","набросил для ровного счету"
а в итоге получилась цифра далекая от реальности :? ,надеюсь вы поняли к чему это я  :Wink:  




> Я ведь не знал, что наши доблестные конструкторы не уложились в столь жёсткие рамки...


Я уверен,что они уложились в параметры обозначенные заказчиком,или они должны были уложиться в выведенные вами 150кг? :lol: 
Что по вашему наши "доблестные " конструкторы от авиации ,еще не так сделали?




> Не надо "блох вылавливать", это ведь не принципиально...


А я их и не вылавливаю,своя точка зрения на данный инциндент у меня сложилась очень давно и все "принципиальное",что вы пытаетесь всем навязать,доказать(что впринципе неважно),на нее не повлияет ни как
Я просто все хочу в вашей  98% правоте  :lol: убедиться,пока безуспешно

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот так у вас и здесь,  "просто взял","набросил для ровного счету"
> а в итоге получилась цифра далекая от реальности :? ,надеюсь вы поняли к чему это я


- Далёкая от реальности?!
 Нет, не понял. Потому, что если вместо получившегося у меня веса *14410* кг взять с учётом твоих поправок +*134* кг и получить *14544* кг, то это будет отличаться от первоначального значения веса менее, чем на *1*%.  
Не маловато? Даже для очень привередливого оппонента, способного докопаться до телеграфного столба?

----------


## Жора

Не собирался больше участвовать в этом разговоре, несколько дней молчал. Предлагаю в последний (!) раз уважаемому товарищу убедиться, что он действительно прав на 98%. 
Характер следственного эксперимента: Вам нужен спортивный велосипед, такой, у которого колёса тонкие и руль "рогами"; кроме того, достаточного размера площадка с твёрдым и ровным покрытием и бескорыстный товарищ (учитываю, что По-2 в соответствующей кондиции Вам сейчас найти, скорее всего, не удастся). Далее: Вы садитесь на велосипед, привязываете (или пристёгиваете соответствующими приспособлениями) ноги к педалям и устанавливаете переключателями передачу, при которой невозможно нормально ехать медленнее примерно 10 км\ч. Ваш товарищ, изображая цель, должен бежать всё время прямо, неожиданно в какой-то момент перейдя на медленный шаг. Попробуйте в полной темноте его догнать (для соответствия рассматриваемой ситуации можете дать ему в руки зажжённую сигарету или маленький фонарик), пристроиться рядом и продержаться какое-то время на параллельных курсах. Если получится, приведите подробный хронометраж. 
Более в этой дискуссии участия не принимаю.
Обращаясь к бывалым и уважаемым товарищам: возможно, высказанная идея слишком уж некорректна по ряду всем понятных причин. Ни в коем случае не имел цели надругаться над чистым искусством. Прошу меня извинить.  :oops:

----------


## Fighter

> - РЛЭ для этого самолёта у меня нет, графиков его характеристик, естественно, тоже, поэтому Су макс я взял примерно 1.3. Отсюда для данной приборной скорости Y макс = 50000 кг, - для двоечников: максимальная подъёмная сила, которая пожет быть реализована в этих условиях, а ny располагаемая = 3.7g - для двоечников: отношение максимально возможной в данных условиях подъёмной силы к весу самолёта. Поскольку ny доп. берётся примерно как 0.8ny расп., то ny доп. = 2.78g. Надо полагать, в его инструкции для этой высоты и скорости её округлили до 2.5g - для двоечников: значения уменьшают для создания запаса по располагаемому углу атаки на погрешности пилотирования и вертикальные порывы.


Спасибо за лекцию об отличии Cy р от Cy доп., правда про вертикальные  порывы это как-то ближе к По-2( не те Су по а и Sкр), и откуда Cy макс. = 1.3? :cry: 
Если нет данных и методик, то зачем вообще светиться по вопросам, в которых вы, извините, имеете знания на уровне аэроклуба! Ваши прикидочные расчеты имеют ошибки 30-50 %.  В РЛЭ (кстати для Су-15 оно называлось «Инструкция летчику самолета Су-15») приведены только зависимости Nу доп. V пр. График начинается с 400 км/ч, на которой Ny доп. менее 2. С влиянием первоначальных ТТЗ именно эта скорость и обозначена там, как эволютивная. 



> Найдём Сх*Smid. Нам известно, что его максимальная скорость у земли равна 1400 км/час, известна максимальная тяга обоих двигателей - 13400 кг, отсюда получаем произведение коэффициента сопротивления на площадь миделя = 1.4.


Примитив, скорость у земли ограничивалась не по сопротивлению , а по прочности, и была не 1400! Посмотрев на высотно-скоростные характеристики ТРД, Р-13 ф-300 тяга одного на скорости 1200 у земли составляла 8920 кг! А как учитывлось Схi? Сплошной бред дилетанта!  



> Если Вы имеете ввиду максимально допустимую перегрузку по прочности, её максимальное значение для Су-15 из известных мне 6.5g.


А в каких аэроклубах перегрузка в аэродинамике меряется в размерных коэффициентах  "g" (сила на силу, или ускорение на ускорение, ничего кроме единицы) - иносранных журналов начитались?  В  нашей деревне «максимально допустимую перегрузку по прочности» называли Ny э max (экслуатационная максимальная).  А Ny пр. означает, простите за ликбез, предельную по тяге перегрузку, которая показывает максимальную перегрузку, при которой Nх р. = 0. Еще лет двадцать назад для всех  маневрирующих в воздушном пространстве ЛА, за исключением, конечно,  дирижаблей, шаров (и По-2, т.к неактуально) составлялись так называемые сетки обобщенных характеристик маневренности (зависимости Nх р. от Vпр. для различных Ny дискретно для различных высот) - не Y макс. же динамометром или бредовыми умозаключениями измерять!  
Обращаясь к сетке (есть современные программы со старыми данными) на Н=10000, для самолета Су-15 без полвесок (!), видим, что на  Vпр.= 466,5  Nу р. составляет 2,28, для режима «максимал» Ny пр.= 1.2. При Nу =2  Nх р. = - 0,085, т.е. создание крена 60 град. приводило к значительному торможению. А если выпустить закрылки?!  Согласен, что  догнать на форсаже легко, а дальше, может проскочим, а о летучести лучше помолчим! 
Впрочем, ликбез и споры с «экспертами» мне как-то наскучили. Прощайте,  "пуки", бог вам судья!

----------


## Анатолий

Очень интересная дискуссия. Навивает воспоминания о далёкой юности. Весна. Апрель. Самоподготовка.(после обеда). Ожесточённо-яросный спор:"Как муха садится на потолок, С полупетли или полубочки?"
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Артём

> Очень интересная дискуссия. Навивает воспоминания о далёкой юности. Весна. Апрель. Самоподготовка.(после обеда). Ожесточённо-яросный спор:"Как муха садится на потолок, С полупетли или полубочки?"
> С уважением, Анатолий.


Муха, в совершенстве владея режимами висения, вопросами о таких фигурах пилотажа не парится ;)...

----------


## Nazar

> Очень интересная дискуссия. Навивает воспоминания о далёкой юности. Весна. Апрель. Самоподготовка.(после обеда). Ожесточённо-яросный спор:"Как муха садится на потолок, С полупетли или полубочки?" 
> С уважением, Анатолий.


А у нас после обеда еще одна пара была,потом развод,а потом сампо
,Правда темы для споров все больше мореманские были,училище морское,а вот бате про муху понравилось,спасибо

----------


## juky-puky

> Впрочем, ликбез и споры с «экспертами» мне как-то наскучили. Прощайте,  "пуки", бог вам судья!


- Всего доброго, кандидат в доктора! :twisted:

----------


## Kasatka

тема закрыта, как исчерпавшая себя

----------

